# I just Picked Up Onkyo HT-SP908 7.1 Channel Home Theater System



## 5thDanMaster

I just picked it up for only $819 shipped from Amazon.









I will be writing a review when I recieve it sometime this week.


----------



## phaedrus9

I got mine a week ago and am in the process of setting it up. Getting my LCD panel - an LG 47LB5D in a week or so. Shall marry them both and post some reviews here.


----------



## phaedrus9

Alrite, so that everyone has the info, the sub-components of this HTB are:

Receiver: TX-SR605/TX-SA605/TX-SA8560

Speakers: SKS-HT 750: SKS-750S SKM-750S SKB-750 SKW-750

DVD: DV-SP405

iPOD DOck: DS-A1X.


Now, did anyone buy stands for the Rear and Surround speakers ? What are the best options for the Onkyo SKS-HT 750 series speaker system ?


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/11977455
> 
> 
> I just picked it up for only $819 shipped from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be writing a review when I recieve it sometime this week.



Who was the seller? Amazon?


----------



## phaedrus9

Bens:

I got mine for $803 - delivered - thru Amazon (via 6Ave I think).


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phaedrus9* /forum/post/11979245
> 
> 
> Bens:
> 
> I got mine for $803 - delivered - thru Amazon (via 6Ave I think).



Yep, same here, only I paid $16 more.


How does it sound? How good is it?


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phaedrus9* /forum/post/11979215
> 
> 
> Alrite, so that everyone has the info, the sub-components of this HTB are:
> 
> Receiver: TX-SR605/TX-SA605/TX-SA8560
> 
> Speakers: SKS-HT 750: SKS-750S SKM-750S SKB-750 SKW-750
> 
> DVD: DV-SP405
> 
> iPOD DOck: DS-A1X.
> 
> 
> Now, did anyone buy stands for the Rear and Surround speakers ? What are the best options for the Onkyo SKS-HT 750 series speaker system ?



I am hoping Onkyo AS-240?
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...tand_Pair.html


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phaedrus9* /forum/post/11979245
> 
> 
> Bens:
> 
> I got mine for $803 - delivered - thru Amazon (via 6Ave I think).



That's a good deal. Another authorized dealer is selling it for 750 on Amazon.


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/11979967
> 
> 
> That's a good deal. Another authorized dealer is selling it for 750 on Amazon.



Wrong! The dealer in question is WholeSaleAV. WholeSaleAV has had that price posted for almost a month now, problem is, they don't even have it available yet, and they have no idea if they are even getting it. And if and when they do, expect to pay shipping cost.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/11980040
> 
> 
> Wrong! The dealer in question is WholeSaleAV. WholeSaleAV has had that price posted for almost a month now, problem is, they don't even have it available yet, and they have no idea if they are even getting it. And if and when they do, expect to pay shipping cost.



Looks like you might be right...I confused them for accessories4less. This is the first time I've seen them sell this item for 750 on Amazon. My guess it that, they've forced amazon to reduced their price by 50 bucks even though they don't have them in stock either. My budget is 750 so I'll wait to see if amazon drops another 30 off the price.


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/11980192
> 
> 
> Looks like you might be right...I confused them for accessories4less. This is the first time I've seen them sell this item for 750 on Amazon. My guess it that, they've forced amazon to reduced their price by 50 bucks even though they don't have them in stock either. My budget is 750 so I'll wait to see if amazon drops another 30 off the price.



I really hate doing this, but I found the system at about $150 cheaper than I paid at one of the most famous Ebay electronics stores.









I would have cancelled my order, but it has already shipped.










He has it listed for $699.90 Buy It Now, but you can offer $599 for it and shipping is only $73 for a total of $672 shipped.










Look up the TX sr605, and his item will pop up, good luck.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/11981665
> 
> 
> I really hate doing this, but I found the system at about $150 cheaper than I paid at one of the most famous Ebay electronics stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have cancelled my order, but it has already shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has it listed for $699.90 Buy It Now, but you can offer $599 for it and shipping is only $73 for a total of $672 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the TX sr605, and his item will pop up, good luck.



WOW! Have you ever purchased anything from this seller?


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/11981849
> 
> 
> WOW! Have you ever purchased anything from this seller?



Yes. Very trustworthy.


I am so POed that I did not go directly into his site.









He had them listed as the 605 home theater package on the search engine.









Apparently he has 10 available.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/11982469
> 
> 
> Yes. Very trustworthy.
> 
> 
> I am so POed that I did not go directly into his site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had them listed as the 605 home theater package on the search engine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently he has 10 available.



He declined my 599.


----------



## phaedrus9

DanMaster:

The stands that you suggested are in the 100$ range for a pair.

I am looking something much cheaper - more like 30$ a pair. Please let me know if you know of any other model.


----------



## benso37

I just struck a great deal on this system, now, if only someone can comment on the speaker system. I know the receiver is the 605 but very little is known about the speakers. I'm surprised no one has commented on this product yet.


I guess the second best question to ask is: How good are Onkyo speakers in general?


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/11989772
> 
> 
> I just struck a great deal on this system, now, if only someone can comment on the speaker system. I know the receiver is the 605 but very little is known about the speakers. I'm surprised no one has commented on this product yet.
> 
> 
> I guess the second best question to ask is: How good are Onkyo speakers in general?



I did a lot of research online about Onkyo speakers (There are no reviews on these speakers because they are so new), and they generally have excellent ratings all around. Most say that they are big speakers created for HD sound.


I am really going to hate myself for this, but how much did he agree to?


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/11990112
> 
> 
> I did a lot of research online about Onkyo speakers (There are no reviews on these speakers because they are so new), and they generally have excellent ratings all around. Most say that they are big speakers created for HD sound.
> 
> 
> I am really going to hate myself for this, but how much did he agree to?



007


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/11990212
> 
> 
> 007



What?


----------



## 5thDanMaster

Just found a like sale here for $772.95 shipped.










: http://www.gosale.com/4935984/onkyo-...FQYjWAod3n51Rg


----------



## pnutzlaw

I just ordered this system from Amazon (via 6th Ave.). I have a brand new Panny TH50PZ700U and a Scientific America HD/DVR cable box. How many HDMI cables do I need? Right now, since I do not have the audio system yet, I just have one HDMI cable going from the cable box to the plasma. Can video signals run through the Onkyo receiver? It has 2 HDMI inputs and 1 output. If so, can I run an HDMI cable from the output of the cable box to one of the 2 HDMI inputs on the receiver, an HDMI cable from the DVD player to the other input on the receiver, and an HDMI cable from the output on the receiver to an HDMI input on the TV? That would allow me to only use one of the plasma's 2 HDMI inputs. Any comments are greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/11990522
> 
> 
> What?



007 ( I was thinking 007 James Bond) = $700









Sorry for the confusion, didn't want the thread to get locked because of all the prices we've been passing back and forth.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pnutzlaw* /forum/post/11990837
> 
> 
> I just ordered this system from Amazon (via 6th Ave.). I have a brand new Panny TH50PZ700U and a Scientific America HD/DVR cable box. How many HDMI cables do I need? Right now, since I do not have the audio system yet, I just have one HDMI cable going from the cable box to the plasma. Can video signals run through the Onkyo receiver? It has 2 HDMI inputs and 1 output. If so, can I run an HDMI cable from the output of the cable box to one of the 2 HDMI inputs on the receiver, an HDMI cable from the DVD player to the other input on the receiver, and an HDMI cable from the output on the receiver to an HDMI input on the TV? That would allow me to only use one of the plasma's 2 HDMI inputs. Any comments are greatly appreciated. Thanks.



I'm no expect but I think you need two HDMI cables for your setup. One going from your receiver out to the TV and the other coming in from your cable box to the receiver in (one of the two HDMI in's on the back).


Yes, the receiver can pass both audio and video via HDMI.


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/11990841
> 
> 
> 007 ( I was thinking 007 James Bond) = $700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the confusion, didn't want the thread to get locked because of all the prices we've been passing back and forth.



Shipped????


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phaedrus9* /forum/post/11978912
> 
> 
> I got mine a week ago and am in the process of setting it up. Getting my LCD panel - an LG 47LB5D in a week or so. Shall marry them both and post some reviews here.



Mine will be here Thursday.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/11993401
> 
> 
> Shipped????



Yes...50 below my initial budget.


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/11993483
> 
> 
> Yes...50 below my initial budget.



Wow!


That was my budget as well, but I went $119 over it. Oh well...


----------



## BigBearAZ

Thanks for keeping this thread updated guys! I'm really interested in picking this system up, I'd just like to hear some initial impressions before I go out and spend.


----------



## Floyd R. Turbo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/11977455
> 
> 
> I just picked it up for only $819 shipped from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be writing a review when I recieve it sometime this week.



I'm anxious to hear comments on this setup. I'm only interested in the receiver and dvd player combo, which I can pickup up for around $500, to go with my existing speakers. I'm upgrading from an older (non-hdmi) Yamaha receiver and Sony DVD player.


Look forward any critical comments.


----------



## afrogt

Here is 120 pages about the 605 receiver. All you ever wanted to know will be covered in there.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=854964


----------



## 5thDanMaster

To those who have already recieved theirs, does it come with all of the speaker wires?


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/11996946
> 
> 
> To those who have already recieved theirs, does it come with all of the speaker wires?



I don't have it yet but the manual shows 7 colored wires plus 1 RCA for the sub.


----------



## pnutzlaw

I have read in a few places that the TX-SR605 receiver runs a little hot. Is this something to worry about? I have never owned a receiver of this magnitude, but will not be using it more than 2-3 hours/day during the week; maybe 6-8 hours/day (at most) on the weekend. I would imagine that all good quality receivers heat up at least somewhat. Thanks.


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pnutzlaw* /forum/post/11997876
> 
> 
> I have read in a few places that the TX-SR605 receiver runs a little hot. Is this something to worry about? I have never owned a receiver of this magnitude, but will not be using it more than 2-3 hours/day during the week; maybe 6-8 hours/day (at most) on the weekend. I would imagine that all good quality receivers heat up at least somewhat. Thanks.



It is built to run hot, nothing to worry about.


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/11997432
> 
> 
> I don't have it yet but the manual shows 7 colored wires plus 1 RCA for the sub.


----------



## bccsrc

I just ordered my Onkyo HT-SP908 system today from the guy on ebay. I can't wait to get it setup. I purchased some 14 guage speaker wire, a long RCA cable for the subwoofer since it will be sitting behind the sectional sofa. I also ordered the banana clips and some RCA cables.

















Will the docking station work with a Ipod Shuffle?


I wonder if I will see an improvement over my old Sony STR-D655 Receiver? LOL


----------



## phaedrus9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/11996946
> 
> 
> To those who have already recieved theirs, does it come with all of the speaker wires?




Yes Master!

color-coded - so that attaching them to the Receiver is a breeze.


BTW, did anyone else lookup any suitable stands for the rear speakers - 4 of them. I guess we will need 2 pairs - or 2 stands such that each stand can hold 2 speakers ??


----------



## phaedrus9




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bccsrc* /forum/post/12001891
> 
> 
> I just ordered my Onkyo HT-SP908 system today from the guy on ebay. I can't wait to get it setup. I purchased some 14 guage speaker wire, a long RCA cable for the subwoofer since it will be sitting behind the sectional sofa. I also ordered the banana clips and some RCA cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the docking station work with a Ipod Shuffle?
> 
> 
> I wonder if I will see an improvement over my old Sony STR-D655 Receiver? LOL



I dont know why you would need banana clips!!


Just gave the system a shot - at volume level 70 ..to feel the shake!

Tried the iPod dock - to find out that 3rd gen iPods are not supported - EVERYTHING else is supported - bummer - I have a 40G 3rd gen from 2004









Looked for the 3.5 mm plug - but it is not there!


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phaedrus9* /forum/post/12004385
> 
> 
> Yes Master!
> 
> color-coded - so that attaching them to the Receiver is a breeze.
> 
> 
> BTW, did anyone else lookup any suitable stands for the rear speakers - 4 of them. I guess we will need 2 pairs - or 2 stands such that each stand can hold 2 speakers ??



I should recieve mine Thursday evening.










How does it sound? How long are the wires? And what number does the volume go up to?


----------



## kuthkuth

I hear the the volume on this goes up to "11" where as most amps only go to "10"











I'm acutally curious about the lengh of the cable on the microphone, all my components are a about 25' away from where the main listening area is and I'm wondering if I'll have to get an extension for it to use the Audyssey 2EQ setup feature.


Hope you have fun setting it up!


----------



## bccsrc

Since I don't have room for my Subwoofer by the TV.... Can I position it in the rear corner behind my sectional?


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bccsrc* /forum/post/12013293
> 
> 
> Since I don't have room for my Subwoofer by the TV.... Can I position it in the rear corner behind my sectional?



For the best result, a Sub is required to be on the front corner of the room.


Anyway, I am alost finished hooking the bad boy up.


----------



## afrogt

Put the subwoofer wherever it fits best. Low fequencies are not directional. Mine is positioned by one of my surround speakers and it works fine there. It may be optimal to have it the front or front corner but behind your sectional will work fine.


----------



## will_19_

I'm thinking about purchasing the 908 but I'm a little confused on the upconversion features. The specs say 1080p....but my TV is only 1080i. Is that "up to" 1080p, including 1080i?...or since my TV is only 1080i am I out of luck?


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *will_19_* /forum/post/12051218
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about purchasing the 908 but I'm a little confused on the upconversion features. The specs say 1080p....but my TV is only 1080i. Is that "up to" 1080p, including 1080i?...or since my TV is only 1080i am I out of luck?



The receiver will upconvert only to 1080i, it's the highest your tv can handle. At least that how I think the upconversion works.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/12026770
> 
> 
> For the best result, a Sub is required to be on the front corner of the room.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I am alost finished hooking the bad boy up.



So, you have yours already? Can you comment about the stock cables? Should I get better cables or will the one shipped with the package do just fine?


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12051556
> 
> 
> So, you have yours already? Can you comment about the stock cables? Should I get better cables or will the one shipped with the package do just fine?



The sound is incredible on HD DVD!

I now see what all of the fuss is about concerning HD sound...WOW!









The speakers are incredible as well.







The wires are perfect.


I am going to give a good feedback after I figure out what the heck I am doing.

I can't get sound from DVDs, it is showing Multichannel on the reciever...I have no idea.


----------



## benso37

Guys,

Don't be afraid to buy from the whole sale av merchant on a m a z o n . c o m. I ordered from them yesterday, shipped today and I will have it this Thursday. Sweet deal.


----------



## bccsrc

I'm still waiting for mine. It's shipping from New Jersey to Oregon. Gulp!









3-4 more painful days of waiting.


Since I don't have an HD TV does that mean I don't get HD sound? I have a 61" Sony XBR and I can't justify getting a new one yet.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/12052475
> 
> 
> I can't get sound from DVDs, it is showing Multichannel on the reciever...I have no idea.



Did you get your sound working on DVD's?


Brandon


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bccsrc* /forum/post/12056866
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for mine. It's shipping from New Jersey to Oregon. Gulp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-4 more painful days of waiting.
> 
> 
> Since I don't have an HD TV does that mean I don't get HD sound? I have a 61" Sony XBR and I can't justify getting a new one yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get your sound working on DVD's?
> 
> 
> Brandon



Are you hooking this up to a blu-ray or hd-dvd? I think you need one of the two to get HD sound.


----------



## bccsrc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12057342
> 
> 
> Are you hooking this up to a blu-ray or hd-dvd? I think you need one of the two to get HD sound.



What type of DVD player does the HT-SP908 come with? I just assumed he was talking about the DVD player that it came with. You know what happens when you assume something.


----------



## phaedrus9

Just glossed over the manual - the thing that caught my eye - they gave a 'mic' connection for the Recevier using which all the speakers can be tuned for 'optimal' sound.

Am loving this system - will play more and post details here.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phaedrus9* /forum/post/12062763
> 
> 
> Just glossed over the manual - the thing that caught my eye - they gave a 'mic' connection for the Recevier using which all the speakers can be tuned for 'optimal' sound.
> 
> Am loving this system - will play more and post details here.



Are you teasing us? I believe the mic is for the Audyssey 2EQ automatic calibration.


----------



## benso37

Mine just arrived at home but I'm at work so I haven't seen it yet. Does everything come in one big box or are the DVD Player, receiver and speakers in separate boxes? I plan on selling the DVD player since I've already got the PS3 and plan on buying an HD-DVD player.


----------



## shogun042

i'm probably going to pick this system up for my Kuro, but i'm curious as to whether the audio quality of these speakers bests something like the Bose Acoustimass or the Samsung HT-AS720.


----------



## alaskan bob

Ok folks, now that we have people that are getting this system into their hands... How is it?


Is it a TX-SR605 receiver like the picture shows or a 604 as was stated earlier on?

Inquiring mind must know these things. Come on guys give us some details.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alaskan bob* /forum/post/12072847
> 
> 
> Ok folks, now that we have people that are getting this system into their hands... How is it?
> 
> 
> Is it a TX-SR605 receiver like the picture shows or a 604 as was stated earlier on?
> 
> Inquiring mind must know these things. Come on guys give us some details.



It's the TX-SR605 but I don't plan on playing around with it until Friday. People forgot to mention how HUGE the box is.


----------



## HKUSP45C

Well, this is the one I want. I'm going to buy it. Does anyone know if there are plans to release it in silver?


----------



## bccsrc

I got mine yesterday! That box was huge! So far I'm still setting it up but I'm impressed with what I see. The speakers are great size and shape. The Sub is really big compared to any other system I have ever owned!







I think it's going to work great behind my sectional.


I needed a new DVD player so the one it came with is way better then my Bi-mart VHS/DVD Player.


My Ipod works with the Ipod Docking station so that is good news!


I will let you know how it goes once I get it hooked up.


My only question is, should I watch BlackHawk Down or Terminator 3 first?










Brandon


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bccsrc* /forum/post/12079422
> 
> 
> I got mine yesterday! That box was huge! So far I'm still setting it up but I'm impressed with what I see. The speakers are great size and shape. The Sub is really big compared to any other system I have ever owned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's going to work great behind my sectional.
> 
> 
> I needed a new DVD player so the one it came with is way better then my Bi-mart VHS/DVD Player.
> 
> 
> My Ipod works with the Ipod Docking station so that is good news!
> 
> 
> I will let you know how it goes once I get it hooked up.
> 
> 
> My only question is, should I watch BlackHawk Down or Terminator 3 first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon



Best sounding speakers and woofer I have ever had. Very clean, yet extremely powerful sound.









*Walmart is selling theToshiba HD DVD player for $98 on Friday http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=931479 , great addition to this amazing setup.







*


----------



## christianrose6

Dying for a review here. Don't think I'll last much longer...


It's cold...


So... so cold.


----------



## christianrose6

I couldn't wait any longer. Ordered one from Amazon this afternoon. $734 shipped... not bad I think. (They still have one more at this price.)


----------



## bccsrc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *christianrose6* /forum/post/12083483
> 
> 
> I couldn't wait any longer. Ordered one from Amazon this afternoon. $734 shipped... not bad I think. (They still have one more at this price.)



From what I can tell you will not be disappointed! I'm trying to get off work early so I can go home and set it up!


----------



## christianrose6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bccsrc* /forum/post/12083711
> 
> 
> From what I can tell you will not be disappointed! I'm trying to get off work early so I can go home and set it up!



Enjoy! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## gshocky

The best price I have seen is 707 shipped from 6ave.


Go to 6ave.com and put in HT-SP908.. It comes up at 740.00.. At checkout use code AFL6 for 6% off and FREE SHIPPING.


6ave is an AUTHORIZED ONKYO reseller so you won't have to worry about it being hot or the warranty not being authorized.


Mine was shipped today from 6ave, ordered yesterday.


----------



## gshocky

Also 6ave will give you 30 days price protection (eligible only against authorized resellers)


----------



## bccsrc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gshocky* /forum/post/12085155
> 
> 
> Also 6ave will give you 30 days price protection (eligible only against authorized resellers)




I'm need to get ahold of them to see if can use that coupon after my purchase. When did that come out?


----------



## gshocky

As far as I can tell that's been an ongoing coupon code.. It's been around for atleast a couple months as I almost pulled the trigger on the SR604 awhile back but decided to wait.


----------



## christianrose6

Thanks! I cancelled my Amazon order. If I get it I will order it through 6ave instead. I say "if" because now I'm starting to wonder about the differences between the 605 receiver and the 705 receiver. The 705 is THX certified, has an upgrading speaker calibration system, and an extra hdmi... amongst a few other features (runs a bit cooler? less energy consumption?). Does anyone know if there are plans in the works to release the 705 in a HTIB down the road? I'm trying to figure out if I need/want those extra features. (Incidentally... the room I'm putting the system in is a converted garage-- about 500 sq ft with 8 foot ceilings... so I'm also trying to figure out which, if any, of these two would perform better in such an open setting.)


----------



## gshocky

I've read alot and was in your situation as well.. The 705 is about $200 more. It has 3 processors, and from I understand has about a 50ms audio lag because of that. I have been told the audio lag is noticeable when playing games that are piped through the system.


I don't have any experience with the system and am kinda new so I don't know for sure. But it seems everyone is recommending the 605.


I'm not sure how much of a different 1x HDMI connection will make. For me, if it becomes a problem I'll just buy a remote HDMI switch.. But really I plan to have this setup myself:


XBOX (original) via Component Input w/ Digital Audio

HR21 (DirecTV) via HDMI

HD DVD Player (if I can get one from walmart tomorrow) via HDMI


Then 1 HDMI cable running to my TV. All in all I think 2 HDMI is livable and there are workaround options.. (Especially for the $$ savings).


I've heard the 605 is just as good at the 705 in terms of audio quality but again those are others opinions and I'm no expert (actually an amateur who just did alot of research).


----------



## alaskan bob

First of all thank you benso37 for your reply. It was my deciding factor that I needed and have placed my order with Amazon yesterday. Living in Alaska shipping is a major concideration and Amazon is the only one that does give us free shipping.










As far as the 705, I was sold on that one and only because of somthing telling me to hold out that I was able find an go for this. Yes there have been reported heat problems and some kind of clicking noise in some of the early 605's and 805's. And with the 705 they seemed to fix these problems but in the end seems to have a few of its own problems, like the time lag.


In the end I decided that all the systems seem to have their own quirks and being able to get a system that has everything in it, for an affordable price. Well it was a no brainer, I would jump now before either Onkyo stopped using the TX 605 and started using the non TX that it says it is. Anyway that is my two cents and thanks again benso37.


c-ya down the creek

Bob


----------



## shogun042

i'm probably going to get this Onkyo HTiB.


i know that Pioneer sets have good video processing, would it be best if my PS3 (and DTVHD) connects directly to the Pioneer (Kuro) and delivered audio through digital optical audio? is HDMI 1.3 _that_ important?


i could either do


DTV --HDMI--> Kuro

PS3 ---HDMI1.3 --> Kuro


and DTV --Digital optical audio--> Onkyo

PS3 --Digital optical audio--> Onkyo


OR


DTV --HDMI--> Onkyo

PS3 ---HDMI1.3 --> Onkyo


and Onkyo ---HDMI1.3--> Kuro


----------



## bccsrc

What is the normal listening volume? Normal volume seems to be around 65. Is that correct?


----------



## rauger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bccsrc* /forum/post/12106356
> 
> 
> What is the normal listening volume? Normal volume seems to be around 65. Is that correct?



normal volume is also around 65 for me


----------



## benso37

Anyone replacing the stock cables? They look kind of thin.


----------



## BigBearAZ

Just ordered from 6thAve. Can't wait!


So anyone that has their's wanna throw in some feedback? How does it sound?


Gonna go browse the sr605 thread over in the receivers forum but does anyone know how essential hdmi 1.3 cables are versus regular hdmi cables?? gonna have the xbox360 hooked up via hdmi...


Jason


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12115103
> 
> 
> Anyone replacing the stock cables? They look kind of thin.



I was worried at first, but they are perfect!


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigBearAZ* /forum/post/12117272
> 
> 
> Just ordered from 6thAve. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> So anyone that has their's wanna throw in some feedback? How does it sound?
> 
> 
> Gonna go browse the sr605 thread over in the receivers forum but does anyone know how essential hdmi 1.3 cables are versus regular hdmi cables?? gonna have the xbox360 hooked up via hdmi...
> 
> 
> Jason



Amazing audio. The speakers were designed to be used with Onkyo recievers, to take advantage of the new digital lossless sound.

Buddy, this is by far the best sounding speakers I have ever had. The sound is so clear and rich, the sub will hit you in the chest like a kick. Just awesome.









I am selling the DVD player since I used my HD DVD player as an upconverter.

5/5 stars.


----------



## Djoel

I've recomending these Onkyo HTiaB to every one at work to go with their Tosh A2's...










I myself haven't heard the speakers, but I have an Onkyo pre/pro and you get so much bang for the buck.


Djoel


----------



## KidPanama

Hey 5thDanMaster, I don't mean to call you out, but you seem like the "go-to-guy" in this thread, so I wanted to ask you what do you recommend for speaker stands for this HTiAB? Seeing as how a few people already own this set, I was wondering what everyone else is doing in regards to speaker stands. I would prefer to have something recommended that can be bought easily in either Best Buy, Circuit City, or P.C. Richards, since I live in NYC.


----------



## benso37

I wish I could write a full review but I wouldn't know how but I can tell you this, the system rocks...I am watching The Hill Have Eyes on my PS3 and it's showing up at multi channel PCM...OMG.


I will be willing to answer any questions you might have about this system, I still have a lot to read about all the features.


----------



## bccsrc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12135332
> 
> 
> I wish I could write a full review but I wouldn't know how but I can tell you this, the system rocks...



I love this system. Well worth the money! My dogs are constantly looking around wondering what those strange background noises are. If someone knocks on the door they fly off the couch. LOL The sound is incredible!!!


Being able to listen to my music on my IPOD over the Onkyo is awesome! At full volume the sound does not get distorted at all. Very impressive compared to my other Sony HTIB.


I have upgraded the speaker wire to 12 guage so I'm not sure how much better it is versus the standard wiring.


I'm not sure if all systems are like this but when I hit a Mode like DVD it changes my TV to DVD Input Mode, or any other mode like Satellite. I like that.


I love the fact it came with a DVD player. I needed a new DVD player. Blackhawk Down is so awesome when they are firing that gun from the helicopter and it's shooting like 100 bullets a second.


I'm glad I didn't go spend $1400 on a Bose system. This system is definitly better IMO.


Hope that helps some.


----------



## KidPanama

Here's something weird. I have been keeping an eye on the price of the Onkyo HTSP908 for quite some time. Usually, 6ave.com has consistently had the best price on this set. Early this morning at around 1am, they had the best price, especially when you apply the coupon found within this thread. I couldn't pull the trigger yesterday, because I was waiting for my money to hit my bank account. Today the money shows up, I go to their website to order the HTiaB, and my memory may have been deceiving me, but the price went up! I know I'm not crazy, but I wanna say it went up by nearly $50 in a matter of hours. With that said, I just pulled the trigger anyway. Out of curiosity, I check the price of the unit again, after my order is completed, and now they're selling it for significantly more than $800 (I'm avoiding actual prices intentionally out of respect for the forum's rules). All I have to say, is what the heck is going on? The price went up so fast that even pricegrabber couldn't keep up. These units must be selling like hotcakes, so maybe 6ave.com feels they don't need to sell their remaining stock at the lower price. To any who has ordered from 6ave.com before, what's their policy on price protection? Do they even have one?




By the way, here's something I found irksome. I know the company originated from NYC back in the 80s, but the fact remains that they now operate out of New Jersey. If this is the case, can someone explain to me why they have charged me sales tax? The way I see it, if they are a New Jersey company (which they now are), and I am a New York resident (which I am), I should be expempt from sales tax. Only in a prefect world I guess.


----------



## bccsrc

Question for Onkyo HTSP908 Owners:


What do you have your SUB set at? Mine is somewhere over half way...


----------



## shogun042

are you guys connecting your 360s and PS3s and what not directly to the receiver via HDMI or are you going via digital optical audio?


i'm wondering if i should go PS3--HDMI1.3-->onkyo---HDMI1.3--->Kuro but i don't know if there will be any lag say when i'm playing games or if the kuro is just better at processing video or something.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> By the way, here's something I found irksome. I know the company originated from NYC back in the 80s, but the fact remains that they now operate out of New Jersey. If this is the case, can someone explain to me why they have charged me sales tax? The way I see it, if they are a New Jersey company (which they now are), and I am a New York resident (which I am), I should be expempt from sales tax. Only in a prefect world I guess.



Since they still have stores in NY, you must pay sales tax.
http://www.6ave.com/shop/usertpl.asp...es_locator.htm


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KidPanama* /forum/post/12126793
> 
> 
> Hey 5thDanMaster, I don't mean to call you out, but you seem like the "go-to-guy" in this thread, so I wanted to ask you what do you recommend for speaker stands for this HTiAB? Seeing as how a few people already own this set, I was wondering what everyone else is doing in regards to speaker stands. I would prefer to have something recommended that can be bought easily in either Best Buy, Circuit City, or P.C. Richards, since I live in NYC.





I just notice, this morning in the free AM news paper there was J&R add with HTiAB..I am not aware if the price was competitive with online vendors or the ones you mention...But J&R are very reliable....



DJoel


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bccsrc* /forum/post/12135475
> 
> 
> I love this system. Well worth the money! My dogs are constantly looking around wondering what those strange background noises are. If someone knocks on the door they fly off the couch. LOL The sound is incredible!!!
> 
> 
> Being able to listen to my music on my IPOD over the Onkyo is awesome! At full volume the sound does not get distorted at all. Very impressive compared to my other Sony HTIB.
> 
> 
> I have upgraded the speaker wire to 12 guage so I'm not sure how much better it is versus the standard wiring.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if all systems are like this but when I hit a Mode like DVD it changes my TV to DVD Input Mode, or any other mode like Satellite. I like that.
> 
> 
> I love the fact it came with a DVD player. I needed a new DVD player. Blackhawk Down is so awesome when they are firing that gun from the helicopter and it's shooting like 100 bullets a second.
> 
> 
> I'm glad I didn't go spend $1400 on a Bose system. This system is definitly better IMO.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps some.



Where did you find your cables? My back surround and surround can't reach the receiver so I'm going to have to buy cables to replace the stock.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KidPanama* /forum/post/12135486
> 
> 
> Here's something weird. I have been keeping an eye on the price of the Onkyo HTSP908 for quite some time. Usually, 6ave.com has consistently had the best price on this set. Early this morning at around 1am, they had the best price, especially when you apply the coupon found within this thread. I couldn't pull the trigger yesterday, because I was waiting for my money to hit my bank account. Today the money shows up, I go to their website to order the HTiaB, and my memory may have been deceiving me, but the price went up! I know I'm not crazy, but I wanna say it went up by nearly $50 in a matter of hours. With that said, I just pulled the trigger anyway. Out of curiosity, I check the price of the unit again, after my order is completed, and now they're selling it for significantly more than $800 (I'm avoiding actual prices intentionally out of respect for the forum's rules). All I have to say, is what the heck is going on? The price went up so fast that even pricegrabber couldn't keep up. These units must be selling like hotcakes, so maybe 6ave.com feels they don't need to sell their remaining stock at the lower price. To any who has ordered from 6ave.com before, what's their policy on price protection? Do they even have one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, here's something I found irksome. I know the company originated from NYC back in the 80s, but the fact remains that they now operate out of New Jersey. If this is the case, can someone explain to me why they have charged me sales tax? The way I see it, if they are a New Jersey company (which they now are), and I am a New York resident (which I am), I should be expempt from sales tax. Only in a prefect world I guess.



Onkyo must have yelled at it's authorized reseller because amazon's price went up 100 bucks too.


Hmm...disregard the above comment. I just looked again and the HT-S907 is selling for $100 more than the HT-SP908. That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogun042* /forum/post/12135729
> 
> 
> are you guys connecting your 360s and PS3s and what not directly to the receiver via HDMI or are you going via digital optical audio?
> 
> 
> i'm wondering if i should go PS3--HDMI1.3-->onkyo---HDMI1.3--->Kuro but i don't know if there will be any lag say when i'm playing games or if the kuro is just better at processing video or something.



I have my PS3 connected directly to the Onkyo via HDMI and the Onkyo does the rest (both video and audio via the HDMI).


----------



## KidPanama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/12136085
> 
> 
> I just notice, this morning in the free AM news paper there was J&R add with HTiAB..I am not aware if the price was competitive with online vendors or the ones you mention...But J&R are very reliable....
> 
> 
> 
> DJoel



You too? I read the NY Metro and AM NY everyday, and I always check the J&R ad. Now that I want this setup badly, they suddenly advertise it out of the blue. I'm not sure, but I think it was $850-ish. In any case, even with the fluctuating price over at 6ave,com, I still paid less. I know for a fact that I could get J&R to pricematch, but after tax and the cab home, it would end up costing me more money, so in the end it's best I stick with 6ave.com. Aside from that, what I was really inquiring about was whether all of us who purchased from 6ave are protected just in case they drop the price within 30 days.


----------



## KidPanama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12136196
> 
> 
> Onkyo must have yelled at it's authorized reseller because amazon's price went up 100 bucks too.
> 
> 
> Hmm...disregard the above comment. I just looked again and the HT-S907 is selling for $100 more than the HT-SP908. That doesn't make any sense.



Exactly. Doesn't that strike you as weird? I have seen prices fluctuate before. However, I have NEVER seen a price fluctuate three times in one day, at the same e-store. That's ridiculous. I guess I should be happy that I got in when I did. Hopefully they'll ship it soon so that I can make arrangements for someone to collect what is no doubt a gargantuan package.


----------



## gshocky

Sometimes stores are permitted a small number of units at a discounted price. It's possible the same thing happened because the price has gone way back up now.


----------



## gshocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KidPanama* /forum/post/12138853
> 
> 
> You too? I read the NY Metro and AM NY everyday, and I always check the J&R ad. Now that I want this setup badly, they suddenly advertise it out of the blue. I'm not sure, but I think it was $850-ish. In any case, even with the fluctuating price over at 6ave,com, I still paid less. I know for a fact that I could get J&R to pricematch, but after tax and the cab home, it would end up costing me more money, so in the end it's best I stick with 6ave.com. Aside from that, what I was really inquiring about was whether all of us who purchased from 6ave are protected just in case they drop the price within 30 days.



6ave has already price protected for me once. They offer price protection.


Their website down at the moment but the terms are basically that it has to be from an authorized reseller. They don't pricematch by straight price, the price match is done by price + shipping. So if XYZ sites price was $500, but charged $300 in shipping, then they would price match again $800. (This is because they give free ground shipping on almost everything.)


I'm not happy with DHL right now though.. My SP908 say in a warehouse the entire day yesterday, just 50 miles from my house. It arrived at 7am and never left the warehouse for delivery. Thus far the website still shows that it's just sitting in the warehouse.. C'mon DHL peeps, I need my ONKYO!


----------



## shogun042

is this system found in best buy? i can't seem to find it on their website and i have a bout $500 in gift cards to best buy that i want to put to good use.


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KidPanama* /forum/post/12138853
> 
> 
> You too? I read the NY Metro and AM NY everyday, and I always check the J&R ad. Now that I want this setup badly, they suddenly advertise it out of the blue. I'm not sure, but I think it was $850-ish. In any case, even with the fluctuating price over at 6ave,com, I still paid less. I know for a fact that I could get J&R to pricematch, but after tax and the cab home, it would end up costing me more money, so in the end it's best I stick with 6ave.com. Aside from that, what I was really inquiring about was whether all of us who purchased from 6ave are protected just in case they drop the price within 30 days.





So you already purchased yours, well I'm glad. The trick now is to stop looking at the prices online you'll drive your self nuts.


This seems to be a hot item, very complete, and full of real world features.

Like I said I have been recommending these to folks at my work place, I sure plenty of people see the value in this system too.


Again congrats on your system you'll be happy











DJoel in the NYC


----------



## pnutzlaw

Can the speakers that come with this system sit on a bookshelf? Or do they have to be placed on a stand or mounted? Thanks.


----------



## David6ave

hello kidpanama


the reason for the sales tax is we have 11 retail locations 9 stores in New Jersey, 2 in New York and we will be opening a new location in brick township NJ at the end of this month


and we do offer price protect for 30 days on that item so if the price changes get ahold of customer servic eand well be happy to credit you back


----------



## shogun042

damn, well the Amazon prices went up. how come stores like best buy don't carry this? it's a hell of a bargain. (i really would like to use those gift cards)


----------



## gshocky

BestBuy... Not such a good store IMO. They only carry stuff they can get a good margin on. But that's just my opinion.


I asked a manager at Fry's electronics why they didn't carry the SP908. They said because they have there own bundle package that they believe is better (but its $2000 instead of $700!!!) Fry's suggested buying the receiver separate (which they carry) and your own speakers.. Still they wanted $449 for the SR605 and $400 for equivalent speakers.. Not a math major, but that's $150 more than I spent and I got it tax free + IPOD dock + DVD Player.


Suffice to say, even if they did carry it, it would be $900 since that seems to be a good 'retail' number for the package.


The disadvantage of an online order is it's harder to return. Because you have to pay for shipping return. But if there's a problem you can deal with Onkyo directly instead of the reseller if they are authorized.


I personally am going to sell the DVD player.. (c'mon, I got the H2, what do I need this thing for..) I want to sell the IPOD dock but my wife insists that we keep it incase she gets an IPOD. (psh).


I wish the kit had come with the SR705 receiver (even for $150 more..) Because I feel that 7.1 is a waste over HDMI when there are no titles for HD DVD (yet) that support 7.1 and the SR605 doesn't support HDMI surround processing (as I understand). But that's only a minor thing.


----------



## KidPanama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David6ave* /forum/post/12143001
> 
> 
> hello kidpanama
> 
> 
> the reason for the sales tax is we have 11 retail locations 9 stores in New Jersey, 2 in New York and we will be opening a new location in brick township NJ at the end of this month
> 
> 
> and we do offer price protect for 30 days on that item so if the price changes get ahold of customer servic eand well be happy to credit you back




Thanks for your response, David. I always appreciate when representatives like yourself come to the forums and address the situations. In all, thus far I am satisfied, and while it struck me as odd the the price climbed so fast, it seems to be happening everywhere, so perhaps gshocky is correct in assuming that Onkyo themselves may have something to do with this. Thanks again for your reply.



Djoel: What have you done for speaker stands? Also, not that it's important, but how the upconverting DVD player that's included with the system?


----------



## shogun042

well the reason i shop at best buy is credit card miles = gift cards. i got $2200 off my first pioneer just by using gift cards.


this seems to be some kind of online only deal, so this system may end up coming from Amazon and i'll save the gift cards for games or something.


----------



## gshocky

Save the GC's for black friday.. Hopefully there will be something of interest.. PS3 deal maybe? Who knows....


----------



## David6ave

KIDPANAMA


i dont have anything to do with the pricing i am a home theater specialist

and i help out customers with questions or inquiries on products


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogun042* /forum/post/12140907
> 
> 
> is this system found in best buy? i can't seem to find it on their website and i have a bout $500 in gift cards to best buy that i want to put to good use.



Best Buy doesn't sell Onkyo equipment, Circuit City does.


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KidPanama* /forum/post/12143607
> 
> 
> 
> Djoel: What have you done for speaker stands? Also, not that it's important, but how the upconverting DVD player that's included with the system?




KidPanama I don't own this system







I am just a fan of a great deal, just incase someone is looking for something affordable with performance...


Right now this is the best bang for the buck I've seen in a HTiaB is some time, mainly b/c of the 604 AVR in this package










Check out Audiogon for stands, I've seen some new stands at great prices.




Cheers



Djoel


----------



## shogun042

just looked through circuit city's site, seems that they don't have this unit in yet.


----------



## BigBearAZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gshocky* /forum/post/12143547
> 
> 
> I wish the kit had come with the SR705 receiver (even for $150 more..) Because I feel that 7.1 is a waste over HDMI when there are no titles for HD DVD (yet) that support 7.1 and the SR605 doesn't support HDMI surround processing (as I understand). But that's only a minor thing.




Just curious as to what you mean by it doesn't support HDMI surround processing? Do you mean from HD content?


Thanks

Jason


----------



## will_19_

The price jump on Amazon is tearing me up over here!! I have to wait another week until I get the cash to buy the 908. Last week, 6th Ave had it on sale and I was looking at a sub-$700 price (including shipping). Now I'll be lucky to get in under $800. It makes me want to buy the 605 and get my own speakers.


In thinking about piecing one together, is the 705 that much better than the 605 (other than THX Certification)? The poster above stated that 605 doesn't support HDMI surround processing?...I don't understand that. I have an HD-DVD player and I'd like to get the HD Audio from HDMI instead of being stuck with optical.


Any suggestions from anyone out there on the 605 or 705 and a good set of speakers (5.1 even would suffice) that are comparable to the set that comes in the HT-SP908?


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigBearAZ* /forum/post/12144657
> 
> 
> Just curious as to what you mean by it doesn't support HDMI surround processing? Do you mean from HD content?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jason



I believe he means that when you feed the receiver a movie with 5.1 sound, it will output that instead of matrixing it to 7.1. If you feed it 7.1 sound then it will output it to all 7.1 channels. I really don't see this as a big deal at all and I'm sure we'll start to see more 7.1 media coming out soon.


Ratatouille and Cars are both 7.1...


----------



## BigBearAZ

ahh gotcha, thanks.


although I thought I read somewhere in the massive 605 thread in the receivers forum that it did matrix 5.1 -->7.1 agh..oh well, it's still no big deal for me.


----------



## gshocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12144870
> 
> 
> I believe he means that when you feed the receiver a movie with 5.1 sound, it will output that instead of matrixing it to 7.1. If you feed it 7.1 sound then it will output it to all 7.1 channels. I really don't see this as a big deal at all and I'm sure we'll start to see more 7.1 media coming out soon.
> 
> 
> Ratatouille and Cars are both 7.1...



Correct. That's exactly what I meant. The specs said that no type of surround sound processing was perform so I believe that includes changing a 2.1 -> to 5.1 sound, and so forth. (if it comes in via HDMI). It isn't that big of a deal because how often do you heard of an HD title without atleast 5.1 sound.


----------



## anezthetik

I had a bit of a question.


can the ipod (5 gen 80gb) output in 5.1???


I don't think it can...


Right now, I have my computer hooked up to my tv via a vga cable and a ****** "line in" audio connection. I have optical out going from my tv to my 605 and I get great stereo sound. Of course it sounds nowhere near as good as stuff from my ps3 does....


Since I have itunes on my computer, I would think it would be really redundant to get an ipod doc.....


so, will getting the a2x result in better sound quality than my current setup.. I am asking in this forum cuz you guys get the a2x with the 908....

thanks


----------



## KidPanama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David6ave* /forum/post/12143703
> 
> 
> KIDPANAMA
> 
> 
> i dont have anything to do with the pricing i am a home theater specialist
> 
> and i help out customers with questions or inquiries on products



David6ave, it doesn't matter. I was just thanking you for addressing the issue. I know it's hard to see from my post, but I was being very sincere. There was no sarcasm intended, and right now, the price isn't an issue, since I feel that I got the best price possible from 6ave.com. In any case, I don't mean to bombard you with questions, but what is your opinion on the set, or just the SR605? I have never owned an Onkyo before, but they get rave reviews from the posters here, and in several publications. I used to own a Yamaha DSP-A1 back in the day, and have yet to hear anything that sounds close. I don't expect Onkyo's HTIaB to match the sound quality of the Yamaha, but since it supports the latest formats, I expect it to sound nice and crisp at loud volumes. Based on the feedback by many posters here, I think it may do just that.


----------



## David6ave

KIDPANAMA i was not trying to be sarcastic and i took your question sincerely just dont have answers for why pricing is like the stock market as for your question on the onkyo system

its not quite the dsp-a1 but for a system under a $1000 nothing can beat it. 1.3 hdmi switching and an ipod dock makes it the best value on the market


----------



## gshocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anezthetik* /forum/post/12145640
> 
> 
> I had a bit of a question.
> 
> 
> can the ipod (5 gen 80gb) output in 5.1???
> 
> 
> I don't think it can...
> 
> 
> Right now, I have my computer hooked up to my tv via a vga cable and a ****** "line in" audio connection. I have optical out going from my tv to my 605 and I get great stereo sound. Of course it sounds nowhere near as good as stuff from my ps3 does....
> 
> 
> Since I have itunes on my computer, I would think it would be really redundant to get an ipod doc.....
> 
> 
> so, will getting the a2x result in better sound quality than my current setup.. I am asking in this forum cuz you guys get the a2x with the 908....
> 
> thanks



I'll test BUT I think that it will take the 2 channel audio from the IPOD since it's analog and matrix it to 7 channels and 1 sub redirect..


I'll let you know if it works or not.


I'm taking pictures and opening my box as we SPEAK!


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David6ave* /forum/post/12145882
> 
> 
> KIDPANAMA i was not trying to be sarcastic and i took your question sincerely just dont have answers for why pricing is like the stock market as for your question on the onkyo system
> 
> its not quite the dsp-a1 but for a system under a $1000 nothing can beat it. 1.3 hdmi switching and an ipod dock makes it the best value on the market





+1










Just that Ipod dock is over 100 buck if you buy separately!



DJoel


----------



## benso37

BTW...Where will be the best place to sell my Ipod dock and DVD Player? I have no need for them.


----------



## gshocky

Man, those walmart stands are totally not going to work with this thing.. It's huge.


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12146216
> 
> 
> BTW...Where will be the best place to sell my Ipod dock and DVD Player? I have no need for them.



Right here


AVS Market place, it's free











DJoel


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djoel* /forum/post/12146907
> 
> 
> Right here
> 
> 
> AVS Market place, it's free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJoel



Nice...I'll be doing that tonight.


----------



## shogun042

so say i get this HT SP908 and feed it HDMI video and audio and the content output is 5.1. will this receiver mix it to 7.1 or no?


some games (like COD) would benefit from this.


----------



## Djoel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12147015
> 
> 
> Nice...I'll be doing that tonight.





kool & da gang!



Good luck....


Djoel


----------



## gshocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogun042* /forum/post/12147170
> 
> 
> so say i get this HT SP908 and feed it HDMI video and audio and the content output is 5.1. will this receiver mix it to 7.1 or no?
> 
> 
> some games (like COD) would benefit from this.



No. There is no 5.1 -> 7.1 processing via HDMI. I tested this today with an Blood Diamond on HD DVD.


----------



## KidPanama

Hey GShocky, I know you're probably thoroughly enjoying your system as we speak, but (when you have time) please post impressions of the system so that the rest of us who are either on the fence, or waiting for the system can imagine what we're missing. I'll make sure to do the same when my set actually arrives. Also, if you find an affordable solution to the speaker stand problem, please share. Thanks in advance.


----------



## shogun042

so if i did it via digital optical audio would that work?


----------



## benso37

Disney is advertising cars and rat as 7.1 surround sound but everything I'm reading only says it's a 5.1 PCM. What am I missing here? I was looking forward to testing this on my new system.


----------



## christianrose6

Just have to share my sad story. I ordered the SP908 last week. The next day I realized I could get it cheaper and canceled the first order. But before I was able to reorder I found out my car needed $900 worth of work. Now I see the price has gone up ~$100 from its lows last week. Ugh. What did I do wrong Baby Jesus????


I guess '08 will have to be my home theater year.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *christianrose6* /forum/post/12152835
> 
> 
> Just have to share my sad story. I ordered the SP908 last week. The next day I realized I could get it cheaper and canceled the first order. But before I was able to reorder I found out my car needed $900 worth of work. Now I see the price has gone up ~$100 from its lows last week. Ugh. What did I do wrong Baby Jesus????
> 
> 
> I guess '08 will have to be my home theater year.



Depends on how you look at it...This to me might actually be a blessing. Car or Home Theater? No brainer there...


The price will eventually come down again.


----------



## alaskan bob

Hey folks just to let you know that Amazon has come back down in the price to $749.90 with free shipping.


----------



## amland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alaskan bob* /forum/post/12153348
> 
> 
> Hey folks just to let you know that Amazon has come back down in the price to $749.90 with free shipping.



Unless I'm missing something, there isn't free shipping since it ships from WholeSaleAV. But if I am, please let me know as I am waiting on someone to come back down on their price to order it.


----------



## christianrose6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12153052
> 
> 
> Depends on how you look at it...This to me might actually be a blessing. Car or Home Theater? No brainer there...
> 
> 
> The price will eventually come down again.



True... it was a stroke of luck that I canceled that order when I did.


----------



## alaskan bob

amland, my mistake and your right, no free shipping there. I had this page book marked with Amazon's web page from when I ordered mine, which arrived last night. When I rechecked this morning after seeing everyone’s response about the price going up I thought I would check Amazon and thought they had lowered the price, but I was wrong.







Thanks for straightening me out. I will be setting mine up this weekend. I CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## amland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alaskan bob* /forum/post/12154728
> 
> 
> amland, my mistake and your right, no free shipping there. I had this page book marked with Amazon's web page from when I ordered mine, which arrived last night. When I rechecked this morning after seeing everyone's response about the price going up I thought I would check Amazon and thought they had lowered the price, but I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for straightening me out. I will be setting mine up this weekend. I CAN'T WAIT!!!



No problem. Really, I was hoping that I had missed something. I am going to get one of these (and am very eager to do so), but I want to wait for the price to come back down a little. Please let me know how you like it once it's all set up.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amland* /forum/post/12154762
> 
> 
> No problem. Really, I was hoping that I had missed something. I am going to get one of these (and am very eager to do so), but I want to wait for the price to come back down a little. Please let me know how you like it once it's all set up.



Are you looking for it for under $750 shipped?


----------



## amland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12154988
> 
> 
> Are you looking for it for under $750 shipped?



Preferably, but I am willing to be a little flexible about that. I have the benefit of being able to wait as I am not moved into my new home yet.


----------



## benso37

You can get it for that price from the place I bought mine...So let me know when you decide.


----------



## gshocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amland* /forum/post/12155084
> 
> 
> Preferably, but I am willing to be a little flexible about that. I have the benefit of being able to wait as I am not moved into my new home yet.



Just make sure you go with someone that's onkyo authorized. If it blows up in 6 months and you realize that you bought the unit from a place that wasn't authorized and you will find out real quick that there is no manufacturer's warranty if the dealer isn't authorized. Should you have question about who is authorized and who is not, you can find out from Onkyo.


----------



## amland




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gshocky* /forum/post/12155937
> 
> 
> Just make sure you go with someone that's onkyo authorized. If it blows up in 6 months and you realize that you bought the unit from a place that wasn't authorized and you will find out real quick that there is no manufacturer's warranty if the dealer isn't authorized. Should you have question about who is authorized and who is not, you can find out from Onkyo.



Don't worry, I am going to make sure to buy from an authorized dealer. I'm a little OCD about stuff like that.


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogun042* /forum/post/12147170
> 
> 
> so say i get this HT SP908 and feed it HDMI video and audio and the content output is 5.1. will this receiver mix it to 7.1 or no?
> 
> 
> some games (like COD) would benefit from this.



It will not matrix HD DVD, unless the output of the movie itself is 7.1 (available in G3 HD DVDs via HDMI)
*But TV sources will work.*


----------



## shogun042

what's the advantage of HDMI audio vs. digital optical audio?


i could save my self an assload of cash by just putting HDMI 1.3 --> Kuro, PS3 and DTV ---optical audio--> Denon AVR 3805 (i believe) which is a pretty damn good receiver (i'm pretty sure) that's currently hooked up to some Boston acoustics and i'm pretty positive can matrix 5.1 --> 7.1 and do it well. i'd move an old sony receiver to the boston acoustic speakers and the "old" elite that it's hooked up to and just spend $ on a 7.1 speaker system.


am i losing anything by going with the Denon and optical audio?


----------



## SephirothXR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogun042* /forum/post/12157474
> 
> 
> what's the advantage of HDMI audio vs. digital optical audio?
> 
> 
> i could save my self an assload of cash by just putting HDMI 1.3 --> Kuro, PS3 and DTV ---optical audio--> Denon AVR 3805 (i believe) which is a pretty damn good receiver (i'm pretty sure) that's currently hooked up to some Boston acoustics and i'm pretty positive can matrix 5.1 --> 7.1 and do it well. i'd move an old sony receiver to the boston acoustic speakers and the "old" elite that it's hooked up to and just spend $ on a 7.1 speaker system.
> 
> 
> am i losing anything by going with the Denon and optical audio?



I'm in your situation as well because I've never dealt with audio but know that HDMI matters in video and video is more important than audio(as in you have some sort of sound with the video).


Some of the HDMI audio systems do 1080p upscaling, but if you have a PS3, that can upscale anything to 1080p. You would probably be fine with the one without HDMI audio but I want an expert opinion who has looked at both.


----------



## shogun042

well i guess i'm saying more in terms of, what's the difference between HDMI audio and optical audio? and is it THAT big of a difference? (take into consideration PS3 games/BR movies).


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/12157305
> 
> 
> It will not matrix HD DVD, unless the output of the movie itself is 7.1 (available in G3 HD DVDs via HDMI)
> *But TV sources will work.*


 http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/hddvd_pr...sp?model=hd-a3 



> Quote:
> *Audio
> 
> Advanced Audio including Dolby® TrueHD, Dolby® Digital Plus and DTS® HD (core only), along with legacy formats including Dolby® Digital DTS®
> 
> Definition: Advanced Audio capability brings increased sonic realism to movie soundtracks.
> 
> 
> High Bit Rate Audio (up to 7.1 channel) via HDMI
> 
> Benefit: With content encoded in 7.1ch, advanced surround sound is achieved through the HDMI connection bypassing the player's internal audio processor and sending the signal to a 7.1 capable A/V receiver.*


----------



## SephirothXR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogun042* /forum/post/12157670
> 
> 
> well i guess i'm saying more in terms of, what's the difference between HDMI audio and optical audio? and is it THAT big of a difference? (take into consideration PS3 games/BR movies).


 One guy responded to my thread and said no; he appeared to be knowledgeable about the subject. It's mainly are you willing to spend $400 just so you don't have to use 2 cables, but he also said that you get better technology in the expensive one(it's common sense).


----------



## shogun042

so basically i can move my Denon AVR 3805 receiver to my Kuro, buy a separate 7.1 set of speakers (and save a about $500 by using a lot of gift cards), carry 1080p HDMI 1.3 video from PS3 ==> Kuro, and audio from PS3 --> Denon via digital optical audio and have 7.1 audio when it's supported, and 5.1-->7.1 via Pro Logic IIx when it's not, and have a fantastic sound system? "mere" digital optical audio will get the job done?


and i'm a bit confused about LPCM and DD+ and all of that. i don't see a Dolby Digital Plus logo on my receiver (no HDMI on the Denon), and there are PS3 games like Resistance and Warhawk that support 7.1 LPCM, will i be able to get 7.1 sound of out these games and movies with a non-HDMI receiver?


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SephirothXR* /forum/post/12157985
> 
> One guy responded to my thread and said no; he appeared to be knowledgeable about the subject. It's mainly are you willing to spend $400 just so you don't have to use 2 cables, but he also said that you get better technology in the expensive one(it's common sense).



I think you should ask this question in the Audio receiver thread...I don't think his answer is right...There's a noticeable difference in audio quality when using HDMI.


----------



## 5thDanMaster

If anyone is looking for the new Onkyo SKS-HT750 speaker set, Amazon has it in stock for only $325.

http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-SKS-HT75.../dp/B000XXO6GS


----------



## shogun042

so that set is just the speakers of the 908 minus the receiver and all that? hm maybe i should get this and my own receiver..


by the way guys Amazon put the price back to what it was before, i won't say specifics because price talk is discouraged but it seems the price fluctuations that put it higher than it was have now made it lower than it was.


now what do you guys think of this set up:


the speakers 5thDanMaster linked above:

http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-SKS-HT75...dp/B000XXO6GS# 


with a Denon AVR-2308CI receiver: http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-2308...4719825&sr=1-1 


from what i understand the Denon has HDMI inputs and outputs, is sold at best buy (good for my $500 gift cards), and does Dolby PLIIx (5.1-->7.1 conversion).


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogun042* /forum/post/12179494
> 
> 
> so that set is just the speakers of the 908 minus the receiver and all that? hm maybe i should get this and my own receiver..
> 
> 
> by the way guys Amazon put the price back to what it was before, i won't say specifics because price talk is discouraged but it seems the price fluctuations that put it higher than it was have now made it lower than it was.
> 
> 
> now what do you guys think of this set up:
> 
> 
> the speakers 5thDanMaster linked above:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-SKS-HT75...dp/B000XXO6GS#
> 
> 
> with a Denon AVR-2308CI receiver: http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-2308...4719825&sr=1-1
> 
> 
> from what i understand the Denon has HDMI inputs and outputs, is sold at best buy (good for my $500 gift cards), and does Dolby PLIIx (5.1-->7.1 conversion).



But does it do TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, or Dolby Digital-Plus?


----------



## MayberryTide

Has anyone found any decent speaker stands, at least for the Fronts, for these speakers (Onkyo SKS-HT750B )? Need some ASAP. Thanks


----------



## shogun042




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/12180835
> 
> 
> But does it do TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, or Dolby Digital-Plus?



unfortunately, no. it'll do pro logic IIx but not DTSHD or any of those. the best buy site for whatever reason ceases to work longer than 5 minutes on my macbook pro so i'm trying to figure out what HDMI receivers they have that support true-HD and all that, because you know i would really like that $500 off with gift cards.


just how important is DTS-HD or DD+ ?


----------



## Weezy911

what receiver does this system come with? Is it the new Onkyo 605?


----------



## BigBearAZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Weezy911* /forum/post/12181448
> 
> 
> what receiver does this system come with? Is it the new Onkyo 605?



yes, it comes with the SR605 receiver.


----------



## spiny1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MayberryTide* /forum/post/12180998
> 
> 
> Has anyone found any decent speaker stands, at least for the Fronts, for these speakers (Onkyo SKS-HT750B )? Need some ASAP. Thanks




I don't know what you define as decent, but Amazon gave me the Onkyo AS240B stands for free when I just purchased the 908 (Only 2 left now!). Sorry for not including a link, but AVS won't let new users post a link until 3 posts.


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogun042* /forum/post/12181257
> 
> 
> unfortunately, no. it'll do pro logic IIx but not DTSHD or any of those. the best buy site for whatever reason ceases to work longer than 5 minutes on my macbook pro so i'm trying to figure out what HDMI receivers they have that support true-HD and all that, because you know i would really like that $500 off with gift cards.
> 
> 
> just how important is DTS-HD or DD+ ?



It is the future. You can buy an Onkyo TX-SR605 for under $400 right now and be completely up to date,as well as prepared for the future.


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spiny1234* /forum/post/12182293
> 
> 
> I don't know what you define as decent, but Amazon gave me the Onkyo AS240B stands for free when I just purchased the 908 (Only 2 left now!). Sorry for not including a link, but AVS won't let new users post a link until 3 posts.



What???










I bought mine via Amazon, no such luck for me.


----------



## MayberryTide

How do the Onkyo AS240B stands fit the speakers in this set (SKS-HT750)? I didn't see the exact model in the description for the stands, it mentioned a couple of others. I would love to use those, if the speakers fit properly. Thanks-


----------



## shogun042

well an Onkyo receiver isn't an option which is the problem. i'm going to get a receiver that's stocked in best buy so i can get it for $500 off. the 605 is great but it doesn't do PLIIx, which makes it seem a bit of a waste if a lot of the time 2 speakers behind me aren't going to be on. the Denon does PLIIx, but it doesn't do Dolby TrueHD. argh


----------



## spiny1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MayberryTide* /forum/post/12183244
> 
> 
> How do the Onkyo AS240B stands fit the speakers in this set (SKS-HT750)? I didn't see the exact model in the description for the stands, it mentioned a couple of others. I would love to use those, if the speakers fit properly. Thanks-



Apparently Amazon says that I will have to wait 2-4 weeks to find out... They give with one hand and make me wait for the delivery man with the other one- fortunately, only for the stands


But the hhgregg page for the stands lists it as: "Works with Onkyo home theater system HTSP908"


----------



## Weezy911

Is there a way to shut off 1080i upconversion? I would only want to watch things on 720p since i like 720p better than 1080i on my lcd hdtv. My hdtv goes up to 1080i


----------



## shogun042

i think i may end up getting the speakers separately and getting the 705 receiver since it does both DTS HD and Dolby PLIIx (at a damn good price).


----------



## amland

Heads up for anyone waiting for a significantly reduced price - 6ave - go check it out!


----------



## cathpah

sorry for the following relatively noobish question, but here goes...


I used to own an onkyo htiab a couple years ago that was absolutely great and had wonderful sound and features, however I was using a budget projector and nothing like HDMI, HD-DVD, or a 1080p display at that time.


I'm a professional photographer and have been traveling for the past year in S/SEasia and thus have avoided all technology purchases. Apparently my need for technology has just been accumulating, as I'm about to purchase a Panasonic TH-50PZ700U (50" 1080 plasma tv), xbox360 elite w/ hd-dvd add-on, ps3, and lord knows what else and therefore really want to get the best out of everything, without spending exorbitant amounts of money. I'd like to spend $2k total on the amp/speakers, and was ready to piece together a system but finding a tempting sounding onkyo htiab was a nice surprise.


I'm planning on eventually hooking up:

xbox 360 elite with hd-dvd add-on (hdmi)

ps3 (hdmi)

dvd player (component as it won't be hd-dvd and thus doesn't utilize hdmi as well?)

computer audio via optical/toslink (possibly 2 of these)


eventually will be adding:

hd directv dvr/receiver (would like to use hdmi, but does it matter since it's only 1080i?)

hd-dvd/blu-ray dedicated player once they get reasonably priced (via hdmi)


now this brings me to my questions...

1) am i correct in assuming that a sd dvd player doesn't really need/benefit significantly from using hdmi since it's nowhere near high def?

2) since hdtv is broadcast at the highest in 1080i, do i need to use hdmi to reach full potential of it's quality?

3) do hdmi splitters cause any loss of quality or features? either audio/video? as of now, that's my plan if i do go for the HT-SP908

4) does the tx-sr605 only upscale to 1080i? Does the 705 or 805 upscale to 1080p? this would be pretty crucial, yes?

5) would the hdmi connections in the sr605 provide audio connection as well, or would i need to also use optical/coax for that? (i think i've heard of some hdmi connections that can pass through a receiver but aren't utilized/processed by the receiver) I'm worried about the number of audio connections, but if hdmi will be all i'll need to get the best audio possible, then i should be cool with the number of optical/coax connections


sorry for all these questions...as is common with most people, i just really don't want to make the wrong purchase here, and although I'd love to spend only $800....i'd rather spend 2 grand to do it right if there are going to be serious downsides to this.


thanks SO much ahead of time. sorry for such a needy first post. No matter what i end up with, i'll be sure to post a full review of my experience (and if anyone needs any advice on photography gear, send me all the PMs you want!)


thanks.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogun042* /forum/post/12183610
> 
> 
> well an Onkyo receiver isn't an option which is the problem. i'm going to get a receiver that's stocked in best buy so i can get it for $500 off. the 605 is great but it doesn't do PLIIx, which makes it seem a bit of a waste if a lot of the time 2 speakers behind me aren't going to be on. the Denon does PLIIx, but it doesn't do Dolby TrueHD. argh



So get the Yamaha RX-V661 at Best Buy. Its under $500 and will do what you want.




> Quote:
> i think i may end up getting the speakers separately and getting the 705 receiver since it does both DTS HD and Dolby PLIIx (at a damn good price).



Thought you said you were going to get a receiver from Best Buy. BB doesn't carry Onkyo products.


----------



## Rattor

I was looking into buying this system, and I wanted to know how much speaker wire comes in the box. Wanted to know if I needed to buy extra wire for my setup.


----------



## gshocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/12193576
> 
> 
> I was looking into buying this system, and I wanted to know how much speaker wire comes in the box. Wanted to know if I needed to buy extra wire for my setup.



3x 30 ft cables, 3x 15 ft cables, 1x subwoofer cable (10ft I think).


Was enough for me with running it underneath my carpet. Check my other post w/ review for more info.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gshocky* /forum/post/12193617
> 
> 
> 3x 30 ft cables, 3x 15 ft cables, 1x subwoofer cable (10ft I think).
> 
> 
> Was enough for me with running it underneath my carpet. Check my other post w/ review for more info.



Cool, thanks.


----------



## shogun042




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/12193006
> 
> 
> So get the Yamaha RX-V661 at Best Buy. Its under $500 and will do what you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you said you were going to get a receiver from Best Buy. BB doesn't carry Onkyo products.



wow for whatever reason when i loaded Best Buy's site before none of these other receivers showed up before.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1177718668370 


i'm looking at the Pioneer Elite VSX-91TXH. It does Pro Logic IIx, it does DTS HD, it does HDMI input/output, but most importantly it does 770 watt output, or 110 watts per channel. the Onkyo page specifically mentions that you should match the wattage of receiver with speaker or else you'll get some issues, and i don't want issues.



> Quote:
> All 6 surround and 1 center channel speakers are 2-way acoustic suspension and have one 3-1/8" and one 1" driver. They are designed for use with home-theater amps/receivers that deliver 110 Watts per channel RMS. Their rated frequency response is 60 Hz to 50,000Hz.
> 
> The subwoofer is independently powered with an integrated 230 watt amplifier. It has a 10" driver that delivers a frequency response of 25Hz to 150Hz.
> 
> When considering a home-theater speaker system, it is crucial that all the speakers of your surround system are perfectly matched. It helps eliminate any colorization that might occur in sound delivery. It also permits accurate reproduction throughout the sonic range.


 http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...RFKQS&v=glance 


so with my (about) $580 gift cards, i can get this receiver for like $420. sound good people?


----------



## KidPanama

I have had my Onkyo 908 HTiAB for a few days now, and I must say that I am thoroughly impressed. Just so everyone knows, I have an Xbox 360, PS3, and my digital cable box hooked up to the Onkyo SR605, and it is everything I could have hoped for. The speakers play loud without distortion, and are very high quality. They each have a glossy black finish that matches the PS3 perfectly. The first thing I did when I got the system was go out and buy speaker stands, and some better speaker wires. The ones that are included in the box get the job done, but a better, thicker copper gauge is better. I only hooked up 6 of the 8 speakers, since I haven't figured out how I'm going to mount the last two on my wall in my apartment, but this isn't an issue since 99% of the movies released thus far on HD DVD and Blu Ray have been 5.1 channels, and not 7.1. When the time comes, the extra two speakers will be useful, but for now 6 speakers are fine. Also, I just thought I'd share with the posters in this trhead that I found the perfect speaker stands in Best Buy. They are 30-inch Sanus speaker stands, and they run around ~$100 a pair. I bought two pairs, and couldn't be happier. I wasn't crazy about having to spend an additional $200 on stands, but they look and work perfectly.


----------



## BigBearAZ

great to hear KidPanama! I'm def. gonna check out those speaker stands. I was able to pick up my 908 today; no real time to do anything with it though..I couldn't help myself so I just unpacked the box to check everything out. I can't wait to get everything setup over the next few days. Gonna take a trip to BestBuy to pick up a TV stand and some speaker stands.


Another noob question but for a 5.1 setup do you hookup the surround sides or surround rears?


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogun042* /forum/post/12197551
> 
> 
> wow for whatever reason when i loaded Best Buy's site before none of these other receivers showed up before.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1177718668370
> 
> 
> i'm looking at the Pioneer Elite VSX-91TXH. It does Pro Logic IIx, it does DTS HD, it does HDMI input/output, but most importantly it does 770 watt output, or 110 watts per channel. the Onkyo page specifically mentions that you should match the wattage of receiver with speaker or else you'll get some issues, and i don't want issues.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...RFKQS&v=glance
> 
> 
> so with my (about) $580 gift cards, i can get this receiver for like $420. sound good people?



The Pioneer Elite line of receivers are an awesome choice, they are very nice receivers, as far as the information on wattage ratings mating your speakers. The ohm rating and sensitivity specks mean much more than wattage. I'm not trying to turn you off of the Elite, it's a great receiver but don't get it based on the wattage ratings matching your speakers, that stat means next to nothing. If that's the case you might want to check out some of the Yamaha offerings BB has and use your gift cards there, at least compare them first before you decide. BB has a 30 day no questions asked return policy which should give you plenty of time to give each a good demo.


----------



## KidPanama

Hello BigBearAz, sorry I can't be of more assistance as the model number of the speaker stands escape me. However,they should be easy to find, as they were they only 30-inch Sanus speaker stands at Best Buy with a matte black finish and a base wide enough to support the Onkyo speakers.Also let me give you a word of advice: after you buy the stands, go to any stationary store and buy some double-sided adhesives from 3M. These will help stabilize the speakers on the stands and prevent them from falling off.


As for your other question, if you're using a 5.1 setup, use the side surround speakers only, as the surround back speakers are reserved for the 7th and 8th channel.


----------



## lsuslu

KidPanama,

any where in your apartment to use the extra speakers for zone 2? i have the same problem and will be using mine as portable outdoor speakers for when i am grilling.


----------



## KidPanama

Unfortunately, I live in a tiny NYC-sized apartment and barely have the room to Acclmodate the 6 speakers as it is, let alone two more speakers for zone 2. I have never used the zone 2 function on any receiver.


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigBearAZ* /forum/post/12200988
> 
> 
> great to hear KidPanama! I'm def. gonna check out those speaker stands. I was able to pick up my 908 today; no real time to do anything with it though..I couldn't help myself so I just unpacked the box to check everything out. I can't wait to get everything setup over the next few days. Gonna take a trip to BestBuy to pick up a TV stand and some speaker stands.
> 
> 
> Another noob question but for a 5.1 setup do you hookup the surround sides or surround rears?



Check these out.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....ci_sku=5923888


----------



## shogun042




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/12201209
> 
> 
> The Pioneer Elite line of receivers are an awesome choice, they are very nice receivers, as far as the information on wattage ratings mating your speakers. The ohm rating and sensitivity specks mean much more than wattage. I'm not trying to turn you off of the Elite, it's a great receiver but don't get it based on the wattage ratings matching your speakers, that stat means next to nothing. If that's the case you might want to check out some of the Yamaha offerings BB has and use your gift cards there, at least compare them first before you decide. BB has a 30 day no questions asked return policy which should give you plenty of time to give each a good demo.



if that's the case i may go with the yamaha you suggested. it seems like you know your stuff and i've been doing some reading and found that the PMPO wattage rating is misleading and will likely never be used. i doubt i'll crank my system at the full 770 watts (and break it anyways).

http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-V661...5001064&sr=8-2 


i looked up the Yamaha RX-V661BL and while it doesn't do Dolby True HD, it still passes all kinds of LPCM and i believe it is an HDMI 1.3 receiver(EDIT: it's a 1.2a receiver, oh well). hell as long as it can do LPCM and deliver that kind of sound that's supported by all BRs and HD DVDs i'm not sure i care so much about DTS HD. hell Transformers only had DD+ (i'm pretty sure this receiver supports that) and its audio was incredible, plus i'm in a bit of a financial crunch (anything like under $600 i can get for free with gift cards). basically this receiver will play my Resistance, Warhawk, (eventually) Killzone 2 at uncompressed 7.1 LPCM (if i'm not mistaken), and i guess it'll deliver Blu-rays and HD DVDs at (uncompressed?) LPCM at 5.1 and be matrixed up to 7.1 with Dolby PLIIx.


while taking DTS HD out of the picture, i may get this Pioneer VSX-90TXV which does 7.1

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1177718668303 


both of these receivers do uncompressed LPCM right?


as of now (especially with the $$ crunch) i can't see why DTS HD is so damn important. shouldn't my PS3 output the DTS HD as multichannel LPCM (from BR movies)?


----------



## benso37

I'm officially confused about the 605's ability to matrix 5.1 to 7.1. I've read a lot about this receiver not being capable to matrix a 7.1 audio but I just tried a couple of things on my PS3 and the receiver which resulted to 7.1 audio watching Cars.


What I did was go to my PS3 and change the audio setting from manual (which selected audio) to automatic. Then the receiver started displaying HDMI Passthrough instead of multi-channel pcm. The PS3 still displayed 6.9mbps for audio and Linear PCM so I assume I'm still getting the PCM tract but most importantly, I got audio via all 8 channels.

I thought I would at least lose the 6.9 mbps Linear PCM if it wasn't going to the receiver as multi-channel pcm.

Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12209628
> 
> 
> I'm officially confused about the 605's ability to matrix 5.1 to 7.1. I've read a lot about this receiver not being capable to matrix a 7.1 audio but I just tried a couple of things on my PS3 and the receiver which resulted to 7.1 audio watching Cars.
> 
> 
> What I did was go to my PS3 and change the audio setting from manual (which selected audio) to automatic. Then the receiver started displaying HDMI Passthrough instead of multi-channel pcm. The PS3 still displayed 6.9mbps for audio and Linear PCM so I assume I'm still getting the PCM tract but most importantly, I got audio via all 8 channels.
> 
> I thought I would at least lose the 6.9 mbps Linear PCM if it wasn't going to the receiver as multi-channel pcm.
> 
> Can someone explain this to me?


*It is not able to do it on HD DVD or BD players only!

Any other audio sources are fine.*


----------



## gshocky




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/12209927
> 
> *It is not able to do it on HD DVD or BD players only!
> 
> Any other audio sources are fine.*



Actually it's not able to do it on ANY device that passes Multichannel PCM via HDMI.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/12209927
> 
> *It is not able to do it on HD DVD or BD players only!
> 
> Any other audio sources are fine.*



Please clarify. What is not able to do what on any device? Pass 7.1 audio?


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gshocky* /forum/post/12209969
> 
> 
> Actually it's not able to do it on ANY device that passes Multichannel PCM via HDMI.



Incorrect sir. I play DVDs via my HD DVD player on it, and the sound is matrixed to all 8 speakers.










It does not matrix Multichannel PCM via HDMI only while playing HD DVD movies


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12209990
> 
> 
> Please clarify. What is not able to do what on any device? Pass 7.1 audio?



If an HD DVD movie is encoded in 7.1 audio, all 8 speakers would work via HDMI.

If an HD DVD movie is encoded in 5.1, it will not matrix it to all 8 speakers only 6 would work.

With DVD, or cable/satelite shows, it works on all 8 speakers.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/12210057
> 
> 
> If an HD DVD movie is encoded in 7.1 audio, all 8 speakers would work via HDMI.
> 
> If an HD DVD movie is encoded in 5.1, it will not matrix it to all 8 speakers only 6 would work.
> 
> With DVD, or cable/satelite shows, it works on all 8 speakers.



So, how come i'm getting 7.1 from my ps3/cars movies (5.1 uncompressed)?


----------



## KidPanama




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/12208336
> 
> 
> Check these out.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....ci_sku=5923888



Those are the speaker stands I spoke of, and the ones that I own. They look and work great. Very high quality, and not that shoddy stands at Walmart.


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12210517
> 
> 
> So, how come i'm getting 7.1 from my ps3/cars movies (5.1 uncompressed)?



If you have a 605 as I do: Then I would ask how you are doing it? What setting are you using on your PS3 and on your reciever.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/12211587
> 
> 
> If you have a 605 as I do: Then I would ask how you are doing it? What setting are you using on your PS3 and on your reciever.



I have the 908 so yes, I'm using the same setup as you. Do you have cars on blu-ray?


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jwittenmyer* /forum/post/12212312
> 
> 
> Uhh, you guys know that Cars is the first BD movie in 7.1, right? I mean, it seems that would explain why you're getting 7.1 sound.



Cars is 5.1 Uncompressed unless I'm overlooking something.


----------



## jwittenmyer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/12210057
> 
> 
> If an HD DVD movie is encoded in 7.1 audio, all 8 speakers would work via HDMI.
> 
> If an HD DVD movie is encoded in 5.1, it will not matrix it to all 8 speakers only 6 would work.
> 
> With DVD, or cable/satelite shows, it works on all 8 speakers.



Thank you for answering the exact the question I came to ask. I was considering getting the 705 and the 750 speakers because I couldn't quite wrap my head around what the 605 would and would not play on all 8 speakers. Now I think I'll go ahead and get the 908 package and save some bones. Unless, of course, I run across a 7.1 speaker package that will blow away the 750s for under $400.


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12212270
> 
> 
> I have the 908 so yes, I'm using the same setup as you. Do you have cars on blu-ray?



That is not the question that I asked you. How are you able to get 7.1 matrixed via the 605 from a BD player, and a BD movie encoded in 5.1 PCM? Because I have been told that that is virtually impossible.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *5thDanMaster* /forum/post/12213657
> 
> 
> That is not the question that I asked you. How are you able to get 7.1 matrixed via the 605 from a BD player, and a BD movie encoded in 5.1 PCM? Because I have been told that that is virtually impossible.



Well, let's calm ourselves down. I asked if you have the movie because I wanted someone with the same exact setup and media to give this a try and let me know if they get the same results. What if you used a different media and it didn't produce the results I got?


I have the PS3 and the 908 package. I went to my PS3 audio setup and changed the settings from automatic to manual, this then automatically selected 2 audio types (2.1 xxx and 7.1 xxx or something similar) can't remember the 2 selections of hand. Then I went to the BD setup and change HDMI to bitstream.


I went into the movie's (Cars) audio setup and changed the track from 5.1 DD to 5.1 uncompressed. After starting the movie, I realized that the "PCM Multi Channel) text on the front of my receiver changed to something surround. From this point on, I was able to use the surround button on my 605 remote to change the audio types (neo, surround all channel, etc).


All 8 speakers got sound, not just sound, great sound and to top it all off, hitting the display button on my PS3 remote showed that I was getting Linear PCM 5.1 @ 6.9mbps.


I was under the impression this wasn't possible so someone try this at home and give feedback or someone explain to me how I'm getting 7.1 from a 5.1 source.


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12213795
> 
> 
> Well, let's calm ourselves down. I asked if you have the movie because I wanted someone with the same exact setup and media to give this a try and let me know if they get the same results. What if you used a different media and it didn't produce the results I got?
> 
> 
> I have the PS3 and the 908 package. I went to my PS3 audio setup and changed the settings from automatic to manual, this then automatically selected 2 audio types (2.1 xxx and 7.1 xxx or something similar) can't remember the 2 selections of hand. Then I went to the BD setup and change HDMI to bitstream.
> 
> 
> I went into the movie's (Cars) audio setup and changed the track from 5.1 DD to 5.1 uncompressed. After starting the movie, I realized that the "PCM Multi Channel) text on the front of my receiver changed to something surround. From this point on, I was able to use the surround button on my 605 remote to change the audio types (neo, surround all channel, etc).
> 
> 
> All 8 speakers got sound, not just sound, great sound and to top it all off, hitting the display button on my PS3 remote showed that I was getting Linear PCM 5.1 @ 6.9mbps.
> 
> 
> I was under the impression this wasn't possible so someone try this at home and give feedback or someone explain to me how I'm getting 7.1 from a 5.1 source.



WOW. What exactly did you do this?


> Quote:
> *605 remote to change the audio types (neo, surround all channel, etc).*



I will try it today and let you know.


----------



## ChuckZ

Maybe it's doubling the sound coming from the mid/rear channels.


----------



## djblaze805

I'm not a regular poster on these forums, but I have been doing some research for my dad for a new surround sound system and these speakers seem to fit the bill of what he's looking for. Someone asked a question earlier if the speakers in this package were the same as the SKS-HT750. Has anyone confirmed this? If so, I may have missed it. I did check the Onkyo website and everything appeared to be identical under the "specs" section for both the 908 and the 750. We are going to be purchasing a Onkyo TX-SR705 as well as a Sony 52 XBR4 and the speakers are the last piece that we need.


If anyone can confirm it would be a great help, as Amazon has a nice deal (which has already been mentioned).


Oh, and one last thing. Thanks to all the people on this board for providing the valuable information that you do. It's been an enormous help for us.


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djblaze805* /forum/post/12216449
> 
> 
> I'm not a regular poster on these forums, but I have been doing some research for my dad for a new surround sound system and these speakers seem to fit the bill of what he's looking for. Someone asked a question earlier if the speakers in this package were the same as the SKS-HT750. Has anyone confirmed this? If so, I may have missed it. I did check the Onkyo website and everything appeared to be identical under the "specs" section for both the 908 and the 750. We are going to be purchasing a Onkyo TX-SR705 as well as a Sony 52 XBR4 and the speakers are the last piece that we need.
> 
> 
> If anyone can confirm it would be a great help, as Amazon has a nice deal (which has already been mentioned).
> 
> 
> Oh, and one last thing. Thanks to all the people on this board for providing the valuable information that you do. It's been an enormous help for us.



Yes, the 908 package uses the SKS-HT750 speaker system.


----------



## shogun042

my SKS HT750s are on the way, what do you guys think of the Pioneer Elite VSX-90TXV receiver? it doesn't to DTS HD or Dolby True HD although i don't care all that much, i'm pretty sure it can do DD+ and uncompressed LPCM so i should be good for 7.1 LPCM sound right?


the financial crunch is eating in and with gift cards i can basically get this for $80.


----------



## MayberryTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spiny1234* /forum/post/12182293
> 
> 
> I don't know what you define as decent, but Amazon gave me the Onkyo AS240B stands for free when I just purchased the 908 (Only 2 left now!). Sorry for not including a link, but AVS won't let new users post a link until 3 posts.




I just got these stands delivered, and set-up. and they fit and work wonderfully. They look great and seem very well made, esp for the price (about $100-pair) shipped from B&H.


----------



## Scaroth

The manual says that if you want to listen to an HDMI source and you have a tv connected to the HDMI out, you might have to turn the tv on (so that HDMI can handshake?) in order to listen to the HDMI input. Does it really work that way? I'm thinking of playing CDs with an HD DVD player; I don't want to have to turn the tv on for that to work.


Thanks!


----------



## Billdemart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12135332
> 
> 
> I wish I could write a full review but I wouldn't know how but I can tell you this, the system rocks...I am watching The Hill Have Eyes on my PS3 and it's showing up at multi channel PCM...OMG.
> 
> 
> I will be willing to answer any questions you might have about this system, I still have a lot to read about all the features.



I have a question what does "it's showing up at multi channel PCM" mean?


----------



## benso37





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billdemart* /forum/post/12226028
> 
> 
> I have a question what does "it's showing up at multi channel PCM" mean?



If I understand your questions right, it means your receiver's lcd will display multi-channel pcm and what that means is that you are getting the PCM track from the source into multiple channels (5.1 or 7.1 if possible)


----------



## froggie5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scaroth* /forum/post/12225966
> 
> 
> The manual says that if you want to listen to an HDMI source and you have a tv connected to the HDMI out, you might have to turn the tv on (so that HDMI can handshake?) in order to listen to the HDMI input. Does it really work that way? I'm thinking of playing CDs with an HD DVD player; I don't want to have to turn the tv on for that to work.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I just set mine up last night and played some cds w/o having the tv on (Olevia 232t in my case).


----------



## Billdemart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12226164
> 
> 
> If I understand your questions right, it means your receiver's lcd will display multi-channel pcm and what that means is that you are getting the PCM track from the source into multiple channels (5.1 or 7.1 if possible)



Ok thanks.










Guess I need to go look up multi-channel PCM on Wikipedia










I think I'm going to get this for Christmas but go ahead and buy it and ask for money. I'm so bad about that.


Wife might kill.


If you don't see me ever post again, assume this happened.


----------



## Billdemart

2 more questions.


1) Does the included ipod dock work with the iPHONE?


2) If I have the PS3 and 360 HD-DVD player already would it make sense to buy the speakers and receiver seperately (meaning would I save money?) since I don't need the upscaling DVD player?


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billdemart* /forum/post/12226900
> 
> 
> 2 more questions.
> 
> 
> 1) Does the included ipod dock work with the iPHONE?
> 
> 
> 2) If I have the PS3 and 360 HD-DVD player already would it make sense to buy the speakers and receiver seperately (meaning would I save money?) since I don't need the upscaling DVD player?



I can only answer question 2 since i haven't used my ipod dock yet.

Having the PS3 and 360 is all the reason why you should get this receiver or the 705 (higher version). The 605 can do a lot for the money, you can't really go wrong with it.


If you didn't have a Blu-Ray and a possible HD-DVD Player, I'll say get something with less features and less money but that's not the case here.


----------



## Billdemart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12226978
> 
> 
> I can only answer question 2 since i haven't used my ipod dock yet.
> 
> Having the PS3 and 360 is all the reason why you should get this receiver or the 705 (higher version). The 605 can do a lot for the money, you can't really go wrong with it.
> 
> 
> If you didn't have a Blu-Ray and a possible HD-DVD Player, I'll say get something with less features and less money but that's not the case here.



Ok thanks, but I meant would I save money getting the Receiver and speakers separately without buying this HTIb not needing the DVD player and possibly the iPod dock?


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billdemart* /forum/post/12227033
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, but I meant would I save money getting the Receiver and speakers separately without buying this HTIb not needing the DVD player and possibly the iPod dock?



Good question...Cheapest price I found the speaker system was $330 and the receiver can be had for $400. The price of the speaker system might drop in the near future since it's very new but who knows.


----------



## Billdemart

Looking at a picture of the dock I think it might be able to work with the iPhone. That would be awesome.


Amazon has this htib from Amazon and from Wholesale AV (who says they have 3 in stock)


----------



## jwittenmyer

I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on these, but I've got one question. I'm seriously considering getting the 908 and a pair of Polk RTi4s to replace the fronts. I can't have huge bookshelf speakers for my surrounds because of low WAF, but I could get away with it for the fronts. Would this be completely retarded or a good idea?


Also, would it be worth $40 to upgrade to the RTi6 instead of RTi4?


----------



## steelerfan33

I might buy this set pretty soon, but I have one concern. I plan on connecting my sony t.v, ps3, and directv box. All would be connecting with a hdmi cable. So I assume I would connect the directv box to hdmi out on the receiver, and connect my t.v and ps3 to the remaining hdmi in. My concern is that I have two different calibration settings for my ps3 and directv box. The t.v recognizes to change to the correct setting when I switch between hdmi 1 and 2. If I use this receiver how can I keep my calibration settings? I assume that I would only be using one hdmi cable to go from the t.v to the receiver. One hdmi cable would go from the ps3 to the receiver, one from the t.v to the receiver, and finally one from the directv box to the receiver. This would mean that when using my t.v, I would only have one hdmi option available, and my original calibration settings would be different. What do I need to do to keep my 2 separate calibration settings while using this receiver? Thanks


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelerfan33* /forum/post/12233222
> 
> 
> I might buy this set pretty soon, but I have one concern. I plan on connecting my sony t.v, ps3, and directv box. All would be connecting with a hdmi cable. So I assume I would connect the directv box to hdmi out on the receiver, and connect my t.v and ps3 to the remaining hdmi in. My concern is that I have two different calibration settings for my ps3 and directv box. The t.v recognizes to change to the correct setting when I switch between hdmi 1 and 2. If I use this receiver how can I keep my calibration settings? I assume that I would only be using one hdmi cable to go from the t.v to the receiver. One hdmi cable would go from the ps3 to the receiver, one from the t.v to the receiver, and finally one from the directv box to the receiver. This would mean that when using my t.v, I would only have one hdmi option available, and my original calibration settings would be different. What do I need to do to keep my 2 separate calibration settings while using this receiver? Thanks



I understand your concern...first of all, your cable box and ps3 will go to the HDMI IN on the back of the receiver. Then another HDMI cable goes from the HDMI OUT on the receiver to the TV's HDMI IN.


You might have to recalibrate the TV for each source after hooking everything up. Did you pay for professional calibration? I would write down the calibration settings for both the PS3 and directtv box. Even though you have one cable going from the receiver to the TV, there are still multiple sources (ie. receiver, cable box, etc). So, when you click on DVD on your remote for the PS3, it will output the source of the PS3 to your TV, enter the calibration settings for this source. Now, click on cable box? on the remote and do the same.


There might be a better way of doing this though.


----------



## steelerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12233337
> 
> 
> I understand your concern...first of all, your cable box and ps3 will go to the HDMI IN on the back of the receiver. Then another HDMI cable goes from the HDMI OUT on the receiver to the TV's HDMI IN.
> 
> 
> You might have to recalibrate the TV for each source after hooking everything up. Did you pay for professional calibration? I would write down the calibration settings for both the PS3 and directtv box. Even though you have one cable going from the receiver to the TV, there are still multiple sources (ie. receiver, cable box, etc). So, when you click on DVD on your remote for the PS3, it will output the source of the PS3 to your TV, enter the calibration settings for this source. Now, click on cable box? on the remote and do the same.
> 
> 
> There might be a better way of doing this though.



I appreciate you getting back to me. I calibrated the t.v based on settings I found throughout these forums. I understand everything you said and it was very helpful but I am confused with the end. Just to clarify, you mean when using the receivers remote and selecting my ps3, I should then use the t.v's remote to calibrate those settings, and then do the same for the cable box? I just don't understand how the t.v would accept different calibration settings on one source, because I would only have one hdmi cable going from the receiver to the t.v. Thanks


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelerfan33* /forum/post/12233777
> 
> 
> I appreciate you getting back to me. I calibrated the t.v based on settings I found throughout these forums. I understand everything you said and it was very helpful but I am confused with the end. Just to clarify, you mean when using the receivers remote and selecting my ps3, I should then use the t.v's remote to calibrate those settings, and then do the same for the cable box? I just don't understand how the t.v would accept different calibration settings on one source, because I would only have one hdmi cable going from the receiver to the t.v. Thanks




I know that sounds impossible but the question to ask is how are all the audiophiles who spend thousands on HT systems calibrate their setup.


This is 100% guessing on my part but I think and hope that the TV can differentiate between the two signals even though it's coming from the same cable.


Perhaps the calibration has to be done on the receiver. I've seen people post about a secret menu on the 605. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## benso37

I got the following quote from a review on amazon...This might answer your question.

I will have to try this myself tonight.


"There's a hidden menu to turn on upconverting 480 HDMI input to 720p, but it will also make it downgrade 1080 HDMI input to 720p. Holding down the aux and power buttons will activate the hidden menu. I leave it off, which is called auto mode, but have my DVR upconvert 480 to 1080 before it sends it to the Onkyo. Other things in the hidden menu are standard video settings like sharpness, contrast, etc.)"


----------



## steelerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12233884
> 
> 
> I know that sounds impossible but the question to ask is how are all the audiophiles who spend thousands on HT systems calibrate their setup.
> 
> 
> This is 100% guessing on my part but I think and hope that the TV can differentiate between the two signals even though it's coming from the same cable.
> 
> 
> Perhaps the calibration has to be done on the receiver. I've seen people post about a secret menu on the 605. Can anyone confirm this?



I think I will go with your guess. I just want to make sure that I can keep all of my calibration settings when I purchase this receiver during the weekend. When I get this htib, I will do exactly what you mentioned and see what happens. So that means selecting each source from the receiver and using the t.v remote to calibrate it. Hopefully the t.v will recall the settings when I switch between my t.v and ps3. Thank you


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelerfan33* /forum/post/12233956
> 
> 
> I think I will go with your guess. I just want to make sure that I can keep all of my calibration settings when I purchase this receiver during the weekend. When I get this htib, I will do exactly what you mentioned and see what happens. So that means selecting each source from the receiver and using the t.v remote to calibrate it. Hopefully the t.v will recall the settings when I switch between my t.v and ps3. Thank you



Read my previous post to make sure you still want to get it. It looks like the calibration would have to be done through the receiver.


----------



## steelerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12234023
> 
> 
> Read my previous post to make sure you still want to get it. It looks like the calibration would have to be done through the receiver.



That would be a pain if that is the case. Since I need to control settings that are specific with the t.v. My best bet would be to go to a store and see what they think. Thanks


----------



## shogun042

my SKS HT750s came in today, just unboxed them. holy hell this box was heavy, probably not the greatest idea to walk backwards down the stairs with it by myself. uh where precisely should i place the speakers, equidistant and all of that or just let the microphone figure it out?


----------



## 5thDanMaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogun042* /forum/post/12238045
> 
> 
> my SKS HT750s came in today, just unboxed them. holy hell this box was heavy, probably not the greatest idea to walk backwards down the stairs with it by myself. uh where precisely should i place the speakers, equidistant and all of that or just let the microphone figure it out?



There are instructions included. The 2 rear surround shoud be 2 feet above your ear (sitting position).


The back surrounds should be behind you.


----------



## shogun042

all you need are 2 screws to hang any one of these speakers up, are there any kind of stands sold where i can hang these speakers on?


i only need 1 of them.


----------



## NumberXII

Im planing on purchasing the Onkyo HT-SP908 soon and I had some questions before I purchase that I hope can be answered. Im relatively new with home theater audio so please bare with my n00b questions:


1. Im planing on wall-mounting all 7 of these speakers (fronts, rears and surround), what kind of wall-mounts do I use for this. Has any one bought any that have worked particularly well?


2. I will be buying additional speaker wire, how is the speaker wire connected (banana clips or regular clips)?


3. If I am using an optical or toslink connection will I be able to use all 7 speakers from a 5.1 source (xbox 360 and MacBook)?


4. If my I have a HDMI source is putting out 1080i through the receivers HDMI will it passthrough or will it down convert to 720p, do I have a choice?


Any answers will help so thanks in advance! Looking forward to buying!


Thanks!


----------



## froggie5

Im planing on purchasing the Onkyo HT-SP908 soon and I had some questions before I purchase that I hope can be answered. Im relatively new with home theater audio so please bare with my n00b questions:


1. Im planing on wall-mounting all 7 of these speakers (fronts, rears and surround), what kind of wall-mounts do I use for this. Has any one bought any that have worked particularly well?


I used Vantage Point universal speaker mounts - they worked quite well (I used the screw mount in the middle of the speakers rather than the keyhole slot, but this also an option). They are available from Amazon, New Egg, etc


2. I will be buying additional speaker wire, how is the speaker wire connected (banana clips or regular clips)?


screw terminals on the AVR, push clips on the speakers


3. If I am using an optical or toslink connection will I be able to use all 7 speakers from a 5.1 source (xbox 360 and MacBook)?


I believe so - I think the listening mode is Dolby EX


4. If my I have a HDMI source is putting out 1080i through the receivers HDMI will it passthrough or will it down convert to 720p, do I have a choice?


1080i in through HDMI will come out as 1080i. All other video in (eg component) passed out through the HDMI will be 720p (Xbox in my case)





Any answers will help so thanks in advance! Looking forward to buying!


Thanks


----------



## steelerfan33

I just got this htib, and I am loving it. All of you have been very helpful. I just have a few questions. When i plug in the mic to have the receiver manually check and update the settings on the speakers, I can never have it pick the two rear speakers. It always tells me that I have only 5 speakers. What needs to be done to have the receiver recognize all speakers? Where can I find recommended settings for what level each speaker should be at? Finally, what blu-ray gets good props for having a great truehd signal?


Thank you


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelerfan33* /forum/post/12255683
> 
> 
> I just got this htib, and I am loving it. All of you have been very helpful. I just have a few questions. When i plug in the mic to have the receiver manually check and update the settings on the speakers, I can never have it pick the two rear speakers. It always tells me that I have only 5 speakers. What needs to be done to have the receiver recognize all speakers? Where can I find recommended settings for what level each speaker should be at? Finally, what blu-ray gets good props for having a great truehd signal?
> 
> 
> Thank you



You shouldn't have to do anything special for the mic to recognize the rear speakers. This might sound stupid but make sure the two speakers are connected to the receiver and also check the connection to make sure the right cables colors are plugged into the right ports on the speakers and the receiver.

Good Luck


----------



## steelerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12256520
> 
> 
> You shouldn't have to do anything special for the mic to recognize the rear speakers. This might sound stupid but make sure the two speakers are connected to the receiver and also check the connection to make sure the right cables colors are plugged into the right ports on the speakers and the receiver.
> 
> Good Luck



I've checked countless times to make sure the rear speakers are connected to the receiver and the colors do match up. I was even able to get sound from the rear speakers at one point, but I was never able to have the receiver recognize the two rear speakers. The receiver refuses to check them when it tries to adjust the settings. At first it shows all of the speakers in the picture but then it skips the two rear ones and goes straight to the sub. I disconnected one of the rears and noticed instead of saying "no" for a defect it was blank, while the other rear said no.


Thanks


----------



## benso37




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steelerfan33* /forum/post/12257525
> 
> 
> I've checked countless times to make sure the rear speakers are connected to the receiver and the colors do match up. I was even able to get sound from the rear speakers at one point, but I was never able to have the receiver recognize the two rear speakers. The receiver refuses to check them when it tries to adjust the settings. At first it shows all of the speakers in the picture but then it skips the two rear ones and goes straight to the sub. I disconnected one of the rears and noticed instead of saying "no" for a defect it was blank, while the other rear said no.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Are they positioned at the right height and direction? I believe the manual states how hight and when to point them in respect to your normal sitting area.


----------



## steelerfan33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *benso37* /forum/post/12258803
> 
> 
> Are they positioned at the right height and direction? I believe the manual states how hight and when to point them in respect to your normal sitting area.



As far as I recall, they are at the right height and position. I am currently at work, so I'll recheck all that when I get home tonight. Appreciate your help.


----------



## natesht

Hi all, i am new to this forum, after reading all your comments i decided to buy the system and ordered it yesterday via amazon for 748$ and they also gave the speaker stands(a pair) for free so waiting for the system, just one query to all where can i buy the additional speaker wires and any particular brand to go for and any other cables that i should be buying also?


----------



## NumberXII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *froggie5* /forum/post/12254889
> 
> 
> Im planing on purchasing the Onkyo HT-SP908 soon and I had some questions before I purchase that I hope can be answered. Im relatively new with home theater audio so please bare with my n00b questions:
> 
> 
> 1. Im planing on wall-mounting all 7 of these speakers (fronts, rears and surround), what kind of wall-mounts do I use for this. Has any one bought any that have worked particularly well?
> 
> 
> I used Vantage Point universal speaker mounts - they worked quite well (I used the screw mount in the middle of the speakers rather than the keyhole slot, but this also an option). They are available from Amazon, New Egg, etc
> 
> 
> 2. I will be buying additional speaker wire, how is the speaker wire connected (banana clips or regular clips)?
> 
> 
> screw terminals on the AVR, push clips on the speakers
> 
> 
> 3. If I am using an optical or toslink connection will I be able to use all 7 speakers from a 5.1 source (xbox 360 and MacBook)?
> 
> 
> I believe so - I think the listening mode is Dolby EX
> 
> 
> 4. If my I have a HDMI source is putting out 1080i through the receivers HDMI will it passthrough or will it down convert to 720p, do I have a choice?
> 
> 
> 1080i in through HDMI will come out as 1080i. All other video in (eg component) passed out through the HDMI will be 720p (Xbox in my case)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any answers will help so thanks in advance! Looking forward to buying!
> 
> 
> Thanks



Thanks! Did the Vantage Point mounts work for all 7 of the speakers? When mounting the center channel do you just turn it sideways and use the same type of mount you would use for the other speakers?


Thanks for the help!


----------



## mflandry

I just set up this system and have a question regarding the Ipod dock. I have the receiver, DVD player, TV, and cable box connected via HDMI cables. The Ipod dock is connected via to the "Game" video in, and audio L and R ports. I can get the video from the Ipod to show up on the TV but I can't get any sound. ANy thoughts?


----------



## froggie5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NumberXII* /forum/post/12260807
> 
> 
> Thanks! Did the Vantage Point mounts work for all 7 of the speakers? When mounting the center channel do you just turn it sideways and use the same type of mount you would use for the other speakers?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!



I only put up five - but they worked for the front (and heavier) speakers, so they will work for all. You need to install all of the mounts vertically for strength, including the center channel (the speaker itself will be horizontal of course), but you won't see it behind the speaker anyway. All of them mount very easily via the screw hole in the middle of the back of the speaker - it feels very sturdy.


----------



## mflandry




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mflandry* /forum/post/12261159
> 
> 
> I just set up this system and have a question regarding the Ipod dock. I have the receiver, DVD player, TV, and cable box connected via HDMI cables. The Ipod dock is connected via to the "Game" video in, and audio L and R ports. I can get the video from the Ipod to show up on the TV but I can't get any sound. ANy thoughts?



Never mind. I figured it out!


----------



## KidPanama

This question is directed toward 5th Dan Master, or any other owner who has experience with the Onkyo SR605. I had had my Onkyo HT-SP908 for just over a week, and while I love it, I'm have a problem finding settings that sound just right. I have tinkered with the Audyssey auto calibration a couple of times, and while I think it works well, I can't get my movies to get the crisp, clean sound, without sounding too bassy, and almost distorted. At first, the subwoofer was too overpowering. However, even after I lowered the bass, I still couldn't find just the right setting that would give me that crisp dialogue, that filled all of the speakers with just the right amount of bass without sounding distorted. The movie that made me feel this way the most was Tokyo Drift viewed via my Xbox 360 HD DVD drive, and optical audio output. I changed the Intellivolume setting to 8, just as 5th Dan Master recommended, and that helped a bit, but I have a have a hard time figuring out with DB level each or all the speakers should be. The Audyssey calibration always puts the setting of each speaker at 0 or 1 DB. If anyone here wants to share some advice, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## hmm-121

I too have also just recently picked up the 908 package and finished the install up this past weekend. I've got a few questions for those out there that have more time spent with the 605 so far. Any help would be appreciated.


My setup:

HDMI Connections

PS3 >>>> 605 >>>> Samsung 5084

Cable Box >>>> 605 >>>> Samsung 5084


1.) What is the best setting to use during gaming with the PS3? If I allow the PS3 to automatically setup the audio control I can only get PCM multi channel as an option on the 605. If I go in and manually turn off some of the selections then I can get additional settings on the 605.

2.) What is the best setting to use during BD playback through the PS3? Same as gaming? What is the highest level audio I should be able to output at? HD?

3.) Final question has to do with the rear surround sound speakers. They seem to be outputting at a much lower volume than the front left and right speakers. Is this normal? What should I expect to hear from the back surround speakers? I am not for sure as this is my first surround sound system.


All in all I love the system I'm just trying to find a few tweaks in the settings.


----------



## steelerfan33

I would appreciate it if someone can post their db levels for each speaker. I trust you guys more then my own ears. Right now I am mostly using dolby digital for my ps3 and t.v, until I buy a blu-ray which has true hd.


Thanks


----------



## squall4008

i work at circuit city am i am considering buying this but we don't sell it yet. The 904 is $900 i believe and i would expect the 908 to be much more, i havent used my discount so dont know how much i would get off, but with amazon selling it at $740 with free speaker stands it sounds like a good deal


if you work at CC do you think i would get a good enough discount to be worth the wait and the loss of the speaker stands(not that big of a deal i really plan on wall mounting eventually)?


thanks for any advice


edit:

nvm about the 904 price i think we have it marked wrong in the store ill check tomorrow when i go to work


and i guess i missed my chance at amazon its back up to $814


----------



## bandit390

Since I don't care for another dvd player or ipod dock. Can I just buy the Onkyo TX-SR605 and then buy the speakers separate? Or am I missing something else?


Also, where can I just buy the speakers?


----------



## KingDarian

I've been looking into this system package for a while, even comparing the separate components. The only place I have seen the speaker system(SKS-HT750) sold separately is through Onkyo directly at shoponkyo.com. It's listed at their MSRP of $399.99.


----------



## shogun042

order it from amazon for like $329 (that's what i did).


----------



## froggie5

I have a question re: listening modes. I understand that the listening mode options are defined by the input signal, but I can't seem to get some that I should have access to.


For example, I played the Two Towers dvd, which has the DTS-ES logo on the disc (as well as DolbyD), but the input reads as Dolby D EX, so no DTS options are available. (I only have 5 speakers, but if DD EX shows up, so should DTS ES).


I can get DTS Neo modes when I put in a DolbyD 2.0 disc (example: original Star Wars trilogy).


The settings on the DVD are all correct (digital audio on, HDMI auto).


Any ideas? Thanks.


EDIT: Another question regarding the listening mode charts - on the Dolby and DTS charts in the manual it shows: "*/2 " and "except */2" under multichannel - what do these refer to? Thanks!


----------



## bandit390




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogun042* /forum/post/12285416
> 
> 
> order it from amazon for like $329 (that's what i did).



But add that with the receiver cost and you are already real close to the 908 package. Should I look into buying a different set of speakers/sub for cheaper?


----------



## shogun042

well i got a receiver for like, $50 after a crap load of gift cards.


----------



## Bengalfang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *squall4008* /forum/post/12275482
> 
> 
> i work at circuit city am i am considering buying this but we don't sell it yet. The 904 is $900 i believe and i would expect the 908 to be much more, i havent used my discount so dont know how much i would get off, but with amazon selling it at $740 with free speaker stands it sounds like a good deal
> 
> 
> if you work at CC do you think i would get a good enough discount to be worth the wait and the loss of the speaker stands(not that big of a deal i really plan on wall mounting eventually)?
> 
> 
> thanks for any advice
> 
> 
> edit:
> 
> nvm about the 904 price i think we have it marked wrong in the store ill check tomorrow when i go to work
> 
> 
> and i guess i missed my chance at amazon its back up to $814



I work at CC too and I got the 904. The best way to by these systems is through Vendor Accomodations for us. That place we do e-learnings, just go to HR/Benefits on the left and click vendor accomodations. The 904 was 535 and the 908 is 625 or so. Shipping is 25. Can't beat that!


----------



## natesht

Did anyone had success in controlling your IPOD thru the Onkyo remote controller, tried various things but doesnt seem to work for me, any suggestion by anyone???


----------



## sp0301

New to the forum and buying my first HTIB.


Where ever I have checked the prices have been in the mid 800s. Where have you all been seeing the mid 700 prices?


Can you please recommend some good sites.


----------



## froggie5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *natesht* /forum/post/12318446
> 
> 
> Did anyone had success in controlling your IPOD thru the Onkyo remote controller, tried various things but doesnt seem to work for me, any suggestion by anyone???



look here:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post12320533


----------



## leoscuro

Well I just ordered one form J&R...will soon share my experiences...


----------



## DaftUnionOnex

Does anyone know if those Onkyo AS-240B speaker stands work perfect with the speakers included with the HT-SP908? Second, do these mount on the stand with the threaded insert or how are they held in place? I want to buy these stands over the Sanus ones but if they don't work properly what's the point.


----------



## Valvedoctor

I, Just finishing setting my system, and it sounds and works great except for one problem. My system

Verison Fios with DVR

Sp908

Samsung HL-T5087S

My Hook Up

HDMI form from dvdr to imput 2 on receiver

HDMI from dvd to imput 1 on receiver

Hdmi form TV to imput 3.

The problem.

Everything comes across at 1080i until i go through the dvd. I have assigned all of the inputs as described in the manual but cannot seem to get past 480i with dvd. Don't get wrong the picture quality and sound are unbeliveable!!.

I have tried many times to upscale with the dvd setup menu and all i get is a loss of sound and a shaky video.

Can anyone help with this?

Thanks Vinny


----------



## BuzzA

Hi guys,


Thanks to all the great info I gained from this forum, I was ready to purchase both a HT-SP908 AND a separate TX-SR705S receiver (2 different rooms) from 6ave.com. Thank you all for making my choices much easier! But just to give a heads up, the 6% coupon AFL6 is no longer valid. I called twice and the first girl told me it had expired on Thanksgiving, then I called back and talked to a man after I saw online that it was supposedly valid until 12/31/07. He told me that it was not valid for either item because they were already discounted. ????


I've read that several people have received 6% coupons with their delivery and were able to retroactively use it with a phone call. Anyone had that happen recently? Any help would be appreciated. This is my husband's surprise Christmas present and I need that additional $$ off.










Thanks,


Buzz


....cross-posting to 705 thread


----------



## SlaughterX

Ok I am thinking about getting this set but I have a few questions I must clear up first.


First of all does this decode the HD audio formats through HDMI? What model reciever does it come with? Is the subwoofer powered? How do the speakers fare?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SlaughterX* /forum/post/12350558
> 
> 
> Ok I am thinking about getting this set but I have a few questions I must clear up first.
> 
> 
> First of all does this decode the HD audio formats through HDMI? What model reciever does it come with? Is the subwoofer powered? How do the speakers fare?



Have you read any of this thread? The first pages tell you all of this.


In short:


Receiver Onkyo TX-SR605

Yes it decodes audio formats thru HDMI

Yes its a powered subwoofer

Speaker sound is a matter of preference/opinion but the overwhelming majority of people think it sounds great.


Onkyo website link
http://onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=HT-S...ss=Systems&p=i


----------



## hardrock_121

one wuick question guys... i was reading on amazon that i can stream videos/ music from pc to tv using this system??? how can i do this... does the reciever have a ethernet port of some kind???


also whats the diff between 904 n 908 ( forgive me for the stupid question..as i m tired of researching for over a month now)


----------



## hardrock_121

this is the line i was talking about from amazon....

"The 7.1-channel A/V receiver and HD conversion DVD/CD/MP3 player combine to expertly handle DVDs, broadcasts, CDs, satellite radio as well as digital music and video files from your computer."


----------



## MayberryTide




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hardrock_121* /forum/post/12352678
> 
> 
> this is the line i was talking about from amazon....
> 
> "The 7.1-channel A/V receiver and HD conversion DVD/CD/MP3 player combine to expertly handle DVDs, broadcasts, CDs, satellite radio as well as digital music and video files from your computer."




I have this HTIB and have no idea what this is referencing. I would like to know though.I don't remember seeing anything like that in the instruction manual either.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hardrock_121* /forum/post/12352678
> 
> 
> this is the line i was talking about from amazon....
> 
> "The 7.1-channel A/V receiver and HD conversion DVD/CD/MP3 player combine to expertly handle DVDs, broadcasts, CDs, satellite radio as well as digital music and video files from your computer."



As long as your computer has a optical or coaxial out it can stream digital music to your receiver. Or even thru a simple headphone jack with analog red and white cables on the other end. Many laptops have video out so that wouldn't be a problem either.


They could also mean the DVD player can handle MP3/digital music and video files from your computer if you burn them to CD.


They could also mean digital music via the iPod dock, XM or Sirius connection.


----------



## pm5239

Hey all, HD surround n00b here.










I never owned a surround sound system in all my 35 years on this earth. I am just now finally getting an HDTV and want to have a nice surround system.


I'm basically going to be watching Comcast HD (NFL, NHL, Weeds, Dexter, Lost, etc.) plus HD DVD's (BluRay most likely).


I'm thinking about picking up this system and have 2 questions:


1. The 605 has all the juicy HD decoding goodness one could want, yes? I saw it has True HD and DTS-HD, and this is what I want in an HD receiver, yes?


2. The 605 doesn't have THX , is this a big deal? I mean - how many movies or how much HD programming uses THX, not much, a lot? Are there more movies/programming that use True HD and DTS HD and DD compared to THX?



I'm coming from having my dvd player routed into my offbrand 5 cd changer 2 speaker bookshelf unit so I'm kinda excited.


Thanks!


----------



## SlaughterX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/12350633
> 
> 
> Have you read any of this thread? The first pages tell you all of this.
> 
> 
> In short:
> 
> 
> Receiver Onkyo TX-SR605
> 
> Yes it decodes audio formats thru HDMI
> 
> Yes its a powered subwoofer
> 
> Speaker sound is a matter of preference/opinion but the overwhelming majority of people think it sounds great.
> 
> 
> Onkyo website link
> http://onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=HT-S...ss=Systems&p=i



Heh, I started reading it after I posted, but forgive me for being intimidated by long threads. Anyway I think I'll order this set before the end of the year.


----------



## hardrock_121




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/12354665
> 
> 
> As long as your computer has a optical or coaxial out it can stream digital music to your receiver. Or even thru a simple headphone jack with analog red and white cables on the other end. Many laptops have video out so that wouldn't be a problem either.
> 
> 
> They could also mean the DVD player can handle MP3/digital music and video files from your computer if you burn them to CD.
> 
> 
> They could also mean digital music via the iPod dock, XM or Sirius connection.



they could have meant a lot of things...but it did mention somewhere the word "streaming" and also....talking about sending vdo out from laptop to rcvr..i dont think thats even needed a mention....i can do that without a rcvr too....



anybody with the setup can throw some light on this..??


----------



## sp0301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BuzzA* /forum/post/12350076
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the great info I gained from this forum, I was ready to purchase both a HT-SP908 AND a separate TX-SR705S receiver (2 different rooms) from 6ave.com. Thank you all for making my choices much easier! But just to give a heads up, the 6% coupon AFL6 is no longer valid. I called twice and the first girl told me it had expired on Thanksgiving, then I called back and talked to a man after I saw online that it was supposedly valid until 12/31/07. He told me that it was not valid for either item because they were already discounted. ????
> 
> 
> I've read that several people have received 6% coupons with their delivery and were able to retroactively use it with a phone call. Anyone had that happen recently? Any help would be appreciated. This is my husband's surprise Christmas present and I need that additional $$ off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Buzz
> 
> 
> ....cross-posting to 705 thread



Call them - it worked for me just few days ago.


----------



## spiny1234




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaftUnionOnex* /forum/post/12336059
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if those Onkyo AS-240B speaker stands work perfect with the speakers included with the HT-SP908? Second, do these mount on the stand with the threaded insert or how are they held in place? I want to buy these stands over the Sanus ones but if they don't work properly what's the point.



Yes, they are a perfect match, like they were designed to work together










The speakers are mounted to the stands with a bracket using the center threaded screw hole. The bracket also has a little extension that goes into the bottom wall mounting hole in the speaker that adds a little more support. The mount then slides on to the stand via a channel at the top of the stands.


The nice thing about the mounting system is that the stand comes with a spacer that also slides on to the stand so that you can mount the speakers first and then the spacer or the spacer and then the speakers to give some flexibility on the speaker height.


Honestly, I wasn't expecting much (Amazon was giving them away...) but I think that the AS-240B stands work great with these speakers.


----------



## DaftUnionOnex

Ok thanks. I wish Amazon and the other sites would make this clear that these stands DO indeed work with these speakers even though the model numbers aren't included. On Amazon they pair up these stands with the HT-SP908, but I bet a lot of people end up trying a third party solution like Sanus because they think they are incompatible.


----------



## natesht

The speakers stands are really good even i got it mine free from my purchase from amazon, they are perfect fit to speakers and feels really sturdy!!!


----------



## Goldglv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sp0301* /forum/post/12356275
> 
> 
> Call them - it worked for me just few days ago.



Who did you call? A particular store? I called the 800# and they said it is a misprint all over the place that the 'AFL6' is good until 12/31. So they said they will not honor it anymore. I went into a store today in NJ and the sales guy told me they don't honor web coupon codes.


Thanks.


----------



## sp0301




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goldglv* /forum/post/12365116
> 
> 
> Who did you call? A particular store? I called the 800# and they said it is a misprint all over the place that the 'AFL6' is good until 12/31. So they said they will not honor it anymore. I went into a store today in NJ and the sales guy told me they don't honor web coupon codes.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Called 6ave - spoke to a guy called Peter or Jason (not sure) - had to negotiate with him for some time - but then he talked to his supervisor and got me the deal.


----------



## KingDarian

I'm a happy new owner of this great system from Onkyo, but I've run into a little trouble trying to get the iPod dock to work properly. I've followed the instructions in the 605 instruction manual, but it does not seem to function with any of those settings. The only thing that seems to work is plugging the dock into the TAPE input, setting the TAPE display to DOCK, and having the switch on the bottom of the dock set to TAPE. From what I understand, you should be able to connect the dock to the GAME input, set the switch on the bottom to HDD/DOCK and things should run like clockwork.


Has anyone else run into difficulty trying to get this to work. I just want some way to watch the videos on my iPod while still having full control with the remote control. Does anyone have any suggestions?


Edit: Nevermind. I dug through the instructions one more time and found out that I had to set up the remote to work with the dock. It works perfectly now.


----------



## Djoel

Just in case someone is looking for cheap stands here is a link http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=ENCST 


Djoel


----------



## kenneu

The cheap price guy is back up on Ebay. I'm just curious... How does he get these to sell so cheap? I'm assuming he can't be an authorized dealer which means DOA=Lost Money... Regardless, it's a smoking deal.


----------



## klonoax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kenneu* /forum/post/12390843
> 
> 
> The cheap price guy is back up on Ebay. I'm just curious... How does he get these to sell so cheap? I'm assuming he can't be an authorized dealer which means DOA=Lost Money... Regardless, it's a smoking deal.



Lets hope not because I just ordered it from this guy for a killer price.


----------



## NorthStarHawk

What qualifies as a killer price? I'm not sure I'm looking at the same deal you found - individual seller or store? Nothing comes up when I search htsp908.


----------



## kenneu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthStarHawk* /forum/post/12410098
> 
> 
> What qualifies as a killer price? I'm not sure I'm looking at the same deal you found - individual seller or store? Nothing comes up when I search htsp908.



I just checked an obviously he has sold them. He had eight units. I did a search for "HT-SP908" and got it to come up under completed listings but nothing is there.


I was going to order one as the 908 really seems to fit the bill for what I'm looking for and seems to be a great system but I am hesitant to buy it from someone who I don't know is an authorized dealer. I'm just going to wait until the price comes down and is more competitive and get one from an authorized dealer.


----------



## GJBenn85

WholesaleAV has them for $699 but I do not think they're an authorized dealer. By the time you add shipping, you can pay about $60 more and buy from Vanns or 6th Ave. and actually have a warranty.


I want this system for my bedroom but I cannot decide if I should order now or after Christmas.


----------



## kenneu

Amazon -- 764 shipped right now....


----------



## corduroyg

Hey all, Im thinking of getting this system. I just got a Panasonic HTIB that im gonna take back, I wish I discovered this forum before I bought it. THis system is definitely more than I need right now, but im sure its gonna sound incredible compared to my 7 year old Pioneer system. ANd if I ever want to upgrade this reciever will take care of it.


Just got a question about the HDMI connections, hdmi is completely new to me. Im gonna use the included dvd player, a hd dvr cable box, and I have an olevia 32 inch with 2 hdmi inputs. How many hdmi cables would I need? Exactly what connections would I be making from each component? I understand with this system the hdmi will take care of both video and audio, just not sure exactly how Id be connecting each part though. Any help would be appreciated, thanks! I dont have a ps3 or xbox360


----------



## BigBearAZ

Corduroyg, first question, does your hd dvr cable box have hdmi output?


I'm going to make the assumption that that it does for now..


Basically you'd need a total of 3 hdmi cables (1 of which is included with the sp908). You'd have 1 cable from the included dvd player to 1 input on the receiver, 1 cable from the hd dvr cable box to the 2nd input on the reciever. You'd finish it with 1 hdmi cable going from the receiver (output) to the TV.

That should be it!


Now if your hd dvr cable box only has Component out, then you'd only need 2 hdmi cables.


----------



## corduroyg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigBearAZ* /forum/post/12442474
> 
> 
> Corduroyg, first question, does your hd dvr cable box have hdmi output?
> 
> 
> I'm going to make the assumption that that it does for now..
> 
> 
> Basically you'd need a total of 3 hdmi cables (1 of which is included with the sp908). You'd have 1 cable from the included dvd player to 1 input on the receiver, 1 cable from the hd dvr cable box to the 2nd input on the reciever. You'd finish it with 1 hdmi cable going from the receiver (output) to the TV.
> 
> That should be it!
> 
> 
> Now if your hd dvr cable box only has Component out, then you'd only need 2 hdmi cables.





Thanks alot! 3 cables takes care of it all, sweet


Would I hook up a vcr directly to the reciever?


----------



## BigBearAZ

yep! I haven't tried it myself, but it should be that easy! obviously you'd be using some component cables and not hdmi.


----------



## natesht




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *froggie5* /forum/post/12322175
> 
> 
> look here:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post12320533



Thanks, did some quick re cabling and set the right code worked good!!!!


----------



## froggie5

I would be very interested to know the crossover frequency settings of other Sp908 owners. Audyssey set mine at 100hz for the front and 120 for the center and surrounds. I have a fairly small room and the sub is just a few feet from the listening position.


I poked around a good bit online and decided to set mine at 80hz. I can't honestly say that I can hear a big difference, but I really dislike it when you can localize the bass, esp when listening to music, and by most accounts setting the crossover at 80hz will prevent this.


Anyway, what settings do others use?


----------



## zoner89131

I purchased the SP 908 for my living room. The ceiling goes from about 20 feet down to 15 feet, is about 30 feet long and 30 feet wide. This is my first home theater system. Where should I place the speakers? Thanks.


----------



## klonoax




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zoner89131* /forum/post/12457882
> 
> 
> I purchased the SP 908 for my living room. The ceiling goes from about 20 feet down to 15 feet, is about 30 feet long and 30 feet wide. This is my first home theater system. Where should I place the speakers? Thanks.



Im wondering the samething, anybody have pics of their setup?


----------



## Goldglv

I was just wondering how many of you guys bought new speaker wire for your SP-908. Or did most of you use what came with the system?


I'm looking to run my wire in the wall, each speaker will be no longer than 35ft away from the receiver. So what guage wire would your guys recommend? From what I've read on here, 14ga looks like the choice but would that be too thick for these speakers?


Also, on monoprice.com, they have 2 different grades, 'CL2 Rated 2 and 'CL2 Rated 4', what's the difference and what do you guys recommend?


Thanks for your input.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goldglv* /forum/post/12467683
> 
> 
> I was just wondering how many of you guys bought new speaker wire for your SP-908. Or did most of you use what came with the system?
> 
> 
> I'm looking to run my wire in the wall, each speaker will be no longer than 35ft away from the receiver. So what guage wire would your guys recommend? From what I've read on here, 14ga looks like the choice but would that be too thick for these speakers?
> 
> 
> Also, on monoprice.com, they have 2 different grades, 'CL2 Rated 2 and 'CL2 Rated 4', what's the difference and what do you guys recommend?
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input.



Definitely get new wire. The wire that comes with the system is to thin especially for runs of that length plus it's not rated for in wall use. If you're going to the trouble of running it in wall do it right the first time, then you can forget about it rather than having to rewire everything later, which you would with the included wire.


14ga is fine for those runs and no it's not to thick for those speakers. Get the CL2 Rated 2, the Rated 2 means it has 2 leads, one for + one for -. The Rated 4 means has 4 leads per run, you only need 2


----------



## Goldglv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/12467904
> 
> 
> Definitely get new wire. The wire that comes with the system is to thin especially for runs of that length plus it's not rated for in wall use. If you're going to the trouble of running it in wall do it right the first time, then you can forget about it rather than having to rewire everything later, which you would with the included wire.
> 
> 
> 14ga is fine for those runs and no it's not to thick for those speakers. Get the CL2 Rated 2, the Rated 2 means it has 2 leads, one for + one for -. The Rated 4 means has 4 leads per run, you only need 2



Thanks a lot for your reply Jakeman, this helps out a lot. Like you said, saves me a lot of work so I don't have to rewire it again later. Thanks again!


----------



## NefariousOne

Im really looking forward to more reviews on this item. I had been following the Samsung HT-AS720 thread, and was ready to pick that up. Sold my old POS HTIB system and was just about out the door, untill I happened to find this one.


Im currently stuck with TV speakers guys/gals, so Im hurting for a new system










WholesaleAV currently seems to have the best price to your door. Would just like to read more owner reviews before I pony up


----------



## froggie5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klonoax* /forum/post/12465526
> 
> 
> Im wondering the samething, anybody have pics of their setup?



Here you go - a modest set up for a modest home. I did an inwall installation with 5 speakers. Bluejeans 12awg CL2 speaker wires, monoprice 35 foot hdmi (with port savers) and 35 foot subwoofer cable. Everything runs through the attic except the cable tv and ethernet port (for the Xbox).


The AVR and other components:
 


Front view (with Olevia 232T):
 


Rear view:
 


As you can tell by the position of the sofa in the last two images, it is a rather small room. The front wall is 12' long and 8' away from the listening position. Since I am facing away from the equipment, I bounce the remote signals off the ceiling


----------



## NefariousOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NefariousOne* /forum/post/12468874
> 
> 
> Im really looking forward to more reviews on this item. I had been following the Samsung HT-AS720 thread, and was ready to pick that up. Sold my old POS HTIB system and was just about out the door, untill I happened to find this one.
> 
> 
> Im currently stuck with TV speakers guys/gals, so Im hurting for a new system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WholesaleAV currently seems to have the best price to your door. Would just like to read more owner reviews before I pony up



Bumb back to the front page for more reviews.









This thread has grown quiet. Im guessing that its because you LOVE this system so much that you can not put it into words HAHA.

Price on this system seems to be holding steady -thats good. Wonder if they will dip just a little bit more for the holidays


----------



## c_rex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hardrock_121* /forum/post/12352678
> 
> 
> this is the line i was talking about from amazon....
> 
> "The 7.1-channel A/V receiver and HD conversion DVD/CD/MP3 player combine to expertly handle DVDs, broadcasts, CDs, satellite radio as well as digital music and video files from your computer."



A bit old now but I just read a review of this setup where the author mentioned that the included DVD player can display DivX files. So files that you convert to .AVI and burn to DVD should display. According to that review anyhow. Maybe someone has FHE by now.


----------



## guaps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c_rex* /forum/post/12541207
> 
> 
> A bit old now but I just read a review of this setup where the author mentioned that the included DVD player can display DivX files. So files that you convert to .AVI and burn to DVD should display. According to that review anyhow. Maybe someone has FHE by now.



I'll be setting mine up this weekend. The box is sitting in my living room right now and it has the Dixv logo on the box as well as the Dvd player. I'll try a Divx file when I get it up and working and let you know...


----------



## revert82

My living room came pre-wired for a 5.1 package, but I would like to purchase the Onkyo 908... can the Onkyo 908 also be used as a 5.1 system by simply removing 2 speakers? Is there any down side to this?


Thanks!


----------



## revert82

Sorry, one more question... do you have any recommendations for speaker wall mounts for the 908? Places to buy?


Thanks again!


----------



## guaps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revert82* /forum/post/12545841
> 
> 
> My living room came pre-wired for a 5.1 package, but I would like to purchase the Onkyo 908... can the Onkyo 908 also be used as a 5.1 system by simply removing 2 speakers? Is there any down side to this?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, you can remove the rear surround speakers in a 7.1 system. You're then left with the surround speakers, the front speakers, the center and the sub. Disadvantage - only the obvious lack of two speakers. It will sound like any other 5.1 system though.


----------



## natesht

A query, lets say if i want to play any of my old movies stored in my PC in this speaker system is there some way that i can connect a USB drive on to this receiver thru some external component attachments as writting these movies in a CD and playing in the player is not working fine? before i used to connect my laptop to the TV directly, any suggestions will be helpful


----------



## natesht

Also how good is the Onkyo Wireless Music Streaming System USB for playing the movies directly from the PC to the receiver, has anyone tried this product??


----------



## shogun042

so how far away should these speakers be from my Kuro? the center channel and front right/left will be about 6 inches or so from the TV. is that enough?


----------



## afrogt

Far enough for what?


Plasma TV's aren't affected by speakers being too close and distorting the image.


----------



## guaps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogun042* /forum/post/12557648
> 
> 
> so how far away should these speakers be from my Kuro? the center channel and front right/left will be about 6 inches or so from the TV. is that enough?



There's an article on the home page of the forum today that says front speaker should be approx 8-10 feet apart - But you work with what you've got. As afrogt said, they won't interfere with your plasma, so that's not a concern.


----------



## baobab77

I've been lurking and reading the site for a while now. I'd bought a 605 and an 540 surround system (together they were $689). I found an open box clearance sp908 package at the place in Montana for $692...needless to say I canceled my other orders and snatched this up. I figure the DVD player and iPod dock are worth the extra $3. The only thing I'm wondering about is if the 750 series speakers are really "better" than the 540. Now I just have to locate some decent cheap speaker wire and read up on all those speaker stand links that are throughout this thread.


Thanks for the great info guys!


----------



## awan831

I've read several comments regarding the size of the 908 package.


I'm planning on picking this up myself. Can someone give me some dimensions of the box? Does the receiver and speakers come in separate packages?


I have a Honda Accord. Would I have any problems putting it in the trunk of my car?


Thanks!


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awan831* /forum/post/12573012
> 
> 
> I have a Honda Accord. Would I have any problems putting it in the trunk of my car?
> 
> 
> Thanks!



It will not fit 20"x22"x44". The only item in a box was the dvd, everything else is in styrofoam units, one for the sub, one for a couple speakers, another for 5 speakers and yet another for the avr. All of the units have two halves and are taped securely together, and once pulled from the big cardboard box, *might* fit in the trunk. one, or two parts might need a back seat. I just recieved ours, read a following post, and measured the box, and just unpacked friday.


----------



## mtntech

After lurking and reading much I picked up the 908 package as I did not want to commit the the huge Denon AVR-3808CI and budget in a wonderful speaker set (read: the whip does not like big speakers all over the place).


Cleaning out the av cabinet, running the wires, and setting up the Harmony remote was time consuming (compounded by an unknown to me power outage after I had everything working friday night. This event caused a 3 hour search of settings to get the hdmi working again on Saturday afternoon(press red reset button by access card of our direct tv hr20).


To my 50 year old ears this thing is great! I want to tweek the volumes of the surrounds a little from what the Audyssey set, but not much. It's a great program that got it close to perfect for our wide and narrow viewing area.


I was so concerned about the heat issue some wrote about, yet it does not run much hotter than the 15 year old sony it replaces.


I set up parallel activities on my Harmony 880 one to watch TV w/ the avr in standby, and another watch pvr w/ the avr on. This solely for times when we want to "just watch tv" from our HR20 Sat box. It does require a separate run of composite av cables and analog audio cables between the HR20 and our sony lcd (HR20->605->Sony is all HDMI). The above was assisted by responses to my first two posts on this forum this morning.


Only problem left to sort out is having to change the display format 4:3 on "old" tv stations when switching between the parallel activities.


I'm glad I came here before listening to the sales staff of the nearby electronic stores whom know little of the products they sell. FWIW, I got ours thru amazon, sold by them, for a great price delivered in the low 700's. Check their site repeatedly before buying. I have no idea why it fluctuates so much, sometimes daily. It's worth the time to check!


Now it's time to kick back and enjoy.


----------



## BigBearAZ

I have an 02 civic sedan and it's a no go in the trunk, but it will fit very snuggly in the back seat with the front seats up a little. It's a pain to get in and out but it will work.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *awan831* /forum/post/12573012
> 
> 
> I've read several comments regarding the size of the 908 package.
> 
> 
> I'm planning on picking this up myself. Can someone give me some dimensions of the box? Does the receiver and speakers come in separate packages?
> 
> 
> I have a Honda Accord. Would I have any problems putting it in the trunk of my car?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## pAndAJedi

908 owners- quick question about the speakers. I just bought the Samsung as720 and I am some what happy. My big problem is that the highs are killing me. I don't know how to describe the sound, but it is with some high frequencies the treble makes my ears hurt. It is almost like rice crispies with some sound effects and dialog. I think it is the speakers from the HTIB. I am thinking about upgrading to the 908, but it is a big jump in price, payed 500 for the 720. How is the speaker quality with the 908?


Samsung users- any issues with Anynet and the 905?


Thanks,


----------



## BigBearAZ

I'm really happy with the sound of the 908. Once it's calibrated IMO the system is very well balanced.


Have you played around with the settings on the as720? Does it have an auto-calibration option? Not to discourage you from upgrading to the 908 at all but since you already have your as720 set-up, I'd try tweaking the settings.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pAndAJedi* /forum/post/12579512
> 
> 
> 908 owners- quick question about the speakers. I just bought the Samsung as720 and I am some what happy. My big problem is that the highs are killing me. I don't know how to describe the sound, but it is with some high frequencies the treble makes my ears hurt. It is almost like rice crispies with some sound effects and dialog. I think it is the speakers from the HTIB. I am thinking about upgrading to the 908, but it is a big jump in price, payed 500 for the 720. How is the speaker quality with the 908?
> 
> 
> Samsung users- any issues with Anynet and the 905?
> 
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## pAndAJedi

I've done just about everything. It is almost like the speakers are clipping at times, I've heard some distortion over the center speaker. I might try a better gauge speaker wire, but I think that it is just the quality of the tweeters.


----------



## pAndAJedi

Well, I did it. I broke down and ordered the 908 from Vann's. 699 shipped!!! I could not take those Samsung speakers and I don't want to replace them because new speakers at 8ohms would only get 50 watts from the as720. I can't wait for it to get here! I will repost with a comparison when it gets hooked up.


----------



## BigBearAZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pAndAJedi* /forum/post/12581351
> 
> 
> Well, I did it. I broke down and ordered the 908 from Vann's. 699 shipped!!! I could not take those Samsung speakers and I don't want to replace them because new speakers at 8ohms would only get 50 watts from the as720. I can't wait for it to get here! I will repost with a comparison when it gets hooked up.



haha well that didn't take long. Congrats on the purchase; and you got a great deal to boot! I'm sure you're gonna love the 908.


----------



## lexi73

So after reading the 11 pages of this thread, I think I sold on the 908. My old system is a college setup with pieced together items and some big tower speakers. I'm ready for a smaller better sounding setup, not to mention my sub of 10 years blew the other day and rather than spending money on a new one why not just get a new system. Anyways I have a few questions:


Does the receiver need to be on for the sound to come through the TV? Reason being sometimes I want to just turn on the TV to watch some TV without the sound through the receiver. Is this possible?


All the source switching will be handled by the receiver, correct?

If yes, receiver needs to be on in order for the TV to display a picture and play sound correctly, answering my own question above.


So basically you just set the TV on the one HDMI input and switch the sources via the receiver? If the receiver is off will the signal pass through?


Basically I want to have the option to switch the source and watch tv without the need to turn on the receiver.


My plans are to hook up my HTPC via HDMI and my set top box via HDMI also. Then send the signal out via HDMI.


Sorry for the dumb questions but I just need to know these things before making the dive. Thanks for the help on my learning experience.


BTW Happy Holidays all!


----------



## lexi73

BTW the price on amzon seems like too good to pass on now...down to 699 + free ship! got some amaon GC too so i think this looks like a killer deal! especially on the deals you all are reporting. vendor is vanns


----------



## shogun042

god it's a pain in the ass to hook these speakers up to a receiver. i got the speakers separately, and opted for a Pioneer receiver. i finally (i think) hooked up all the gauge wires to the back of the receiver, i've yet to hook it up. i still have to mount 5 of these speakers on the wall, then i'm using the set up mic to get these speakers all nice and calibrated.


----------



## genx

Hi Guys,


I have been having a horrible time setting this thing up, am a bit of a newbie, so maybe someone can help me out.


Here is the deal, orginal was going to use 14 guage in wall installation, got the setup done and could not connect the speaker wire through the hole on the dials at the back of the reciever.


So than I decide to use the factory speakers. Got everything setup and ram the self setup thing (audiquvue) says that there is to much noise however it is deadly quiet in my house or that it can detect the speaker. I went into the calabriation in speaker set up and when I choose each speaker it worked fine, it made a noise. When I view tv, only centre speaker works.


So I have no clue what I am doing wrong?


Any help would be appericiated.




GenX


----------



## shogun042

^ i may be in the same boat as you. i used the included wires, it's really a ***** to connect these speakers to the back of the dials. i've finally finished that, now i have to mount them and i hope that the speakers will be calibrated and work.


----------



## lexi73

so any anwsers to my questions please!! pretty please....


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexi73* /forum/post/12584345
> 
> 
> So after reading the 11 pages of this thread, I think I sold on the 908.



Reciever has to be on for sound to come out of tv. No pass-through. What is your source? I have directv and used hdmi to the 908's 605 reciever and hdmi to the tv. Then, I did a component run from the directv box to the tv and red/white audio run. Now the tv speakers work when watching without the 605 on.

Unless you want to up your budget quite a bit, this is a great htib.


----------



## bugmenot55

$699 w/ free shipping on Amazon today


will be here thursday or friday!


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogun042* /forum/post/12584974
> 
> 
> ^ it's really a ***** to connect these speakers to the back of the dials.



back out the thumb screws on the back of the reciever all the way and tightly twist the wires to be inserted prior to inserting, then tighten. On the back of the speakers, twist wires tightly, and when pressing the thumb levers, press them all the way down before inserting, they sort of stop mid way, then continue opening up to allow easy insertion.


----------



## mtntech

I have continued tweeking the system and finished hooking up all the components and want to report/and ask.

With the DVD included with this system if you use hdmi, you HAVE to run a component audio cable to get advantage of the 5.1 > 7.1 up conversion of DD. See top left of page 61 of the 605 reciever manual.

From a thread in the reciever section of this forum, the Audyssey mic should be set up on a camera tripod. The sub adjustment knob should be set at about 1/3 up from minimum prior to running the program. I did this and everything sounds better yet to my ear and resulted in good level #'s (0 to + 2) for all speakers and 0 for the sub. Yeah!

Now my question, when I reached behind the sub to check the knob setting, my sub, with all components of my system in the "off" or "standby" mode (sub and reciever), emits a slight hum. Is this normal?


----------



## shogun042

ah everything is finally hooked up and good to go.


----------



## Pigskincoach

Please forgive me i am a newbie to this. The HDMI in the 800 handles only the video. Does the HDMI in the 908 handle Audio & Video or is it the same as the SP800? Reason i ask because if it does i would want the 908. If not i may just go with the 800 and add my own BR DVD Thanks for the answer Guys


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pigskincoach* /forum/post/12604386
> 
> 
> Please forgive me i am a newbie to this. The HDMI in the 800 handles only the video. Does the HDMI in the 908 handle Audio & Video or is it the same as the SP800? Reason i ask because if it does i would want the 908. If not i may just go with the 800 and add my own BR DVD Thanks for the answer Guys



Yes the receiver in the 908 package will handle audio via HDMI unlike the receiver in the 800 package.


The 908 includes the Onkyo 605 receiver which is also available for purchase seperately if you want to check it out.


----------



## Pigskincoach

I have one other question....what is the best way to wall mount the speakers in the 908? I would like to mount all the speakers with the exception of course being the sub. Thanks for the answer on the Receiver Hope everyone has a Happy New Year Be Safe


----------



## fireballz

sorry dumb question maybe, but does HDMI on the receiver process 5.1 or 7.1 signals? Or just standard 2 channel audio...


thanks


----------



## mtntech

Depends on your room set-up, dry wall expansion shields with #6 sheet metal screws that fit into the keyhole slots in the back of the speakers, or if you need to angle the speakers, adjustible speaker brackets from any electronics, home improvemnet or even wallyworld.


----------



## fsck

I was wondering, since I plan on going blue-ray and won't need the DVD STB included with the HT-SP908, wouldn't it be cheaper if I just got the TX-SR605 receiver and speakers included with the SP908 separately?


----------



## NefariousOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fsck* /forum/post/12619444
> 
> 
> I was wondering, since I plan on going blue-ray and won't need the DVD STB included with the HT-SP908, wouldn't it be cheaper if I just got the TX-SR605 receiver and speakers included with the SP908 separately?



If your going to go that route, you might as well upgrade your choice of speakers.


----------



## rdbauer111

I just ordered the 908 from 6th Ave. which is now $698 with an additional 5% off with the new code AFL5 good through 12/31/07. Total cost $663.10


----------



## rdbauer111

There is a posting at Onkyo about an upgraded firmware for the TX-SR605. has anyone upgraded theirs???


----------



## corduroyg

How do I hook a regular old vcr up to this bad boy?? Right now I have the tv connected to hdmi out, dvd to hdmi in, and cd player to coaxial input. Eventually ill have a cable box connected to the other hdmi input.


I tried hooking the vcr to the reciever with the component cables but didnt get any sound or video. Now I just have the vcr hooked up directly to the tv. What am I doing wrong?? Thanks


----------



## c_rex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdbauer111* /forum/post/12626093
> 
> 
> There is a posting at Onkyo about an upgraded firmware for the TX-SR605. has anyone upgraded theirs???



Got a link for this? tia


----------



## dr1v3n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdbauer111* /forum/post/12626053
> 
> 
> I just ordered the 908 from 6th Ave. which is now $698 with an additional 5% off with the new code AFL5 good through 12/31/07. Total cost $663.10



I also just ordered the same unit from 6ave, I hope they're a good retailer. Their reviews seem okay. There were some dissatisfied people, I figure I will give it a shot! The price is too good to pass up!


----------



## rdbauer111

To new will not let me port url

but it is at the Onkyo US web site under support and then software


It is in the middle of the page


----------



## mtamble1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdbauer111* /forum/post/12626053
> 
> 
> I just ordered the 908 from 6th Ave. which is now $698 with an additional 5% off with the new code AFL5 good through 12/31/07. Total cost $663.10



I bought this system a few days ago for $698. Can i still use this coupon with 6ave, or not? If so, how do I go about doing that?


~Mat


----------



## mtamble1

I called customer service for 6ave about the coupon. However, they told me that they can't do anything to my current order. I would have to cancel the order and then reorder a new system for the coupon to take effect. This seems slightly opposite to what "price protection" should be. If I buy a product from them, and then 3 days later they have a coupon for that same product, shouldn't I be able to apply that coupon for my purchase? If not, then why do they even offer "price protection?" It seems like it shouldn't be that big of a deal for the customer service rep to just take %5 off my order and call it a day.


What should I do? Is there anything that can be done?



Thanks,


~Mat


----------



## ChosenGSR

Well, after months of following this thread and waiting on my new apartment I finally jumped on this deal from 6ave. I have no clue how I'm going to mount all them speakers


----------



## JoeSony

Please excuse this audio newbie question. On the 908 how many speakers should be facing forward or can be facing forward? I have wiring for only two rear speakers.


----------



## mtntech

This may help Dolby Speaker Diagram 

fwiw, my listening area does not allow the two rears to be behind the sitting area, so they are slightly behind, yet still left and right of the seating, then the 2 surrounds split the difference (in arc degrees) to the main left and right speaker locations.


----------



## ChosenGSR

Can anyone recommend wall brackets for these? I'm thinking the rears should be mounted using brackets. Otherwise I'd have to put a shelf up or something. Do all wall mounts require drilling into the speaker?


----------



## Kilim

Can any1 here give me the Pros/Cons of the Onkyo HT-SP908 vs the Onkyo HT-SR800?


Debating on getting a new sound system for my self and need help deciding.


This is my current setup:

Samsung LN-T4069F HDTV

SA 8300HD HD-DVR Cablebox

Toshiba A30 HD-DVD Player

PS3 40gb

Wii

Logitech Z-5500 5.1 Speaker System

IMPACT ACOUSTICS™ 3-PLAY™ HIGH PERFORMANCE COMPONENT VIDEO/DIGITAL AUDIO SELECTOR (To connect System Audio to the Z-5500)

Desktop PC Connected via DVI-HDMI Cables

Logitech Harmony 880 Universal remote
Also, is the Onkyo SKS-HT540 better speakers than the ones that comes with the Onkyo HT-SP908?


----------



## NorthStarHawk

While we're talking speaker setup, I've got a few questions. My 908 won't get here for another week or two - patience pays when a friend with a trucking company can cut down your shipping. Anyways, my basement home theatre room isn't the perfect setup for speakers. TV on West wall and 70's style padded leather bar on the North wall, with a finished 8 foot ceiling and some cedar shake shingles adding a decorative trim above the bar and across the top of the South wall. Nice. The three speakers across the front of the room aren't the problem, and the side surround on the South wall wouldn't be an issue either. However, with the bar where it is, the room is unbalanced. How much of a difference would it make if I mount the side surrounds on the ceiling/on the cedar shakes? I'm thinking the best bet for the rear speakers is just to run the speaker wire around the South wall and stick them up on speaker stands behind the couch, although they may work hanging from the ceiling as well. And no, the bar won't be coming out - it would disrupt that special 70's feeling. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## cassnlogan

I just ordered the 908 from 6ave.com and was able to still use the coupon code. Price out the door delivered was $663.10. I think that is a steal and I haven't even heard the system yet!! But considering that the cheapest I've been able to find the 605 receiver is around $435, I'll take deals like this all day.


----------



## BigBearAZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cassnlogan* /forum/post/12652306
> 
> 
> I just ordered the 908 from 6ave.com and was able to still use the coupon code. Price out the door delivered was $663.10. I think that is a steal and I haven't even heard the system yet!! But considering that the cheapest I've been able to find the 605 receiver is around $435, I'll take deals like this all day.




awesome deal! I got mine from ****** a few months ago for about $10 more, never thought I'd see that price point again. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## xristrettox

seriously!


I have been coveting this system for a while now and it is quite a deal. if you bought the receiver alone and added on the ipod dock and dvd player you'd be up close to 663 anyway... not including the speakers.


which leads me to ask: How good is the included 7.1 speaker system anyway?


----------



## Kilim

I just read a review by someone saying this:


> Quote:
> It's not enough to have HDMI connection in order to get Dolby Digital 5.1 sound from DVD player. Receiver requires to have Coaxial or Optical connection set, otherwise it plays only PLII 2.1.



Is this true?

If so, whats the point of getting the HT-SP908 vs the HT-SR800?


----------



## c_rex




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChosenGSR* /forum/post/12634787
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend wall brackets for these? I'm thinking the rears should be mounted using brackets. Otherwise I'd have to put a shelf up or something. Do all wall mounts require drilling into the speaker?



The packaged satellites each have a threaded screw point in the center as well as two 'keyhole' mount points. The housing is plastic- you will not want to drill them.


----------



## ChosenGSR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *c_rex* /forum/post/12659149
> 
> 
> The packaged satellites each have a threaded screw point in the center as well as two 'keyhole' mount points. The housing is plastic- you will not want to drill them.



I wonder if anyone aware of any brackets that work well with those screws. I guess they could be mounted using the keyhole, but then you can't tilt them down; not sure how important that is.


----------



## ckhirnigs113

Did the 6ave price just jump up, or is their some special code necessary to get the $698 price?


----------



## rdbauer111

6th Ave price went up this morning some time to $766. I ordered the SANUS HTB3 tear drop speaker stands for $32.99 a pair. I got 6 of them for under $100 dollars with free shipping from Amazon.com I will let you all know how they workout once I get them and 908 hopefully by Friday


----------



## rdbauer111

I order the 908 from 6th Ave over the weekend. I have read the CNET review of the TX-SR605 and the say it will downscales 1080i to 720p. I have a TivoHD and it outputs at 1080i. Does anyone have any expertise with this?


----------



## afrogt

It downscales 1080i component video to 720p before passing out to HDMI. Are you using component video on your Tivo HD?


If you're using HDMI on your Tivo box it outputs it at the original resolution.


----------



## ChosenGSR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdbauer111* /forum/post/12661951
> 
> 
> 6th Ave price went up this morning some time to $766. I ordered the SANUS HTB3 tear drop speaker stands for $32.99 a pair. I got 6 of them for under $100 dollars with free shipping from Amazon.com I will let you all know how they workout once I get them and 908 hopefully by Friday



Sounds like a great deal. Definitely let us know how they fit.


----------



## southwick

Wish they had this package w/out the DVD player.


Not really sure why the decide to start throwing them in with this set, when so many of their previous ones have excluded the DVD player.


Probably a good thing I didn't see the $635 deal on it though, or I would have spent all the money I don't have.


----------



## NefariousOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *southwick* /forum/post/12668526
> 
> 
> Wish they had this package w/out the DVD player.
> 
> 
> Not really sure why the decide to start throwing them in with this set, when so many of their previous ones have excluded the DVD player.
> 
> 
> Probably a good thing I didn't see the $635 deal on it though, or I would have spent all the money I don't have.



I had seen the 698 price and still did not pick it up ... Had no idea about the coupon code - that would have pushed me over the edge...


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *southwick* /forum/post/12668526
> 
> 
> Wish they had this package w/out the DVD player.
> 
> 
> Not really sure why the decide to start throwing them in with this set, when so many of their previous ones have excluded the DVD player.
> 
> 
> Probably a good thing I didn't see the $635 deal on it though, or I would have spent all the money I don't have.



You can always sell the DVD player. It won't be that difficult.


Another option would be to buy separates.


----------



## Blacky McGutter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *southwick* /forum/post/12668526
> 
> 
> Wish they had this package w/out the DVD player.
> 
> 
> Not really sure why the decide to start throwing them in with this set, when so many of their previous ones have excluded the DVD player.
> 
> 
> Probably a good thing I didn't see the $635 deal on it though, or I would have spent all the money I don't have.




The fact that it came with an upconvert DVD player was the reason I shelled out the extra cash for the SP908 rather than the SR800. My DVD player is about 3-4 years old....


----------



## mtntech

I'm ready to upgrade the dvd player that came with this set to either hd or bd or ps3.


Also to take full advantage of the decoding the 605 performs which hd dvd and bd players should I be looking for?


Benso37 I cannot find any follow-up post verifying your set up of the ps3/605to get all the speakers working, please update, or explain again.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by benso37
> 
> Well, let's calm ourselves down. I asked if you have the movie because I wanted someone with the same exact setup and media to give this a try and let me know if they get the same results. What if you used a different media and it didn't produce the results I got?
> 
> 
> I have the PS3 and the 908 package. I went to my PS3 audio setup and changed the settings from automatic to manual, this then automatically selected 2 audio types (2.1 xxx and 7.1 xxx or something similar) can't remember the 2 selections of hand. Then I went to the BD setup and change HDMI to bitstream.
> 
> 
> I went into the movie's (Cars) audio setup and changed the track from 5.1 DD to 5.1 uncompressed. After starting the movie, I realized that the "PCM Multi Channel) text on the front of my receiver changed to something surround. From this point on, I was able to use the surround button on my 605 remote to change the audio types (neo, surround all channel, etc).
> 
> 
> All 8 speakers got sound, not just sound, great sound and to top it all off, hitting the display button on my PS3 remote showed that I was getting Linear PCM 5.1 @ 6.9mbps.
> 
> 
> I was under the impression this wasn't possible so someone try this at home and give feedback or someone explain to me how I'm getting 7.1 from a 5.1 source.


----------



## berto01

man i guess i need to keep checking this for pricing.. 2nd deal ive missed out on


----------



## NefariousOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *berto01* /forum/post/12676133
> 
> 
> man i guess i need to keep checking this for pricing.. 2nd deal ive missed out on



The price fluctuates throughout the day...I check often when im sitting here at work doing nothing. Had I known about that damn coupon code - ontop of the lowest price I had ever seen on the unit - I would have stopped waiting


----------



## FCT4NYI

I ordered the 908 On the 2nd and it is on a DHL truck to be delivered TODAY!! I did exhaustive research on HT systems and this one seems to be an absolute gem with everything anyone could want in a home theater. People who have them LOVE them, the reviews are stellar and for the money and what you get its an un beatable deal. I ordered through Amazon because I have to pay tax through 6th Ave being a NY resident. The extra couple of bucks was offset by opening a charge account with AMazon and savign an extra 30 bucks - total price - $715 I am PUMPED to set this baby up tonight and pop in Saving Private Ryan and the Matrix to see what this puppy can really do. YEAH !!! I have Blu Ray discs coming from NETFLIX to try out the DTS-HD on my PS3 YEAHHHHHHH WHOOOO. Ok.. I go that out I feel better.


Happy listening

FCT


----------



## FCT4NYI

I have one question on Setup of the Speakers. If I place the front Left and Right Channel speakers on thier sides (I have the perfect place to put them in my Entertainment Center) will it effect the sound or damage the speaker in any way long term?


thanks in advance for the response.


FCT


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtntech* /forum/post/12675777
> 
> 
> Also to take full advantage of the decoding the 605 performs which hd dvd and bd players should I be looking for?



I may have anwsered my own question and my research is directing me toward the Panasonic DMP-BD30K, provided I can find a "good" price on it. I expect any software issue will be corrected.


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kilim* /forum/post/12653886
> 
> 
> I just read a review by someone saying this:
> 
> It's not enough to have HDMI connection in order to get Dolby Digital 5.1 sound from DVD player. Receiver requires to have Coaxial or Optical connection set, otherwise it plays only PLII 2.1.
> 
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> If so, whats the point of getting the HT-SP908 vs the HT-SR800?



I read the same thing and cannot seem to find an answer anywhere to verify it.


Those of you that have the system, can you tell us if it is true? If I use the included DVD player (or any for that matter?) with DD5.1 audio, will it work with just the HDMI connection to the receiver?


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claytonian* /forum/post/12688891
> 
> 
> Those of you that have the system, can you tell us if it is true?



I had to hook up the included dvd player with digital coax over the hdmi to get DD and DTS, this is noted at the top left of page 61 of the 605 manual.


I expect the same will be true for the blu-ray or hd or ps3. I cannot verify that as I have not tried it.


Someplace in this thread is a link to the manuals for the components.


Also, the bottom of pg 44 and pg 45 of the dvd player discusses the digital audio out settings and how the player processes each signal.


----------



## ChosenGSR

Wow so no 5.1 over HDMI? That's odd, then there is almost no point to HDMI then.


----------



## Claytonian

I guess if you use an HD DVD player, then the HDMI connection would be enough? Or am I wrong in my line of thought? In other words, if you connect an HD DVD player via HDMI and play an SD DVD on it, would you not get the DD5.1?


----------



## ChosenGSR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claytonian* /forum/post/12698726
> 
> 
> I guess if you use an HD DVD player, then the HDMI connection would be enough? Or am I wrong in my line of thought? In other words, if you connect an HD DVD player via HDMI and play an SD DVD on it, would you not get the DD5.1?



I would think that HDMI would carry whatever signal the source has to offer, I don't see why you would only get 2.1 over HDMI if your DVD player is outputting the original 5.1 from a DVD. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## bugmenot55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChosenGSR* /forum/post/12700448
> 
> 
> I would think that HDMI would carry whatever signal the source has to offer, I don't see why you would only get 2.1 over HDMI if your DVD player is outputting the original 5.1 from a DVD. Can anyone confirm?



I would not be happy if this is true. I just setup this system last night.


----------



## Claytonian

This HDMI issue is making me rethink what system I should buy. I'm thinking maybe I should just go for the Onkyo 800 system since it seems I'd have to use a digital audio cable for audio anyway. Of course, I don't have a huge need for 7.1 either.....


Arrgggg.....my HC4900 will be in my hands this week and I don't have anything to hook it up to yet!!


----------



## revert82

I get Dolby 5.1 via HDMI from DVD just fine. I would assume that if you're only getting 2.1 through HDMI, but get 5.1 through Digital, that you have the DVD audio settings set incorrectly. The DVD that comes with the Onkyo 908 HTiB has audio settings for both HDMI and Digital - by default, HDMI is set to 2 channel - switch it to Auto.


Hope this helps.


----------



## bugmenot55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revert82* /forum/post/12703196
> 
> 
> I get Dolby 5.1 via HDMI from DVD just fine. I would assume that if you're only getting 2.1 through HDMI, but get 5.1 through Digital, that you have the DVD audio settings set incorrectly. The DVD that comes with the Onkyo 908 HTiB has audio settings for both HDMI and Digital - by default, HDMI is set to 2 channel - switch it to Auto.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



When I select HDMI audio out on my PS3 I get PCM 5.1 and when I use optical out I get Dolby EX which will fill all 7 speakers, what is the one i want


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *revert82* /forum/post/12703196
> 
> 
> I get Dolby 5.1 via HDMI from DVD just fine. I would assume that if you're only getting 2.1 through HDMI, but get 5.1 through Digital, that you have the DVD audio settings set incorrectly. The DVD that comes with the Onkyo 908 HTiB has audio settings for both HDMI and Digital - by default, HDMI is set to 2 channel - switch it to Auto.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



I tried setting the HDMI in the dvd to "auto" after reading your post, and viola, the reciever now displays 5.1. I am very confused now.







Time for me to re-read the manuals and check everything again. Seems odd that the manual for the 605 clearly states " The Dolby Digital and DTS listening modes can only be selected if your DVD player is connected to the AV reciever/AV amplifier with a digital audio connection (coaxial or optical)".

quote is written at the top of page 61 of the 605 manual.


----------



## dougbraun

I got a HP-SP908 a couple of days ago (from ******.com). Originally i was getting only 2-channel PCM audio over HDMI, but when I turned on the "Digital Audio Out" setting, I started getting full DD or DTS audio.


I would consider this a firmware bug, or at least a badly documented "feature".


----------



## dougbraun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtntech* /forum/post/12703531
> 
> 
> I tried setting the HDMI in the dvd to "auto" after reading your post, and viola, the reciever now displays 5.1. I am very confused now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for me to re-read the manuals and check everything again. Seems odd that the manual for the 605 clearly states " The Dolby Digital and DTS listening modes can only be selected if your DVD player is connected to the AV reciever/AV amplifier with a digital audio connection (coaxial or optical)".
> 
> quote is written at the top of page 61 of the 605 manual.



I was originally getting only stereo PCM over HDMI, but when I turned on the "Digital Audio Out" setting, I started getting full DD or DTS over HDMI.


I would consider this a firmware bug or a badly documented "feature".


----------



## dougbraun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtntech* /forum/post/12703531
> 
> 
> I tried setting the HDMI in the dvd to "auto" after reading your post, and viola, the reciever now displays 5.1. I am very confused now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for me to re-read the manuals and check everything again. Seems odd that the manual for the 605 clearly states " The Dolby Digital and DTS listening modes can only be selected if your DVD player is connected to the AV reciever/AV amplifier with a digital audio connection (coaxial or optical)".
> 
> quote is written at the top of page 61 of the 605 manual.



I was originally getting only stereo PCM over HDMI, but when I turned on the "Digital Audio Out" setting, I started getting full DD or DTS over HDMI. So apparently the "Digital Audio Out" setting affects both the coaxial/optical digital audio AND the HDMI outputs.


I would consider this a firmware bug or a badly documented "feature".


----------



## Hydro150

Just discovered something with this system the PS3. I would listen to my PS3's music using the Onkyo 908 and it would sound very grainy and fuzzy. I was worried something was wrong with my speakers or connection. After trying everything and nothing worked. While playing a song, I went to the menu and set the Volume to Normal (it was at +2.) This solved the problem perfectly and no more fuzz at all. So just a little note to those having the same problem.


----------



## froggie5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtntech* /forum/post/12703531
> 
> 
> I tried setting the HDMI in the dvd to "auto" after reading your post, and viola, the reciever now displays 5.1. I am very confused now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for me to re-read the manuals and check everything again. Seems odd that the manual for the 605 clearly states " The Dolby Digital and DTS listening modes can only be selected if your DVD player is connected to the AV reciever/AV amplifier with a digital audio connection (coaxial or optical)".
> 
> quote is written at the top of page 61 of the 605 manual.



Well, HDMI is a digital connection after all. Other parts of the manual are equally confusing in that they only apply to non-HMDI connections.


I have the 908 and no problem getting DD or DTS with the DVD player (set on auto).


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *froggie5* /forum/post/12712661
> 
> 
> Well, HDMI is a digital connection after all. Other parts of the manual are equally confusing in that they only apply to non-HMDI connections.
> 
> 
> I have the 908 and no problem getting DD or DTS with the DVD player (set on auto).



I hear you, must be one of those "lost in translation things".

I was beginning to have a little remorse buying this package and actually began researching the P-elites







. No fooling.


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougbraun* /forum/post/12706588
> 
> 
> I got a HP-SP908 a couple of days ago (from ******.com). Originally i was getting only 2-channel PCM audio over HDMI, but when I turned on the "Digital Audio Out" setting, I started getting full DD or DTS audio.
> 
> 
> I would consider this a firmware bug, or at least a badly documented "feature".



Doug,

The digatal audio out setting you turned on, was it in the DVD setup (or the 605?).

On the 605 set-up menu 7.5. HDMI = "OFF"


----------



## FCT4NYI

Major Bummer. Was up until 2 AM Setting up 908. Had a problem with the subwoofer. it rattled when pushed. rattled badly almost like something was loose inside it. N problem though I sent it back to ****.com and they are sending me a new subwoofer. Major bummer i couldnt watch Live Free or Die Hard on Blu Ray.... UGH. have to wait until new woofer come in.... Love the Audyssey speaker setup though and when the clarity of the speakers is amazing from what i heard so far.


FCT


----------



## lexi73

so for all you 908 owners that have had a little time with their setup can we get some praise and a short overview of this system??? still looking around at a few but i think this is got the #1 spot...i just need to hear from others so that i can reassure my impulse purchase... having a blown sub on my current system is really cramping my style.


----------



## corduroyg

Im using the included dvd player from this package, do I have to do anything special in the dvd settings to get it to upconvert?? I really dont know anything about upconverting, i have an olevia 32 inch tv (532-b13). Do I have to change any settings on the tv? I notice any dvds i play it says 480p, so I guess I gotta do something. I did try something with the dvd settings but then I got 4 black bars all around, dont want that! Im an idiot, thanks


----------



## pAndAJedi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexi73* /forum/post/12724456
> 
> 
> so for all you 908 owners that have had a little time with their setup can we get some praise and a short overview of this system??? still looking around at a few but i think this is got the #1 spot...i just need to hear from others so that i can reassure my impulse purchase... having a blown sub on my current system is really cramping my style.



I just setup my 908 up on Friday and so far I love it. I had bought and returned the Samsung as720, I really was not happy with the sound and connectivity. The Onkyo blows the as720 out of the water. The Audyssey was pretty dead on, I had to adjust the sub level a bit and I also change the crossover settings for the fronts, but it was very easy to use. The sound is amazing, not Polk level, but still very rich for the money. The sub is pretty good, and I hate subs. I prefer to have full range stand up speakers for the front. I am a musician and I always feel that subs separate the bass tones too much.

I am still messing with the video conversion bit. I have the Wii and my Motorola Comcast HDDVR connected by component. The Wii is fine, just a little bit less sharp, but I haven't messed with the secret menu yet to adjust the video settings. The DVR does some funky stuff at times, like losing the signal, but I think that is also on the Comcast side. I might do a work around and get a HDMI switch box. I have the DVD and a Xbox 360 connected by HDMI and those are straight pass through. No loss on quality. The Ipod dock works well with my Ipod photo, but there is no OSD to see the track titles and albums. It is a small pain, but you can still use the remote to control the Ipod.

The thing that I like the most is the remote. I can control all of my stuff with it. And the Anynet on my Samsung 4254 plasma works very well, better than with the as720. Go figure. I turn on/off the TV and receiver follows suit. I love it. I am not disappointed at all. Nothing is perfect, but this is pretty damn close.


Hope this helps.


----------



## vemulasri

I received my 908 today and all the setup went fine. I am having issues with the ipod dock. It is connected to the GAME/TV port with video and audio. I can get the audio but, i am not able to see the video on screen.


Can we see the ipod menus on TV? If so anyhelp would be greatly appreciated. I guess i am missing some setting or something. I read the manual twice and still not able to figure out. I am using ipod touch. I tried with classic ipod also with no help.


----------



## Blacky McGutter

I just got my 908 today....its 2am and I just finished setting it up. I had to wait for the wife and kid to go to bed so I could focus on getting everything right. Anyway, I was a bit too hyped up while setting it up and it took me an hour to figure out that it wouldnt pass a video signal though until i assigned it (if i would have took 1 minute to read that in the manual I would have been done already!) Anyway, everything sounds ridiculous (in a good way, of course). I havent hooked my DVD player up to it yet, just my DVR.....as soon as i was done I noticed "Dreamgirls" was on HBO HD, so I pumped that for a bit, and it sounded AWESOME!!! I have HBO On Demand as well, so I just watched a few scenes from XMen : The Last Stand, and King Kong....my buyers remorse just went flying out the window....




Carl


----------



## froggie5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *corduroyg* /forum/post/12727485
> 
> 
> Im using the included dvd player from this package, do I have to do anything special in the dvd settings to get it to upconvert?? I really dont know anything about upconverting, i have an olevia 32 inch tv (532-b13). Do I have to change any settings on the tv? I notice any dvds i play it says 480p, so I guess I gotta do something. I did try something with the dvd settings but then I got 4 black bars all around, dont want that! Im an idiot, thanks



The setting is in the home menu of the dvd player: Initial settings--->video output-->HDMI resolution.

I have the Olevia 232T, so I set it to 720p (closest to native resolution).




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vemulasri* /forum/post/12730943
> 
> 
> I received my 908 today and all the setup went fine. I am having issues with the ipod dock. It is connected to the GAME/TV port with video and audio. I can get the audio but, i am not able to see the video on screen.
> 
> 
> Can we see the ipod menus on TV? If so anyhelp would be greatly appreciated. I guess i am missing some setting or something. I read the manual twice and still not able to figure out. I am using ipod touch. I tried with classic ipod also with no help.



The Ipod dock that comes with the 908 does not display menus onscreen AFAIK.


----------



## zoner89131

This is my first HTIB system, so I definitely sympathize with the first timers. I purchased this system and all the component parts based upon input from this forum, using Amazon to purchase the SP908 and Monoprice.com for everything else. Overall, I am extremely pleased with the system.


I had to run all the cables through my back wall and up through the attic in all the insulation. It was a difficult process but I survived. I installed all my speakers on the living room ceiling using speaker mounts purchased from Monoprice.com. In fact, I purchased the wire (12 gauge) and banana plugs from Monoprice as well, saving a lot. The banana plugs alone are about 80% cheaper than my local stores (Home Depot, Best Buy, Radio Shack, etc.)


The initial set-up was very well documented and straightforward. I was of course pleased that all my speakers tested fine. The thought of going back up through the insulation to troubleshoot was not a pleasant one.


I am using HDMI for all my connections. My TV is a Sony KDS60A3000, it was recently purchased and looks awesome hooked up through the receiver. My family will just turn on HD Channels to watch the amazing details and colors.


The sound is spectacular. So many options to choose from, but even the basic settings sound great. The system is in a large living room and I suspect if it was installed in a typical theater room it would be that much better. My kids put in the new Harry Potter movie and the sound makes movie watching a totally different type of experience.


I am still tinkering with the system to figure out improvements. I scan this forum everyday for suggestions. What I really enjoy is the system is straightforward and simple for first timers, however, it is at the same time full of many options for those who want a lot more.


I want to thank everyone who participates in this forum for their input and help. For those thinking of making the jump, you won't be dissappointed.


----------



## AmityvilleMd

I plan on ordering this system soon, it is going to be for a small bedroom 8x8. Would it be better to just buy the htib or the receiver and other speakers or would that just be overkill since its a small room.


----------



## corduroyg

Quote:

Originally Posted by corduroyg

Im using the included dvd player from this package, do I have to do anything special in the dvd settings to get it to upconvert?? I really dont know anything about upconverting, i have an olevia 32 inch tv (532-b13). Do I have to change any settings on the tv? I notice any dvds i play it says 480p, so I guess I gotta do something. I did try something with the dvd settings but then I got 4 black bars all around, dont want that! Im an idiot, thanks







froggie5 said:


> The setting is in the home menu of the dvd player: Initial settings--->video output-->HDMI resolution.
> 
> I have the Olevia 232T, so I set it to 720p (closest to native resolution).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GReat, thanks, i shall try it tonite. So I dont have to change any settings on the tv or reciever? Just change that 1 setting on the dvd player?


----------



## cassnlogan

Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow 1/09. I'm hoping that it comes in today since I am off.







The waiting is killing me!!


----------



## froggie5




corduroyg said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by corduroyg
> 
> Im using the included dvd player from this package, do I have to do anything special in the dvd settings to get it to upconvert?? I really dont know anything about upconverting, i have an olevia 32 inch tv (532-b13). Do I have to change any settings on the tv? I notice any dvds i play it says 480p, so I guess I gotta do something. I did try something with the dvd settings but then I got 4 black bars all around, dont want that! Im an idiot, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *froggie5* /forum/post/12733083
> 
> 
> The setting is in the home menu of the dvd player: Initial settings--->video output-->HDMI resolution.
> 
> I have the Olevia 232T, so I set it to 720p (closest to native resolution).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GReat, thanks, i shall try it tonite. So I dont have to change any settings on the tv or reciever? Just change that 1 setting on the dvd player?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct - Just for the record the setting is actually 1280x720. You should not really be changing any settings on the tv once you are happy with the basic settings, which you had probably adjusted before getting the 908.
Click to expand...


----------



## Blacky McGutter

I have a couple of questions for the 908 owners who have had the system for a while....


Is there anyway that the receiver will pass through video without it being turned on?


Also...


Ive read on this forum that the receiver tends to run on the hot side, but isnt really an issue. However, does leaving it on for long periods at a time (i.e. overnight) sound like a bad idea? My wife is a bit clumsy with remotes, and if I leave the receiver on, the less fumbling around she'll have to do....



Carl


----------



## Claytonian

OK, I think I am finally going to cave and get this system. I'm on Monoprice right now getting what I will need.


A quick question to those of you that have the system....Do I need a subwoofer cable or does it come with one? The Onkyo site says it comes with an HDMI cable so that's cool and I am getting better speaker wire from Monoprice. But was curious about the sub cable. Thanks.


----------



## zoner89131




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claytonian* /forum/post/12740068
> 
> 
> OK, I think I am finally going to cave and get this system. I'm on Monoprice right now getting what I will need.
> 
> 
> A quick question to those of you that have the system....Do I need a subwoofer cable or does it come with one? The Onkyo site says it comes with an HDMI cable so that's cool and I am getting better speaker wire from Monoprice. But was curious about the sub cable. Thanks.



It comes with the subwoofer cable.


----------



## c_rex

Got mine last weekend. I got it hooked up today after taking a week to make my speaker wires and get them laid in place; my first foray with banana plugs was a snap. For potential owners- I'm an A/V knucklehead and the setup was a breeze via the manual settings. I'll do the automated setup when I have time. The sound options are great right out of the box. I'm not getting any of the popping or anything odd- just great sound.


Before I turned it on I let it sit (plugged in) and acclimatize to the ambient temp for about an hour. I could feel a slight bit of warmth coming out of the power supply but not much. Once I turned it on and got it going I could really feel the heat although it wasn't as bad as some described. I let the tv run for a few hours and then put it inside my fully enclosed entertainment center. I also employed 2 Scythe 120mm fans with an external power supply/controller. I watched about an hour of tv and checked the heat inside the cabinet- I'm not worried about it at all. Maybe I got lucky or maybe they've changed something inside the 605. /shrug


I'm happy so far.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claytonian* /forum/post/12740068
> 
> 
> OK, I think I am finally going to cave and get this system. I'm on Monoprice right now getting what I will need.
> 
> 
> A quick question to those of you that have the system....Do I need a subwoofer cable or does it come with one? The Onkyo site says it comes with an HDMI cable so that's cool and I am getting better speaker wire from Monoprice. But was curious about the sub cable. Thanks.



You'll need more than one HDMI cable. The provided cable will connect the DVD Player to the receiver, but you still need one more to go from the receiver to the TV.


You should buy two HDMI cables in case you need to connect a satellite dish or cable box later. They don't cost that much.


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/12755942
> 
> 
> You'll need more than one HDMI cable. The provided cable will connect the DVD Player to the receiver, but you still need one more to go from the receiver to the TV.
> 
> 
> You should buy two HDMI cables in case you need to connect a satellite dish or cable box later. They don't cost that much.



Yeah I have an HDMI cable on my order from Monoprice to go from the receiver to my projector. I might be placing another order soon for a couple other things so maybe I'll pick up a spare HDMI then. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## cassnlogan

Mine came in yesterday and I got it all hooked up last night and played around with it for awhile. I really don't have the speakers where I want them yet, but it still puts out some nice sound. The Eagles Farewell Tour 1 sounds fantastic! The only thing I'm disappointed in so far is that I have to run the receiver in order to watch TV. Is there any way to hook this up so that I can watch TV without the receiver being on? I'm using Directv to the receiver and HDMI out to TV.


----------



## Blacky McGutter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cassnlogan* /forum/post/12760651
> 
> 
> Mine came in yesterday and I got it all hooked up last night and played around with it for awhile. I really don't have the speakers where I want them yet, but it still puts out some nice sound. The Eagles Farewell Tour 1 sounds fantastic! The only thing I'm disappointed in so far is that I have to run the receiver in order to watch TV. Is there any way to hook this up so that I can watch TV without the receiver being on? I'm using Directv to the receiver and HDMI out to TV.



Yea, I asked the same question earlier, but got no response. I couldnt find anything in the manual about it either. Im just worried because the receiver runs on the hot side...


I will say that I just finished positioning the speakers right where they need to be, and it sounds great. I ran some 16 gauge wire in between the baseboards and my carpet and everything looks great (damn good job for a noob!)


----------



## guaps

Can someone explain which of the different sound formats is best? depending on how I set the DVD player or my cable box , I can get PCM, DD PLIIx, DD EX and dts to appear? Which one do I want? Which is the worst?


If it matters, I have HDMI from the DVD to receiver, HDMI from cable to receiver, and optical audio cable from Xbox 360 to receiver. I'm using the DVD player that came with the 908.


When I'm watching cable tv, it almost always has the red DD sign lit up and the DD PLIIx sign. DVDs have other random stuff appear, but I can get it to change depending on what I set the Audio settings in the DVD setup menu to.


Thanks!


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cassnlogan* /forum/post/12760651
> 
> 
> Is there any way to hook this up so that I can watch TV without the receiver being on? I'm using Directv to the receiver and HDMI out to TV.



See my post #313 above in this thread.

With it connected that way tv speakers will be "on" even when the avr is "on" so you will have to volume down the tv if you don't want it interfering with the surround speakers.


----------



## dougbraun




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtntech* /forum/post/12712999
> 
> 
> Doug,
> 
> The digatal audio out setting you turned on, was it in the DVD setup (or the 605?).
> 
> On the 605 set-up menu 7.5. HDMI = "OFF"



A correction: To get DD/DTS audio over HDMI, the Onkyo DVD player must have its "digital audio output" set to "on", AND the Onkyo 605 receiver must have its "HDMI audio output" set to "off".


If you let the HDMI audio reach the TV, apparently the TV will tell the DVD player that it supports only stereo audio, and the DVD player will obligingly downmix the HDMI audio...


Doug


----------



## guaps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dougbraun* /forum/post/12767116
> 
> 
> A correction: To get DD/DTS audio over HDMI, the Onkyo DVD player must have its "digital audio output" set to "on", AND the Onkyo 605 receiver must have its "HDMI audio output" set to "off".
> 
> 
> If you let the HDMI audio reach the TV, apparently the TV will tell the DVD player that it supports only stereo audio, and the DVD player will obligingly downmix the HDMI audio...
> 
> 
> Doug



There is a really good thread that addresses this issue and many others. I can't remember where I found it, but it might already be posted here. Just in case, here is the Top Ten Mistakes in setting up an onkyo receiver. All of them apply to the 605.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...setup+mistakes


----------



## AmityvilleMd

I just got this today and am setting it up now. I have a small room 10x10, should I setup all the speakers, the surrounds on the side, and rears above my head against the back wall, or just go 5.1, don't use the other speakers, and if I do that should I put the surrounds on the side or rear corners?


----------



## ChosenGSR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmityvilleMd* /forum/post/12773225
> 
> 
> I just got this today and am setting it up now. I have a small room 10x10, should I setup all the speakers, the surrounds on the side, and rears above my head against the back wall, or just go 5.1, don't use the other speakers, and if I do that should I put the surrounds on the side or rear corners?



I'm pondering the same thing myself right now. I have a couch that's against the wall, I don't know if I should try and seek some sort of wall mounting on the back wall or simply go with a 5.1 setup. I'm thinking that even if I mount the rear speakers facing down it would be as if they are over my head, doubt that's any good.


----------



## AmityvilleMd

Anybody?


----------



## corduroyg

Just got my first dvr on wednesday, got it hooked up to the 605. Im using the 5.1 setup. Was watching a basketball game last nite and I noticed the sound coming from the surround speakers was very low, you could barely hear anything from them. Is this normal when watching tv or sports? When watching a dvd or listening to a cd the surround speakers are much more prominent, but with tv theres not much going on, just wondering if this is normal or should i turn the volume level of the surrounds up. THanks


----------



## guaps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AmityvilleMd* /forum/post/12773225
> 
> 
> I just got this today and am setting it up now. I have a small room 10x10, should I setup all the speakers, the surrounds on the side, and rears above my head against the back wall, or just go 5.1, don't use the other speakers, and if I do that should I put the surrounds on the side or rear corners?



There's a link to Dolby's speaker setup tips. It has diagrams for both 5.1 and 7.1 so it might help in deciding which works best for you. The link is in post #335 in this thread. I also have a small room. I don't think I need all 7 speakers, but it sure is fun to have them all in there! To be totally honest though, I bet if I only used 5, I wouldn't be able to tell the difference...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChosenGSR* /forum/post/12773879
> 
> 
> I'm pondering the same thing myself right now. I have a couch that's against the wall, I don't know if I should try and seek some sort of wall mounting on the back wall or simply go with a 5.1 setup. I'm thinking that even if I mount the rear speakers facing down it would be as if they are over my head, doubt that's any good.



My couch was against my wall too. I bought a pair of the Monoprice surround sound speaker stands and moved my couch up about a foot and then put the speakers on the stands behind the couch. That also left me enough room to slide the sub back there too. The speakers are at about ear level, which I've heard is the ideal hieght. I was worried that it would be too close to the listener back there, but after running the Audyssey program, it sounds great. The layout of my room isn't ideal, but I'm working with what I've got...


----------



## Difolo

I've been following the topic for a while now as I am waiting for the price on the system to drop. Regarding the coupon mentioned in previous pages for 6ave.com, I applied the coupon and the price didn't move, stayed at 768.15. Has the coupon expired?


----------



## ksbrent2

The coupon expired at the end of the year, I am waiting on a price drop or a new coupon to buy it.


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Difolo* /forum/post/12785984
> 
> 
> I've been following the topic for a while now as I am waiting for the price on the system to drop. Regarding the coupon mentioned in previous pages for 6ave.com, I applied the coupon and the price didn't move, stayed at 768.15. Has the coupon expired?



Not sure which coupon you're talking about, but I just used AFL5 the other day and it worked for me. I was waiting for the price to drop again as well, but couldn't wait any longer. So I just ordered it with the above code to get 5% off. Came out to just under $730 shipped free. Should be here Monday!


----------



## lexi73

count another one in on waiting for a price drop...looking to get it around $700 or less


----------



## dr1v3n

So I thought I would post up about my overall experience with this system. First I ordered it from 6ave electronics for around 660$. What a great price! I was pretty disappointed with their choice in shipping. They use DHL, who stole the first home theater they shipped me







. Quote, their staff at the local DHL facility said my home theater grew legs and walked out of their handling facility. I don't quite get how a 98lb home theater just up and walks away. The box is huge, for those of you who haven't gotten this system yet. So thankfully 6ave made an effort to expedite the shipping of a second home theater.


I am pretty impressed with the sound quality, as well as its hdmi capabilities. It took me about 15 minutes to figure out how to get the hdmi inputs setup. Don't forget that if you're setting up the hdmi, not only do you have to set the audio but also the monitor out for the reciever button you're setting up! The first thing that I encountered is, this is a hell of alot of speakers. I just ordered 100$ worth of Sanus Stands to accommodate this large quantity of speakerage!


I am also impressed by the fit and finish of the speakers that were included, they have a nice piano black finish which matches the piano black on my 52" samsung lcd 1080p tv. I haven't been able to yank off any of the speaker covers to take a good look at the speakers, the drivers appear to be small. However the sound is quite crisp and there some nice depth to the audio.


I think my favorite component of the speakers in the subwoofer! The 10 inch sub is perfect. I think its what kept me away from buying the samsung as720. The sub included with the onkyo provides some very nice low frequencies.


My one complaint about the system is I think the subwoofer has a ground loop isolator issue. I am getting that lovely hum I've read so much about! If anything its probably some issue with how I've installed things. I am still trying to figure out how to fix that one! Do any of you guys have a similar issue?


Any ways! I definitely have not regrets about this purchase. I really do think its the best bang for the buck!


----------



## c_rex

No ground loop issue on mine; recieved 2 weeks ago from 6th Ave. check your plugs to make sure they all match for grounding. I specifically plugged my sub to a separate outlet to "guarantee" no mixture. I get no funny noises of any kind yet. Very happy here still.


----------



## FCT4NYI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dr1v3n* /forum/post/12804617
> 
> 
> So I thought I would post up about my overall experience with this system. First I ordered it from 6ave electronics for around 660$. What a great price! I was pretty disappointed with their choice in shipping. They use DHL, who stole the first home theater they shipped me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Quote, their staff at the local DHL facility said my home theater grew legs and walked out of their handling facility. I don't quite get how a 98lb home theater just up and walks away. The box is huge, for those of you who haven't gotten this system yet. So thankfully 6ave made an effort to expedite the shipping of a second home theater.
> 
> 
> I am pretty impressed with the sound quality, as well as its hdmi capabilities. It took me about 15 minutes to figure out how to get the hdmi inputs setup. Don't forget that if you're setting up the hdmi, not only do you have to set the audio but also the monitor out for the reciever button you're setting up! The first thing that I encountered is, this is a hell of alot of speakers. I just ordered 100$ worth of Sanus Stands to accommodate this large quantity of speakerage!
> 
> 
> I am also impressed by the fit and finish of the speakers that were included, they have a nice piano black finish which matches the piano black on my 52" samsung lcd 1080p tv. I haven't been able to yank off any of the speaker covers to take a good look at the speakers, the drivers appear to be small. However the sound is quite crisp and there some nice depth to the audio.
> 
> 
> I think my favorite component of the speakers in the subwoofer! The 10 inch sub is perfect. I think its what kept me away from buying the samsung as720. The sub included with the onkyo provides some very nice low frequencies.
> 
> 
> My one complaint about the system is I think the subwoofer has a ground loop isolator issue. I am getting that lovely hum I've read so much about! If anything its probably some issue with how I've installed things. I am still trying to figure out how to fix that one! Do any of you guys have a similar issue?
> 
> 
> Any ways! I definitely have not regrets about this purchase. I really do think its the best bang for the buck!



I had a problem with my sub woofer also, at very low frequencies it sounded like someone was rattling steel pebbels in a metal can. VERY dissapointing. I sent the sub woofer back and STILL havent gotten my replacement. 6ave SAYS they are sending my replacement TODAY but i will let you know.


And yes I used a good woofer cable.


FCT


----------



## This_Is_me

I got my unit just a few days ago from 6th Ave as well, with free DHL shipping. I think 6th Ave did a fine job. I ordered it Sunday, DHL picked it up Monday, but didn't manage to deliver it until the next Friday (10 business day shipping!?). Other than that, it has been trouble free so far (mind you thats only 3 days!)


I've been looking at stands for my speakers now though, and I find the HTB3 Sanus stands to be okay for the fronts, but I want a little more height in the back. Has anyone tried the HF1 "Hover Speaker Foundations" from Sanus? I can't quite decided if any of the mounts that are included will work. They are different from the HTB3's.


Jon


----------



## Jvball09

I have a samsung tv with AnyNet+ (HDMI-CEC)


Do all of the HDMI-CEC function. Turn on/off together, Volume and so on .....


Thanks


----------



## eat2na

So I got this system for $663 shipped. I had it now for two weeks. For the price I paid I think is excellent.


Since I don't own an Ipod I sold the dock for $50 bucks and since I have a PS3 I also sold the DVD player for $95.


The first time I used the system I was going to bed and shut the system down. My house is very quiet and I hear this humming sound coming from the subwoofer. It is not noticeable when the PS3 is on because all the fan noise and also with the TV on. But since I allready have a 12" Sub that is quiet I decided to use the 12" instead.


Do you see where I am going with this?


Now to the speakers. They are big, but why are the rear and surround speakers so lightweight compared to the front? I have not read this whole tread but are the drivers the same all around? I might try to open them. But also the front speakers are lightweight for their size.


So all in all I am the happy with the Receiver and the can't beat price for a Htib with a terrific receiver. If you must get a HTib get this setup instead of any from Panasonic, Sony or Samsung.


But in my particular situation, I probably might had ended up just getting the receiver by itself.


Anybody had any issue with the humming from the sub?


I might keep front and surround speakers for now and get rid of the sub.


----------



## never86me

After reading all 415 posts I still have a couple of questions.


1) My house is newer and pre-wired for 5.1 surround sound. Unfortunatly, the speaker connections are near the ceiling. This seems to be a trend in my area. Does anyone see a significant reason why this should keep me from purchasing the 908 and just aiming the speakers down to the listening area? We have hard wood floors and vaulted ceilings, so running new wire is cost prohibitive.


2) I'm sure this comes across shallow on an A/V science forum. However, how do the speakers LOOK? I saw the speakers that come with the SR800 set today at CC and in my opinion the speakers looked....cheap.


Thanks in advance for your responses,

Lance


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *never86me* /forum/post/12836291
> 
> 
> After reading all 415 posts I still have a couple of questions.
> 
> 
> 1) My house is newer and pre-wired for 5.1 surround sound. Unfortunatly, the speaker connections are near the ceiling. This seems to be a trend in my area. Does anyone see a significant reason why this should keep me from purchasing the 908 and just aiming the speakers down to the listening area? We have hard wood floors and vaulted ceilings, so running new wire is cost prohibitive.
> 
> 
> 2) I'm sure this comes across shallow on an A/V science forum. However, how do the speakers LOOK? I saw the speakers that come with the SR800 set today at CC and in my opinion the speakers looked....cheap.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses,
> 
> Lance



I just got mine this week and hooked everything up last night. I think the speakers look excellent. They have a glossy piano black finish and then the black fabric cover on the front. They aren't small speakers, but I think they look nice all mounted.


As for your location question, I think it would be better to have them lower and closer to head level, but if that's all you can do, I'm sure it would be OK. Are there actual speaker jacks at the ceiling or just wire coming out? If there are jacks, you could just make some short lengths of speaker wire and add banana plugs to each end (or at least the wall jack end) and run them the short length down to the speakers. Just an idea.


----------



## never86me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claytonian* /forum/post/12836507
> 
> 
> I just got mine this week and hooked everything up last night. I think the speakers look excellent. They have a glossy piano black finish and then the black fabric cover on the front. They aren't small speakers, but I think they look nice all mounted.
> 
> 
> As for your location question, I think it would be better to have them lower and closer to head level, but if that's all you can do, I'm sure it would be OK. Are there actual speaker jacks at the ceiling or just wire coming out? If there are jacks, you could just make some short lengths of speaker wire and add banana plugs to each end (or at least the wall jack end) and run them the short length down to the speakers. Just an idea.




Thank you for your quick response!


I actually just have plates covering what I am assuming are holes with speaker wire behind them near the ceiling on the walls. The front right plate is above a passthru to the kitchen, so lowering would not be an option.


----------



## eat2na




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eat2na* /forum/post/12835925
> 
> 
> So I got this system for $663 shipped. I had it now for two weeks. For the price I paid I think is excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> Now to the speakers. They are big, but why are the rear and surround speakers so lightweight compared to the front? I have not read this whole tread but are the drivers the same all around? I might try to open them. But also the front speakers are lightweight for their size.



Never mind I found out the specs of the speakers. All the surround have only one woofer and tweeter per speaker and the front are dual woofers and tweeter per speaker.


Front and center speakers:

video-shielded

dual 3-1/8" woofers and a 1" tweeter

5-1/2"W x 14"H x 3-11/16"D


Surround speakers:

4 identical satellites for left, left back, right back, and right surround channels

video-shielded

3-1/8" woofer and a 1" tweeter

5-1/2"W x 14"H x 3-11/16"D


----------



## eshaheen

So do we have some recommendations for good speaker stands yet that don't cost a fortune?


----------



## guaps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eshaheen* /forum/post/12850025
> 
> 
> So do we have some recommendations for good speaker stands yet that don't cost a fortune?



I'm using the Monoprice surround sound speaker stands. My front speakers are mounted on the wall, but the stands work fine for the surrounds. The cost $12 per pair.


----------



## eshaheen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guaps* /forum/post/12850149
> 
> 
> I'm using the Monoprice surround sound speaker stands. My front speakers are mounted on the wall, but the stands work fine for the surrounds. The cost $12 per pair.



I assume you are talking about these:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...=2#description 


Do you have good weight? Thanks for the info - these are a great deal!


----------



## spidean

First, I'm a newb. I bought a Samsung LNT4661F HD TV on sale before Christmas and am in search of a sound/theater system and DVD. A friend recommended the Onkyo SR800. Upon review it didn't seem a good buy because it didn't pass audio through HDMI. So I looked at the SP904 and 908. The main differences I see (please correct me if I'm wrong or too simplistic):


- Both are 7.1 but 904 doesn't have the 2 extra speakers

- 908 supports some HD dolby stuff (maybe from HD DVD or Blueray?)

- 908 will upconvert (transcode) the analog input: svideo, composite, component to HDMI (so the 904 I suspect would need multiple connections to the TV if you had devices that used other than HDMI).


Currently what I have hooked up to my TV is a Wii via composite (may go component if warranted) and Comcast HD STB (Scientific Atlanta Explorer 4250HDC) via HDMI and of course I will have a DVD player whether it comes with or I buy seperately via HDMI. Any clarifications / suggestions?


I see on amazon there is right over $80 difference now, so maybe a mute point. If it was a larger difference I would ask if it was worth the difference. What I was considering earlier was the Samsung HTAS720, which is about $160 less, but I see is probably not on par with the 908 in many areas.


Thanks!


P.S. Here is a link to a good article (I think) on upconversion:
http://www . soundandvisionmag . com/features/2402/video-upconversion-facts-and-fallacies.htm

(sorry, can't post URL since this is my first post)


----------



## Astrophsx

$730 shipped right now at 6ave.com with coupon code AFL5


----------



## guaps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eshaheen* /forum/post/12851041
> 
> 
> I assume you are talking about these:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...=2#description
> 
> 
> Do you have good weight? Thanks for the info - these are a great deal!



Yes, those are the ones. They come with a weight that screws onto the base of the stand. Enough weight for the surrounds for sure. I'm not sure I'd use it on the front speakers if you have any kids or pets. Might get knocked over.


One thing though, the stands do not come with a screw that fits the speaker mounts on the back of the speakers. You'll have to go to Home Depot and pick up a few screws. The screws are cheap.


The other way you can do it is to use the provided hardware and use the key hole slots. You have to do a little monkeying around to get it to work, but it's not hard. This link below talks about the same issue, but with different speakers. Read it and you'll see what i mean when you get the stands. If you have questions after you read that, just ask. I will try and better explain what I did.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...tand+monoprice


----------



## mprzybylski

nevermind, i should have read the description of the stands before posting, sorry


----------



## RVD26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guaps* /forum/post/12853601
> 
> 
> Yes, those are the ones. They come with a weight that screws onto the base of the stand. Enough weight for the surrounds for sure. I'm not sure I'd use it on the front speakers if you have any kids or pets. Might get knocked over.
> 
> 
> One thing though, the stands do not come with a screw that fits the speaker mounts on the back of the speakers. You'll have to go to Home Depot and pick up a few screws. The screws are cheap.
> 
> 
> The other way you can do it is to use the provided hardware and use the key hole slots. You have to do a little monkeying around to get it to work, but it's not hard. This link below talks about the same issue, but with different speakers. Read it and you'll see what i mean when you get the stands. If you have questions after you read that, just ask. I will try and better explain what I did.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...tand+monoprice



Can you please tell me what size screws you purchased?

I have the same speaker stands from monoprice but with SR800 surround speakers

They don't quite fit on their like I would like due to the fact that the screws don't fit right on the speakers

The stands tilt forward a little bit and I actually have to tape them to the wall to prevent them from falling over


----------



## guaps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RVD26* /forum/post/12856110
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me what size screws you purchased?
> 
> I have the same speaker stands from monoprice but with SR800 surround speakers
> 
> They don't quite fit on their like I would like due to the fact that the screws don't fit right on the speakers
> 
> The stands tilt forward a little bit and I actually have to tape them to the wall to prevent them from falling over



The screw is a 1/4" machine screw. I can't remember the length though. The 1/4" refers to the diameter. I just stuck a toothpick in the screw hole to see how deep the hole was and bought screws about that length. The housing of the speaker is plastic, so be careful not to get a screw that is too long. You don't want something too long or you could go too deep and break the inside of the housing where the mount is.


I know what you mean about leaning. I had the problem at first but then I mounted the speakers on the other side of the stand and they are very stable. This is going to be tough to explain, but I'll try. In the link I posted above, you can see the speaker stand has a bend in the pole. The guy in that thread mounted his speakers so the bend was going away from the speaker. When I did this, the stands became very unstable. If you use the key hole mounts, you have no choice but to put the speaker on the outside of the bend. But if you use the screw mount, you can put the speaker on the inside of the bend. It fits almost perfect. I actually used a couple washers to move the speaker out just a bit. I bought 2 washers and put them between the mounting bracket and the speaker. THis moved the speaker forward about 1/4" - just enough to let the speaker clear the bend in the speaker stand. This isn't necessary, but didn't want the bottom of the speaker to hit the stand and possibly rattle.


Does this make sense? If not, let me know and I'll take some pictures tonight when I get home.


----------



## mprzybylski

guaps, i haven't gotten my unit yet nor the stands, so maybe thats why reading that doesn't make much sense, but if you could provide pics of your setup that'd be wonderful and save me some hassle when trying to do it myself.


----------



## Astrophsx

I just bought some sanus hover stands, talked the guy down at best buy a bit to $72 for a pair. The problem is that they don't have an adapter, so for the last half hour I've been trying to get them to work with the stand.


----------



## This_Is_me

I was wondering about those hover ones. I looked at the instructions on the company web site and the adapters are different then the others. Let us know how you come out with them, if you can make them work.


----------



## Astrophsx

The Sanus hover speaker stands are very nice, they have a nice weight, no plastic, and are thick. I need two speaker stands that will go over 40" because of how tall my couch is and the hover stands go up to 55", you can use either a straight pole or one that is somewhat bent over. The problem is that the only adapters they give you are for smaller block shaped speakers, not long ones.


For the front right and left I bought the sanusn HTB4, silver pole and glass bottom. After some time you can get the adapters to work but I can't seem to get all the joints tight enough. I have yet to decide if I like how they look or not. I bought them at best buy for $52 for a pair. If had paid $15-20 I probably would have been more happy with them.


----------



## Astrophsx

a few photos so far
http://www.filecabin.com/photos/view...allery&g=11594 


Does anyone think it's worth it to buy new speaker cable? I've seen a lot of people who were buying banana jacks for the install but I wouldn't buy them for the thin wires they provide.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Astrophsx* /forum/post/12864676
> 
> 
> a few photos so far
> http://www.filecabin.com/photos/view...allery&g=11594
> 
> 
> Does anyone think it's worth it to buy new speaker cable? I've seen a lot of people who were buying banana jacks for the install but I wouldn't buy them for the thin wires they provide.



New speaker wire definitely, if you're going to take the time to run wires you mise well do it right and wire isn't that expensive. Monoprice.com, Lowes, Home Depot and Walmart are good places that won't lighten the wallet to much. 14 or 12ga is fine. 12 if you have longer runs.


Banana plugs are a convenience item and won't effect the performance or quality of the connection. If you will be disconnecting them often or will be working in a hard to reach area they are nice.


----------



## Astrophsx

Well I can't do much until I get some speaker stands that will work, I'm going to home depot today to see if I can make an adapter for the sanus stands


----------



## RVD26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guaps* /forum/post/12857005
> 
> 
> The screw is a 1/4" machine screw. I can't remember the length though. The 1/4" refers to the diameter. I just stuck a toothpick in the screw hole to see how deep the hole was and bought screws about that length. The housing of the speaker is plastic, so be careful not to get a screw that is too long. You don't want something too long or you could go too deep and break the inside of the housing where the mount is.
> 
> 
> I know what you mean about leaning. I had the problem at first but then I mounted the speakers on the other side of the stand and they are very stable. This is going to be tough to explain, but I'll try. In the link I posted above, you can see the speaker stand has a bend in the pole. The guy in that thread mounted his speakers so the bend was going away from the speaker. When I did this, the stands became very unstable. If you use the key hole mounts, you have no choice but to put the speaker on the outside of the bend. But if you use the screw mount, you can put the speaker on the inside of the bend. It fits almost perfect. I actually used a couple washers to move the speaker out just a bit. I bought 2 washers and put them between the mounting bracket and the speaker. THis moved the speaker forward about 1/4" - just enough to let the speaker clear the bend in the speaker stand. This isn't necessary, but didn't want the bottom of the speaker to hit the stand and possibly rattle.
> 
> 
> Does this make sense? If not, let me know and I'll take some pictures tonight when I get home.



Cool, thanks a lot









I would appreciate it if you could take a few pics so I can really get it

Using tape right now, looks SO unprofessional sloppy right now


----------



## Astrophsx

I went and bought some 1/4" screws which seem to fit the speakers, I also bought some silver L brackets. Here are some photos of the silver brackets and the black ones that come with the sanus stands.

http://www.filecabin.com/photos/view...allery&g=11654


----------



## dr1v3n

I went with sanus htb3 stands, they're available from buy.com for 32.99 free shipping for a set. I picked up three so they come in Monday. I will post more info. I still haven't gotten around to isolating the subwoofer hum issue. Its probably a difference in voltage between the sub's built in amp and the reciever's amp. The hum comes from the rca cable between them. I am not sure how we can get the voltages to balance out. It could also be coming from the coax cable for my comcast dvr...


Its not that noticable, however I want to get some perfect sound on my dialogue, and the hum really takes away from it.


----------



## JDub_41

Damn......this system is selling for $1200 up here in Canada!!!


----------



## ChosenGSR




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDub_41* /forum/post/12878757
> 
> 
> Damn......this system is selling for $1200 up here in Canada!!!



Yeah but the Canadian dollar is worth .... Oh wait


----------



## JRT2006

What wall mounts would you suggest using for the provided speakers on the Onkyo HT-SP908? I plan on mounting all 7 speakers, so something affordable would be appreciated.


Thank you


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRT2006* /forum/post/12883001
> 
> 
> What wall mounts would you suggest using for the provided speakers on the Onkyo HT-SP908? I plan on mounting all 7 speakers, so something affordable would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thank you



If you can't or don't want to mount them flat to the wall with the integral to the speaker "key hole slots" the most basic mounts (read wallmart even) have inexpensive adjustible mounts that will work fine.


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtntech* /forum/post/12883140
> 
> 
> If you can't or don't want to mount them flat to the wall with the integral to the speaker "key hole slots" the most basic mounts (read wallmart even) have inexpensive adjustible mounts that will work fine.



Yes, I have my two surrounds mounted with the inexpensive wall mounts I found at Wal-mart for $9.96. They work fine. The speakers aren't very heavy so they work fine. Quality isn't the best. I bought two packs of mounts and one of the mounts they forgot to cut the screw threads! So I just opened the other pack to get a good one out and I'm taking the other back as defective. Also, the instructions tell you to use a much bigger drill bit than you should to make the holes in the drywall for the anchors it includes. Be sure to use a smaller bit and just use a little extra pressure to push the anchors in. Unless you are fortunate enough to hit a stud, then the only thing you have to worry about it is the cheap screws' head popping off as your driving into the stud (that happened to me as well!).


I know, my "review" does not make them sound good now that I think about it! I recommend using your own screws to mount to the wall if you're going into a stud and use a smaller bit for the anchor holes. If you keep in mind those two things, you should be happy with the mounts. The rest of my speakers are either keyhole mounted or just sitting on shelves.


----------



## rmd68

I bought this system from 6th Ave (at the store) and set it up a week or so or go. Its a really great system. I have a PS3 and the Up-Scaling DVD running through HDMI. I have the HD-Cable Box running through component. I also hooked up XM radio and iPod kit. The sound is great and clear. Im sure much more expensive systems can blow it a way but for the price and also just for what it is I am very satisfied. Blurays have good separation and clarity. When I play my PS3 I also hear great audio but this depends on he game. All that being said I would definitely recommend this system to anyone on or off a budget who not looking at something major.


Also, the receiver is a keeper even if you upgrade the speakers so its a win-win.


----------



## JRT2006

Okay, I wasn't sure how big or heavy the speakers may be, Haven't purchased system yet as I am waiting for my Tax returns, but if the inexpensive adjustable mount work fine that is great news.


I know it's probably been discussed before and I think I have actually read it somewhere, but to just double check on this information;

Running an HDMI from PS3 to the system and out to the HDTV will transfer video to the television, is that correct?


To add to that question, how is the speaker wire that comes with the system, good to keep or needs replaced with better stuff?


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRT2006* /forum/post/12889529
> 
> 
> I know it's probably been discussed before and I think I have actually read it somewhere, but to just double check on this information;
> 
> Running an HDMI from PS3 to the system and out to the HDTV will transfer video to the television, is that correct?
> 
> 
> To add to that question, how is the speaker wire that comes with the system, good to keep or needs replaced with better stuff?



Yes, HDMI from the PS3 through the 605 to the TV will be perfect.


The speaker wire is very thin and therefore not very good. I bought a spool of thicker gauge wire from Monoprice. The thin stuff might be OK for short runs, but I figured if I had the good stuff from Monoprice, why not use it for all the runs. So I guess it would depend on how far your runs are, but if it were me, I'd get better speaker wire.


----------



## Mista_Vanquish

For those of you who own this system, did you buy third-party speaker wire or use the wire that came with the system? Do you recommend that I get upgraded speaker wire or is the in-the-box wire sufficient? I am buying this system next month.


Thanks


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mista_Vanquish* /forum/post/12897354
> 
> 
> For those of you who own this system, did you buy third-party speaker wire or use the wire that came with the system? Do you recommend that I get upgraded speaker wire or is the in-the-box wire sufficient? I am buying this system next month.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I just posted about the speaker wire this morning. Above your post.


----------



## Mista_Vanquish

Ah, yes, I can't believe I missed that.


Thanks


----------



## JRT2006

I've read alot of reccomendation on speaker wire but just thickness. 14 gauge wire seems to be every ones prefernce with no particular brand or price for any special qualities. I won't be running to far as my Living is fairly big, not huge, but mid-size but not built for multiple arrangements. I'd say 13-14 foot ceilings to run up and about a 9-10 veiwing distance from where I sit to my Television, which is a 50" Sony KDS-A2000. Speaker placement would be pretty difficult as there are open doorways and windows in almost every position where a speaker would belong. I was going to go with some speaker stands but 3 wild and crazy kids discouraged me on that ideal.


Maybe sometime later today I will draw up a rough draft blueprint of my living room arrangements and see if anybody has any ideals as to proper placement or a likely arrangement for the living room. If there is another thread for living room arrangements/speaker placement let me know


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRT2006* /forum/post/12904915
> 
> 
> I've read alot of reccomendation on speaker wire but just thickness. 14 gauge wire seems to be every ones prefernce with no particular brand or price for any special qualities.



AFAIK, speaker wire is speaker wire. The only difference is gauges. Which would be why Monoprice is so popular for the stuff. You're getting the same wire from them for, often, a *much* lower price. I routed some of my wire through the attic space above my setup so I went with an in wall rated wire. I went with 16 gauge since my runs are not long at all and it saved me a few bucks vs. something thicker.


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claytonian* /forum/post/12905282
> 
> 
> AFAIK, speaker wire is speaker wire.



One point to consider is if your runs are on the longer side one might consider 12ga (I know most will say this is a waste but if I have a concealed run >30' I go with 12ga.). Here's a link to recommended: Wire ga./run length . Also, if you are running in the wall, or under floor or in attic I'd recommend the appropriate material (grey jacketed, not the clear or lamp cord spraker wire type). Finally for my own reasons, I'll pay a little extra for quality made in usa material (i.e. Carol, some Radio Shack, while avoiding the hoop-la of big name brands). Carefully measure your runs and buy the amount you need, (and add extra for loops, and tails in terminal boxes (if used) and enough to go up to the speaker location, with some slack for re-termination, or relocating speakers in the future.

I know a person can lay out some ducats on wire, but why cheap-out on perhaps the cheapest item of your system?


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtntech* /forum/post/12906237
> 
> 
> One point to consider is if your runs are on the longer side one might consider 12ga (I know most will say this is a waste but if I have a concealed run >30' I go with 12ga.). Here's a link to recommended: Wire ga./run length . Also, if you are running in the wall, or under floor or in attic I'd recommend the appropriate material (grey jacketed, not the clear or lamp cord spraker wire type). Finally for my own reasons, I'll pay a little extra for quality made in usa material (i.e. Carol, some Radio Shack, while avoiding the hoop-la of big name brands). Carefully measure your runs and buy the amount you need, (and add extra for loops, and tails in terminal boxes (if used) and enough to go up to the speaker location, with some slack for re-termination, or relocating speakers in the future.
> 
> I know a person can lay out some ducats on wire, but why cheap-out on perhaps the cheapest item of your system?



Agreed. I meant speaker wire brands do not matter much (unless, like your case, you prefer American made). My point was that the gauge is what matters. Thicker for longer runs definitely, and even thicker for shorter runs if can do it. And get in-wall rated wire if you are running in-wall (obviously) and in attic spaces, etc.


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRT2006* /forum/post/12904915
> 
> 
> Speaker placement would be pretty difficult as there are open doorways and windows in almost every position where a speaker would belong.



I have a very similar situation as our viewing area is 15x32 with a portion of the ceiling being vaulted with heavy beams. (we sit along a stepped 32' wall ~ 14' from seating to the screen, with no real good area to place the rear surrounds behind us).

This is exactly where the 7.1 adjustability comes in, after running audessy, return to the speaker setup and tweek the individual speaker levels for the principal viewing "pocket" (that I define as the central 3 person wide seating limits). It may take a week or three, and watching various movies, sport events and listening to music, but these systems can be made to "fit" even very difficult room situations.


----------



## andydumi

Can anyone post some pictures of the speakers? All i find online are head on pictures, but I was wondering if someone could do some side shots. I am trying to figure out the size of these things...


----------



## JRT2006

Well I won't be running in wall as I'm in military housing and some things are currently prohibited. I actually have to go and fill all holes made after I move out. As far as attic, I'm in two story house so that isn't necessary either. I could go with thicker wire, it will be ran along corners of the walls until i get to the rear speakers, it'll then be running straight through on the ceiling. But I am a man and there is no woman in my life or house so if its too noticable I'm fine with it, as long as my three kids aren't givin the opportunity to tear it down or tip speakers over I am fine, and I have yet to find out if they can stick to walls and crawl up them. I should be okay, thanks for the recomendations


----------



## never86me

Can anyone tell me the size of the threaded insert on the back of the speaker for the mount? I am looking to buy omnimount stainless steel mounts, and I found out today that the 5.0 is too small. They are 4mm and 5mm posts. The 10.0 are 1/4"-20 thread and the 20.0 are 3/8"-16 thread. Will either of these work?


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *never86me* /forum/post/12920575
> 
> 
> Will either of these work?



I just tried a 1/4x20 and it starts out nicely but binds (using fingers) prior to bottoming. I cannot tell if it is a slightly "off" metric equivalent, or if the bottom of the threaded brass insert is burnished to prevent the threads from pulling the bushing out should someone tighten it too much. IMHO, It will get tight and secure enough to hold a speaker nicely.


----------



## andrzejvan

i have a question about this system would you be able to connected as a 5.1 system


----------



## dr1v3n




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrzejvan* /forum/post/12924569
> 
> 
> i have a question about this system would you be able to connected as a 5.1 system



yes, you simply don't use two of the speakers. Most programming and dvd's aren't 7.1 anyways.


----------



## andrzejvan

but is there any setup that you could do on the reciever to make it know that you are using 5.1 but you have all speakers connect 4 in the back and 2 in the front?


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andrzejvan* /forum/post/12925302
> 
> 
> but is there any setup that you could do on the reciever to make it know that you are using 5.1 but you have all speakers connect 4 in the back and 2 in the front?



When you use the auto setup on the receiver it will detect which and how many speakers are connected, whether it be 2.0, 2.1, 3.1, 3.0, 5.1, 7.1 etc, you get the ideal. You can run any configuration you want from 2.0 up to 7.1 and it will be detected, or you can go in to the receivers speaker setup menu and enter this manually.


----------



## andrzejvan

thanks


----------



## mikeynavy1

Similar to the above question...and I'm about to pull the trigger on this system...can TrueHD and DTS-MA run well on a 5.1 system vice a 7.1 (I won't have any place to put the additional two speakers). Stupid question but just want to make sure I'll still be able to take advantage of HD audio on a 5.1. Also, it seems the consensus is the speakers for this setup are just as good as buying a separate 605 and speakers. Any advice? I currently have an older 5-series Onkyo HTIB and have always been impressed. Right now, I want HD audio though. Also, does HD audio have to be passed over HDMI, or do optical and coax have enough bandwidth as well? I'm just curious because there are only two HDMI slots. I'll end up hooking up an HD-A355, DMP-30K, and SA 8300 so one will have to be optical...obviously the SA8300 but in the future if I get another device that outputs HD Audio will I be stuck?


----------



## mmadden

You need either HDMI in order to pass the True HD sound to the receiver; rr you could use the analog ports on your HD player and run them to your receiver. But you cannot use the optical as the bandwidth is not high enough. And yes you will be able to hear the True HD sound with 5.1.


If you need more HDMI connections then purchase a HDMI switcher. You can buy one from Best Buy or try monoprice.com. Monoprice is cheaper.


----------



## lexi73

for those waiting for a price drop:


6th ave has it on sale for $745.06

Use coupon code cat6off - ($44.70).

= $*700.36* + NO TAX + FREE GROUND SHIPPING


----------



## never86me

Thank you mtntech for the info on the thread sizing!


Just a heads up on 6ave, I ordered this product on Jan 16th with the product description stating that it would ship within 1-3 business days. I have talked to their customer service dept EVERYDAY since the third business day. EACH and EVERY DAY, including TODAY, I have been told that the product will ship tomorrow. It's almost comical at this point.


JUST FYI!


----------



## Furious Knight

I had a question, how much watts will it requires for that set? 300 watts? 400 watts?


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtntech* /forum/post/12585106
> 
> 
> Reciever has to be on for sound to come out of tv. No pass-through. What is your source? I have directv and used hdmi to the 908's 605 reciever and hdmi to the tv. Then, I did a component run from the directv box to the tv and red/white audio run. Now the tv speakers work when watching without the 605 on.
> 
> Unless you want to up your budget quite a bit, this is a great htib.



I've been thinking about either getting the Onkyo HT-S990THX 7.1 THX Home Theater Entertainment System or Onkyo HT-SP908 7.1 Channel Home Theater System. Now, I don't know much about home theaters, receivers, or anything. But I thought it was ideal to have a system that did not do "pass through". I've read that the 908 does not have passthrough, but the 990 does. I think I would like to watch my HD DVD player using 7.1, but if the wife and kids want to watch tv, the speakers would be off but they can still use the tv speakers.


I think I am leaning more towards the 908. Which of the two is better? Can someone shed some light on this?


----------



## Jakeman02

Both are great HTIB systems. IMO the 908 is a better value, comes with a DVD player and the receiver has full HDMI processing.


----------



## Astrophsx

I paid for mine on the 16th from 6th ave, and I've had mine for at least a week. I wonder if they will price match, I paid $730.


It'd be nice if more people showed photos of their setup!


----------



## Daveyd

I just got mine yesterday. The speakers are quite long. The box everything came in is pretty darn big.


I have no choice but to mount the Surround left and right on the left/right walls beside the couch and the left/right back surrounds on the ceiling above the couch.


My question is, what is the best way to mount the surround speakers on the walls? Put a screw in the wall and have them hanging from there? Drywall has not been put up yet so if there is a better way, please tell me.


For the 2 back surround speakers...I have to ceiling mount them as I have no wall in the back of the couch. I would like to mount them from the ceiling horizontally so then wont stick down from the ceiling real far. Due to the length of the speakers, do I have to go with a special ceiling mount to mount them horizontally?


----------



## crimson1566

 http://www.accessories4less.com 


Is this site an authorized dealer? they have it for $50 less than 6ave


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crimson1566* /forum/post/12966102
> 
> http://www.accessories4less.com
> 
> 
> Is this site an authorized dealer? they have it for $50 less than 6ave



Yes Accessories4less are authorized for everything they sell, most of their receivers are refurbs. They do charge shipping so the price will probably work out about the same but it's reasonable and great people to deal with.


----------



## crimson1566




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/12966120
> 
> 
> Yes Accessories4less are authorized for everything they sell, most of their receivers are refurbs. They do charge shipping so the price will probably work out about the same but it's reasonable and great people to deal with.



they showed free shipping,


Edit: lol never mind. when you do the "shipping quote" before you add to the cart it says free but when you actually go through the motions ground is $70. 6ave ends up still being cheaper.


----------



## captaink5217




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexi73* /forum/post/12955407
> 
> 
> for those waiting for a price drop:
> 
> 
> 6th ave has it on sale for $745.06
> 
> Use coupon code cat6off - ($44.70).
> 
> = $*700.36* + NO TAX + FREE GROUND SHIPPING




Do you know how long that coupon is good for?


----------



## lexi73

no idea....


----------



## Daveyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveyd* /forum/post/12965724
> 
> 
> I just got mine yesterday. The speakers are quite long. The box everything came in is pretty darn big.
> 
> 
> I have no choice but to mount the Surround left and right on the left/right walls beside the couch and the left/right back surrounds on the ceiling above the couch.
> 
> 
> My question is, what is the best way to mount the surround speakers on the walls? Put a screw in the wall and have them hanging from there? Drywall has not been put up yet so if there is a better way, please tell me.
> 
> 
> For the 2 back surround speakers...I have to ceiling mount them as I have no wall in the back of the couch. I would like to mount them from the ceiling horizontally so then wont stick down from the ceiling real far. Due to the length of the speakers, do I have to go with a special ceiling mount to mount them horizontally?





Anyone?


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveyd* /forum/post/12967997
> 
> 
> Anyone?



The wall mounted ones can be hung from the keyhole slots very easily using pan head screws (I think #6) and a plastic expansion shield, or directly into a stud. I'd suggest at least a 3/4" if into a shield and 1-1/4" if into a stud. In the ceiling is another story, is the ceiling flat or vaulted. There are keyhole slots for bothe vertical or horizontal speaker alignment, but if the ceiling is flat I believe the speakers could vibrate out of the sllots. Either the speaker will have to be wedged downward with rubber shims, or otherwise cemented with say clear acrylic caulk after all the connections are made and the expansion shields and screws are in place.


----------



## never86me




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveyd* /forum/post/12967997
> 
> 
> Anyone?


 http://www.omnimount.com/consumer/pr...urrentId=7.2.1


----------



## crimson1566

How much wire do you think i need? should i just mimic the amount that someone said came w/it? Something like 130ft. So like 150ft of 12 gauge would be ok?

This stuff?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


Will I be fine with 14 gauge wire for the whole setup, I figure the furthest speakers will have 20-30ft of wire depending on how i place the wire, or is 12 gauge really what i should use?


----------



## Astrophsx

To be honest you probably won't notice any difference between the speaker wire that comes with the system because you are only running it 20-30 feet. If you just need extra length go with 16 gauge, unless you plan on upgrading the speakers then I might use 14.


12 guage would be overkill for you


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crimson1566* /forum/post/12973629
> 
> 
> How much wire do you think i need? should i just mimic the amount that someone said came w/it? Something like 130ft. So like 150ft of 12 gauge would be ok?
> 
> This stuff?
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> Will I be fine with 14 gauge wire for the whole setup, I figure the furthest speakers will have 20-30ft of wire depending on how i place the wire, or is 12 gauge really what i should use?



how much wire you need will change for each setup. Get a measuring tape out and measure the path to each speaker from where your receiver will be, don't forget to count corners and anything else the wire will have to travel. I usually add 2 foot to each run just to be safe then add those up and you're ready to order.


Unless your longest run is around 70 ft or over 14ga is fine. Monoprice.com is the best place online to order, if you want to go locally Lowes, Home Depot or Wal Mart are good places.


Unlike the above post I did notice a difference when I went from the included HTIB wire to 14 ga, It wasn't dramatic but it was noticeable and as long as you're going to have to run wire anyway do it right and forget about the dental floss included in the system.


----------



## NorthStarHawk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveyd* /forum/post/12967997
> 
> 
> Anyone?



I kind of have the same situation in my basement...I was going to mount the side surrounds with the keyholes, but I'd prefer to adjust the angle when I'd like. The rear speakers will have to hang from the ceiling as well. I looked at options for making my own brackets, but ultimately decided to go with the cheap plastic mounts from monoprice - $4/pr. I took a look at the same ones in a local store for more than $50. They seem to be strong enough and look like they'll work. I would have spent more making my own. I guess time will tell....I've probably got another week before they show up.


----------



## JRT2006

For PS3 with HDMI hookups, does the Onkyo HT-S990THX do the same as the Onkyo HT-SP908 ? When it comes to HDMI passing through the reciever to the tv? I know the speakers are a bit bigger, but the price on Amazon is lower.


----------



## Daveyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtntech* /forum/post/12970684
> 
> 
> The wall mounted ones can be hung from the keyhole slots very easily using pan head screws (I think #6) and a plastic expansion shield, or directly into a stud. I'd suggest at least a 3/4" if into a shield and 1-1/4" if into a stud. In the ceiling is another story, is the ceiling flat or vaulted. There are keyhole slots for bothe vertical or horizontal speaker alignment, but if the ceiling is flat I believe the speakers could vibrate out of the sllots. Either the speaker will have to be wedged downward with rubber shims, or otherwise cemented with say clear acrylic caulk after all the connections are made and the expansion shields and screws are in place.



I have not put up drywall yet, so I could easily make sure the screws to hold the side surrounds go into a stud.


As for the ceiling, it is a flat 8' ceiling. Since the speakers as so long, I would like to mount them horizontally with them pointing downward. The speakers do have a threaded hole on them in the back. Could I use that and get a universal ceiling speaker mount?


----------



## Glimflicker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveyd* /forum/post/12976187
> 
> 
> As for the ceiling, it is a flat 8' ceiling. Since the speakers as so long, I would like to mount them horizontally with them pointing downward. The speakers do have a threaded hole on them in the back. Could I use that and get a universal ceiling speaker mount?



My living room layout is asymmetric, so I'm planning on doing a ceiling mount for at least two of the rear speakers as well (otherwise one speaker would be ~5 feet away and the other would be ~20 feet away from the listening area). I'm going to take the speaker with me to look at the universal mounts to make sure they will work before I buy them. I don't think there will be an issue with this, but I want to make sure. I'll let you know what I wind up doing.


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveyd* /forum/post/12976187
> 
> 
> I have not put up drywall yet, so I could easily make sure the screws to hold the side surrounds go into a stud.
> 
> 
> As for the ceiling, it is a flat 8' ceiling. Since the speakers as so long, I would like to mount them horizontally with them pointing downward. The speakers do have a threaded hole on them in the back. Could I use that and get a universal ceiling speaker mount?



IMHO, If it were my home, I'd upgrade to another brand in-ceiling speaker for the rear surrounds. The cost would not be that much and the sound would be as good, and likely better, than the ones they would replace. Later as you upgrade the system (I figure I'd go with new speakers then a new AVR as budget allows in the future) you'd have no fuss, no muss and less dusting.


----------



## Daveyd

If I use a screw to wall mount the side surround speakers...can I also use a wall plate to hook the speaker wire up to? I guess the speaker would have to stick out further than the jacks on the wall plate? Is that the correct thing to do?


----------



## Daveyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveyd* /forum/post/12998253
> 
> 
> If I use a screw to wall mount the side surround speakers...can I also use a wall plate to hook the speaker wire up to? I guess the speaker would have to stick out further than the jacks on the wall plate? Is that the correct thing to do?




Anyone?


----------



## mtntech

There is not a lot of room for a wall plate and connections. A guy could try a blank wall plate and drill a small hole leading to plug connections that could be concealed in an elect switch box in the wall, or perhaps a small screw type binding post with soldered spade connectors. I believe a little tight for what you are trying to do. Last option would be a piece of nicely finished 1/2" plywood spacer cut to fit speaker dimentions and a cut-out relief area to allow standard push in bare wire binding posts? THat is about all I can think of without searching all the multitude of speaker wall plates that might be available.


----------



## mrhernke

Has anyone had luck viewing the Ipod Menu on their tv? I can use the RI functions just fine, but I get a blue screen on the tv. I have the DS-A1X running into the Game input and the 605 set to Dock. I'm using HDMI out as the only cable to my tv and Monitor is set to On. DVD and Satellite work just perfect.


----------



## Birdsall

I have just installed my 908 and the Audyssey function will not work.


When I plug in the setup mic I get the proper speaker layout screen and it attempts to listen to the left front speaker but there is no sound coming out of the speaker. After 30 seconds, the screen tells me "NO" and then asks if I want to retry.


I do have audio when watching TV or a DVD. Why do I not get sound during the Audyssey test?


I have a TIVO HD hooked up by HDMI ot HDMI 1 and the included DVD hooked up by HDMI to HDMI 2. My Panasonic plasma is hooked up to HDMI out and the HDMI monitor function is set to on to allow me to see the receivers screen.


Any comments?


----------



## mtntech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Birdsall* /forum/post/13015745
> 
> 
> I have just installed my 908 and the Audyssey function will not work.
> 
> Any comments?



I have not experienced what you are describing so only a suggestion: check speaker setup menu 2.5 and make sure it is set to audessey. Only thing I can suggest.

Another suggestion if the above fails is to try a system reset (searh this, or the 605 thread in the amps and recievers forum of this site).


----------



## kxlexus

I have pretty much decided this will be my system. Now waiting on a price drop. If anyone hears of some real good deals on this system be sure and post it to this thread. Thanks alot.

Steve


----------



## mikeynavy1

I just hooked up my Toshiba HD-A35 to this system and was very impressed. It took me a little while to figure out how to get the Toshiba to output to the 605 and get TrueHD, not just Multichannel PCM (which also sounded great). I was surprised how good the speakers sounded with the movie 300. I just wish they had another HDMI port....I'm going to end up having to buy an Oppo switch to hook into the receiver.


----------



## Birdsall

Nevermind.


I finally determined the wire in the push in connector of the left front was not making proper contact; therefore, the speaker was not working.


Since Audyssey starts its checks with this speaker, it shut down when it wasn't detected.


Thanks for the comments.


----------



## JRT2006

I must be illiterate, I don't know?


I am running HDMI chords from PS3 to my 908, when playing Spiderman 3, which supports TrueHD, I can't get anything but Dolby 5.1


I've through the manual 3 times with no luck. Test tones produce sound on all speakers so its all connected fine. Any insight on what the problem may be??


----------



## jaedueck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mrhernke* /forum/post/13006449
> 
> 
> Has anyone had luck viewing the Ipod Menu on their tv? I can use the RI functions just fine, but I get a blue screen on the tv. I have the DS-A1X running into the Game input and the 605 set to Dock. I'm using HDMI out as the only cable to my tv and Monitor is set to On. DVD and Satellite work just perfect.



I've got the same problem. From what I've found thus far, my understanding is the issue is that the dock's dedicated remote does not come with the 908 package. If you check your manual for the dock that came with the 908 system and check the manual that comes with the dock (onkyo's website), you'll see that there are a couple pages missing from the HT manual. In those pages it explains how to get the video operational using the dedicated dock remote. I've emailed Onkyo asking if there is a work-around for those of us that didn't get the remote and haven't heard back. That was about a week ago. From what I'm reading in the forums, that isn't overly unexpected. I'm going to keep researching and if I find something I'll post a reply. If anyone else out there has a solution, please let us know.



Jae


----------



## jaedueck




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaedueck* /forum/post/13021830
> 
> 
> I've got the same problem. From what I've found thus far, my understanding is the issue is that the dock's dedicated remote does not come with the 908 package. If you check your manual for the dock that came with the 908 system and check the manual that comes with the dock (onkyo's website), you'll see that there are a couple pages missing from the HT manual. In those pages it explains how to get the video operational using the dedicated dock remote. I've emailed Onkyo asking if there is a work-around for those of us that didn't get the remote and haven't heard back. That was about a week ago. From what I'm reading in the forums, that isn't overly unexpected. I'm going to keep researching and if I find something I'll post a reply. If anyone else out there has a solution, please let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> Jae



Found the answer on another post


I couldn't post the url so here's the text...


The RI Dock that comes with the HT-908 is the DS-A1X. That model does NOT support the OSD function. The newer model DS-A2X does.


Credit goes to MayberryTide. Sounds like I'm SOL. Too bad, would have been a nice feature as I have my amp and dock in the basement and my setup on the mainfloor.


----------



## mrhernke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaedueck* /forum/post/13021920
> 
> 
> Found the answer on another post
> 
> 
> I couldn't post the url so here's the text...
> 
> 
> The RI Dock that comes with the HT-908 is the DS-A1X. That model does NOT support the OSD function. The newer model DS-A2X does.
> 
> 
> Credit goes to MayberryTide. Sounds like I'm SOL. Too bad, would have been a nice feature as I have my amp and dock in the basement and my setup on the mainfloor.



Thanks, unfortunately I found that same info elsewhere when doing a full google search within an hour of posting my question. Really annoys me because the A1X is the same color and ports as the A2 while being different from an actual A1 that has an S-Vid output. Really weak that Onkyo packages a dock for a pricey HTIB and fails to include the page in the manual that says you can't view the menu when you CAN get the video to work. It makes no damn sense.


----------



## JDub_41

Does anybody from Canada have this system yet? If so, where did you get it from?


Thanks


----------



## afrogt

HT-908 is $699 in today's Fry's newspaper ad. Sale ends on Tuesday.

http://shopping.dallasnews.com/ROP/a...19787786&type=


----------



## NorthStarHawk

It's happened - I think I've read myself stupid. I'm sure I understood all of this much better prior to looking at all the best options for my current system. So as long as anyone can humour me, I'd like to start with the basics and work my way up to perfection.


Here's my set-up:


Panasonic 50"PZ77U

Onkyo HT-SP908 (Onkyo 405 DVD)

Motorola set-top box


That's it; that's all. My thinking was 3 HDMI cables to hook it all up, however, the cable box doesn't support audio through HDMI. I also have the option of EZSYNC with the Panasonic, but I'm not sure I see the benefit here.


SO, what I'm left with, is HDMI from DVD to 605; HDMI and Toslink from Cablebox to 605; HDMI from 605 to Panasonic. EZSYNC can be maximized with an extra Toslink from 605 to Panasonic. Is there an advantage to running extra audio cables (Toslink/coax) at all? My next questions will be towards the best audio formats, which I'm beginning to think I don't understand at all.


I've taken a look through so many pages of 605 settings, 908 opinions, and Panasonic thoughts, I don't know which way is up. I'm up for links to specific answers, or just opinions from whoever has the time. I appreciate it - thanks!


----------



## dr1v3n

heres my setup guys.. I love this sound system! I also figured out the hum issue! F'ing coax cable coming in from comcast wasn't grounded! I knew it! lol fixed.. took me a while working with the comcast guy to get him to ground it!.











































52" inch lcd samsung to go with it!


















I used sanus htb3 stands for all the speakers, they work great, just had to get some washers to make the fit nice and tight. They're on sale from buy.com


----------



## Daveyd

What type of ceiling mounts would work with the rear surrounds for this system?


----------



## Birdsall

I have the Onkyo 908 set up on my new Panasonic Plasma 58PZ700U and I am concerned the DVD unit is not upscaling to 1080i to the Plasma.


The Onkyo DVD is attached to the receiver with HDMI and the receiver to the Plasma TV with HDMI.


The Onkyo DVD player states the DVD is outputting at 480p. The Panasonic Plasma states that the signal it is receiving is 480p.


When I hit recall on the Panasonic Plasma TV shouldn't it state it is receiving a 1080i signal if the original DVD is being upscaled?


----------



## mrhernke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Birdsall* /forum/post/13056173
> 
> 
> I have the Onkyo 908 set up on my new Panasonic Plasma 58PZ700U and I am concerned the DVD unit is not upscaling to 1080i to the Plasma.
> 
> 
> The Onkyo DVD is attached to the receiver with HDMI and the receiver to the Plasma TV with HDMI.
> 
> 
> The Onkyo DVD player states the DVD is outputting at 480p. The Panasonic Plasma states that the signal it is receiving is 480p.
> 
> 
> When I hit recall on the Panasonic Plasma TV shouldn't it state it is receiving a 1080i signal if the original DVD is being upscaled?



You have to set the DVD player to output 720p 1080i/p.


----------



## variable2212




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JDub_41* /forum/post/13028469
> 
> 
> Does anybody from Canada have this system yet? If so, where did you get it from?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Im in canada and i ordered mine online from the ebay seller the_e_warehouse who i read about here. Im not sure if he has more or is getting more, but the transaction went really well.


In general if you could find a place that would ship from the states to canada it would probably be fine. Mine was shipped for about $80 (which i found cheap considering the size of the box), took about two weeks to arrive, and duty and taxes at the border was ~$150 (for it to be delivered to me in BC)


I found the extra duties worth wile though, for i couldn't find a store in canada that sold this bundle, and the reciever alone at most places was $650 plus, so overall i was happy with my online purchase.


----------



## Daveyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveyd* /forum/post/13055631
> 
> 
> What type of ceiling mounts would work with the rear surrounds for this system?



anyone?


----------



## variable2212




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Daveyd* /forum/post/13055631
> 
> 
> What type of ceiling mounts would work with the rear surrounds for this system?



I think most would, the rear surrounds aren't that heavy. I have these ones for example http://www.sanus.com/us/en/products/...layout/layout/ 

picked them up at a local futureshop.


----------



## lockmart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/12963347
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about either getting the Onkyo HT-S990THX 7.1 THX Home Theater Entertainment System or Onkyo HT-SP908 7.1 Channel Home Theater System. Now, I don't know much about home theaters, receivers, or anything. But I thought it was ideal to have a system that did not do "pass through". I've read that the 908 does not have passthrough, but the 990 does. I think I would like to watch my HD DVD player using 7.1, but if the wife and kids want to watch tv, the speakers would be off but they can still use the tv speakers.
> 
> 
> I think I am leaning more towards the 908. Which of the two is better? Can someone shed some light on this?



That THX system is nice but it can't take advantage of the new lossless audio formats from what I can tell. The 908 can if you couple it with a able Blu Ray.


----------



## lance_b

I just came across this system in my research. I have been considering the same receiver with either Def Tech or Paradigm speakers. The package price looks like half the cost to me. I've been searching this forum, but can't find any posts of people who have compared it to more expensive systems. How would it sound compared to more expensive speakers? How is music? Jazz. Classical. Rock


----------



## Bakrauf

I want my check so i can order this System!!


----------



## rayg5102

I might have missed your updates. DId you get the sks-ht750 speakers? How do you like them? I am looking at them now but can never find any reviews.


----------



## mikeynavy1

For those that are trying to decide whether to get the receiver as part of this package, or buy just the receiver and separate speakers...I have listened to both. Yes, I believe in "you get what you pay for" and going "cheap" results in compromise, but with technology changing so fast, the last thing I wanted to do was fork out a ton of money only to have to upgrade again in a few years, which is very likely. Therefore, I went the 908 route, and am very pleased with the value. The speakers aren't the best, but they do sound very good and compete with much more expensive speakers. My opinion is...if you have the budget to go more expensive...do it. If not, this system is fantastic and recommended.


----------



## BigJ18

I am about to order this system and was trying to figure out how to set up my speakers. Unfortunately, the cabinet that my TV is in has a place for stereo speakers directly above the TV. It also leaves me no room for the center channel right above the TV. I am thinking of putting the left and center speakers above the TV in the speaker cabinet and having the right speaker on a bookshelf to the right of the TV. This would cause all three of those speakers to not be centered above my TV. The center speaker would also be vertical. Would this be a problem?


----------



## lexi73

ughh i just wish the price would drop a little....been hovering around the same price since the end of December. am I the only one that checks the price daily???


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexi73* /forum/post/13101892
> 
> 
> ughh i just wish the price would drop a little....been hovering around the same price since the end of December. am I the only one that checks the price daily???



Probably due to the Holiday Sales before Christmas and New Years. To bad it's not thought of as a Valentines Day gift, lol.


----------



## wdaniel

Anyone care to answer my question about "party mode"? Can you listen to the iPod while viewing television via the satellite box hook up through hdmi?


----------



## rayg5102

they were running 298 at JR's with free shipping, now they are 329 + 70 for shipping


----------



## kxlexus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexi73* /forum/post/13101892
> 
> 
> ughh i just wish the price would drop a little....been hovering around the same price since the end of December. am I the only one that checks the price daily???



I am in the same boat as you. Waiting for a price drop. I don't check the price every day though. If you find it for around 650 shipprd please let me know.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayg5102* /forum/post/13102464
> 
> 
> they were running 298 at JR's with free shipping, now they are 329 + 70 for shipping



I'm guessing you aren't talking about the 908.


----------



## Bakrauf

How loud is thing this? Someone told me that it doesn't get very loud.


I too waiting on a price drop!


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bakrauf* /forum/post/13105909
> 
> 
> How loud is thing this? Someone told me that it doesn't get very loud.
> 
> 
> I too waiting on a price drop!



How loud is hard to describe. I can't imagine anyone needing a louder system unless they were trying to use it in an amazingly huge room and in that case they shouldn't have been looking in this price range anyway. I started out with a lower model than the 800 when I got my first HTIB system in a 24 x 16 room and never had any problems with driving it past it's limits.


----------



## lexi73

well if i see a price drop I will be sure to post.....


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jakeman02* /forum/post/13106562
> 
> 
> How loud is hard to describe. I can't imagine anyone needing a louder system unless they were trying to use it in an amazingly huge room and in that case they shouldn't have been looking in this price range anyway. I started out with a lower model than the 800 when I got my first HTIB system in a 24 x 16 room and never had any problems with driving it past it's limits.



So you think the speakers in this system would be appropriate for a room that large for a "starter" HTIB? I was actually thinking of getting the 705 receiver and the set of speakers that come with this package. Its our living room, and the speakers would fit well in terms of size and look, and if we move to a home threater room setup, the speakers would slowly be upgraded.


----------



## mikeynavy1

Well...the 705 is only 10 watts more than the 605, so I don't think you'd notice that much difference in that area. I live in an apartment and run my system at just over half volume and it is just right. Prior to this system I had a Onkyo system with the HTR-520 receiver. That one was 130W x 5 (vs. 90 x 7 for this system) and despite the wattage difference this receiver is louder and clearer.


----------



## Bakrauf

My room ior thss 30 x 17 is this too big for this system?


----------



## crimson1566

I haven't read through the whole thread yet so i don't know if this has been addressed yet. I just finished setting up this HTIB. I used the microphone to calibrate it and found that it is very quiet. What i mean is that i have to set volume to 50-70 to hear it well. On action movies i need 80-90 to have it loud enough but at these volumes the speakers start to beep. Its a long beep that doesn't end until the scene gets quiet or i turn down the volume.


My question is how to i fix this so i have normal volume levels and what does the beep mean?


----------



## Bakrauf

Thats what I was talking about. People say that at 50 you can barely hearthe music or movie and the Volume only goes to 100 So 70 -80 for normal listening?


----------



## crimson1566




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bakrauf* /forum/post/13115567
> 
> 
> Thats what I was talking about. People say that at 50 you can barely hearthe music or movie and the Volume only goes to 100 So 70 -80 for normal listening?



Lol, there must be a better way of fixing the volume. I went into intellivolume option and increased the ps3's(PS3 is under DVD in my receiver) volume level all the way. Now 35 is what 55 used to be. But is there a better way?


----------



## JRT2006

I'm trying to play Rush hour 3 on my PS3 with this sytem. BD box says supports 7.1 DTS Master Audio HD (mighg be worded differently). I had tried PS3 Blu ray audio setting at both Linear PCM and Bistream, am using HDMI cables for everything, yet sound only comes out as 5.1??


I love this system, 7.1 PCM worked wonderfully for 3:10 to Yuma, but now Rush Hour 3 is causing problems.


Am I missing something? For movies that only support 5.1 Dolby Digital or DTS, what listening would you prefer?


----------



## Daveyd

Has anyone put the center speaker on top of their Plasma? I am getting the 5884 and have no room for the center speaker. It comes with a cradle to put it in and I was thinking on using some velcro to stick the cradle on top of the 5884.


Any thoughts?


----------



## Bakrauf

Thanks to you all I have finally made up my mind and I am going to buy this system. I have the cash, just waiting on the price to get close to the $700.00 Range. I could have sworn I saw it at or near that this morning on Amazon, then when I went to buyt it it was +70..AM I Crazy?


----------



## variable2212




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JRT2006* /forum/post/13118534
> 
> 
> I'm trying to play Rush hour 3 on my PS3 with this sytem. BD box says supports 7.1 DTS Master Audio HD (mighg be worded differently). I had tried PS3 Blu ray audio setting at both Linear PCM and Bistream, am using HDMI cables for everything, yet sound only comes out as 5.1??



The PS3 doesn't support the output of DTS-MA, so it just extracts the DTS core. it has been rumored though that they may add support for DTS-MA in the future via a firmware update, but if and when that will actually happen is unknown.


----------



## kxlexus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bakrauf* /forum/post/13119126
> 
> 
> Thanks to you all I have finally made up my mind and I am going to buy this system. I have the cash, just waiting on the price to get close to the $700.00 Range. I could have sworn I saw it at or near that this morning on Amazon, then when I went to buyt it it was +70..AM I Crazy?



Amazon has it listed for 699.98 with free shipping this morning.


----------



## wdaniel

Ok, so can I listen to my ipod and watch DirecTv at the same time? Anyone?


----------



## afrogt

Depends on how you have DirecTV connected to your TV.


----------



## WildAce

i just orderd this system from amazon.com 699 + i got free 2day shipping for being a new member to amazon.com


should be here tuesday or wed. im not going to get much sleep when i get this and my new tv lol.


----------



## wdaniel

Ok, I bought the system at the present price point. afrogt, what do you mean it depends? In other words, if I have it connected through HDMI, then it's a no-go?


----------



## afrogt

When an audio input source such as tape, tuner or CD is selected, the video source remains unchanged. So if you have your iPod connected thru the tape or CD input, yeah you can watch DirecTV and play your iPod.


Also, If you use the Zone 2 option, you can watch a movie in the main room and still iplay your iPod in a different room.


Not sure if you have this system yet or not, but you can download the manual from Onkyo's website.

http://onkyousa.com/download/own_man...fm?cat=Systems


----------



## wdaniel

Gotcha, and thanks. Wow, this HTiB really is the best bang for the buck. Incredible deal.


----------



## cashisback

All...I installed the 908 yesterday...pretty impressed so far with the system...Compliments my Sony Bravia XBR4 nicely.


I had a question, however. Playing Night at the Museum last night, which has the DTS-HD Master Audio Track on it, and I could only get sound out of 5 speakers...sound was coming out in other playbacks (DD 5.1, etc...). It is playing from my Samsung BD-1400, which supposedly can decode DTS-HD and Dobly TrueHD on board...I have it set to bitstream to let the receiver decode...


Anyway, when I went into the audio settings on the Onkyo, it has options for DTS HD (and others for that matter) for "Direct", "Last Valid", "DTS-HD MA", etc...


which one should I select to get the 7.1 output?


Thanks,

Ca$h


----------



## cashisback

Also, one other question.


My TV is set up to accept all signals (1080i to 480i) from the Cable Box...but seems like the Onkyo doesn't like the cable box switching around when I go from program to program (with different resolutions).


Is there a recommended setting on my cable box that suits the Onkyo (ie. only 1080i and 480i), or should the Onkyo be able to handle all inputs without problem?


----------



## sourbeef

Does anyone know if this system will support/allow for a wireless rear speaker setup?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sourbeef* /forum/post/13139356
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this system will support/allow for a wireless rear speaker setup?




Any system will support a wireless setup. The wireless speakers come with their own transmitter and receiver. Wireless really isn't recommended though because the frequency response is worse and there are issues with delaying the signals.


I guess if you have no choice get 'em. Do a search on wireless speakers and you'll see plenty of threads.


Some wireless speakers aren't really all that wireless though.


Look at the Rocketfish setup if you're really considering wireless.


----------



## lexi73

hmmmm....decisions decisions.....want to buy just been spending too much $$ lately....i always get like this. I wait and wait for the sale and once it hits i contemplate until the sale has past and then i kick myself for not just getting it.


----------



## sourbeef




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/13141023
> 
> 
> Any system will support a wireless setup. The wireless speakers come with their own transmitter and receiver. Wireless really isn't recommended though because the frequency response is worse and there are issues with delaying the signals.
> 
> 
> I guess if you have no choice get 'em. Do a search on wireless speakers and you'll see plenty of threads.
> 
> 
> Some wireless speakers aren't really all that wireless though.
> 
> 
> Look at the Rocketfish setup if you're really considering wireless.



Thanks for all the great information! I did not know you could make your own "wireless system". I originally had the idea that the whole HTIB had to be set up with wireless capability, but now I am seeing (I think) that you can buy your own separate components (receiver/speakers) ...and still make the back speakers wireless. Cool.


----------



## slowlemur

So I have, what might be a rather dumb question, but I'll go ahead and ask anyways. I was going to use a pair of speaker stands in the front for the left and right channel speakers, but I decided just to mount them (all of the speakers) to the wall. Is there a reason why I NEED to use a mount? They provide mounting holes. Given that this is my first surround sound set (upgrading from TV speakers), the sound is already leaps and bounds above what I had. My room is laid out such that I don't need to point the speakers in any particular direction, straight outward facing is fine.


BTW: Now I have a set of speaker stands, the Onkyo Speaker Stand AS240B, that go with the system that I no longer need if anyone is interested.


----------



## sourbeef

So if I decide to make this a 5.1 system only, and make those back speakers "wireless" using a sytem like Rocketfish, will the Audessey (sp?) calibration thing still work on this?


----------



## kxlexus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *slowlemur* /forum/post/13142214
> 
> 
> So I have, what might be a rather dumb question, but I'll go ahead and ask anyways. I was going to use a pair of speaker stands in the front for the left and right channel speakers, but I decided just to mount them (all of the speakers) to the wall. Is there a reason why I NEED to use a mount? They provide mounting holes. Given that this is my first surround sound set (upgrading from TV speakers), the sound is already leaps and bounds above what I had. My room is laid out such that I don't need to point the speakers in any particular direction, straight outward facing is fine.
> 
> 
> BTW: Now I have a set of speaker stands, the Onkyo Speaker Stand AS240B, that go with the system that I no longer need if anyone is interested.



I have the same question. Looks like they would be more childproof hanging by a screw instead of sitting on a stand. I don't know if there is a performance difference by getting them a few inches off the wall. Hope someone smarter than me answers you.


----------



## sourbeef

As good as this system sounds, I am beginning to make a turn here. I was almost committed to this, but then I started reading THAT alternatives to HTIB thread that is pinned at the top. There is a lot of lovin' for Polk speakers in that there thread. I just may do an about face here, get the Onkyo receiver (either 605 or *705- I like the extra HDMI with this one*), then make separate purchases of somekind of Polk. Certainly not top of the line, they are too damn expensive. But some of their stuff looks affordable and comes highly recommended.


----------



## WildAce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexi73* /forum/post/13141957
> 
> 
> hmmmm....decisions decisions.....want to buy just been spending too much $$ lately....i always get like this. I wait and wait for the sale and once it hits i contemplate until the sale has past and then i kick myself for not just getting it.



its back upto 740 at amazon.



i orderd mine last night for 699.98 and 1 day shipping for 3.99 says "Item shipping soon"


Est. Shipping Feb. 19th, Est. Delivery Feb. 20th


new member to amazon gave me 1 month free amazon prime so any item gets 1 day shipping for 3.99 each. thats pretty crazy tho a 95lb box for 3.99 1 day shipping.


ill post my impressions of it when i get a chance. this week ill be pretty busy tue, wed. and thurs. so expect some stuff to trickle in but ill probly make a little more indepth post when my sched is free over the weekend.


----------



## mtntech

order up some solder type banana clips and some heavier speaker wire from monoprice so you will be ready when the goods get to you. jmho


----------



## slowlemur

It's a gamble, but Amazon does have a 30-day price match (to themselves) guarantee. If you buy it at $740 or so and it drops down to 699, you can e-mail customer service (within 30 days) and they'll credit you the difference. You can do it multiple times as well ($740 --> $720, get $20 refund, then to $700, get another $20 back). You just have to pay attention and watch it. Of course, you could be out of luck and see no drop in the 30 days, but it's nice little perk that I'm not sure how many people use.


A tip is add it back to your cart after you buy it, that way, if there is a price change, everytime you look at your cart it notifies you on the top. Otherwise you have to check the item frequently.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildAce* /forum/post/13152595
> 
> 
> its back upto 740 at amazon.
> 
> 
> i orderd mine last night for 699.98 and 1 day shipping for 3.99 says "Item shipping soon"
> 
> 
> Est. Shipping Feb. 19th, Est. Delivery Feb. 20th
> 
> 
> new member to amazon gave me 1 month free amazon prime so any item gets 1 day shipping for 3.99 each. thats pretty crazy tho a 95lb box for 3.99 1 day shipping.
> 
> 
> ill post my impressions of it when i get a chance. this week ill be pretty busy tue, wed. and thurs. so expect some stuff to trickle in but ill probly make a little more indepth post when my sched is free over the weekend.


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kxlexus* /forum/post/13150143
> 
> 
> I have the same question. Looks like they would be more childproof hanging by a screw instead of sitting on a stand. I don't know if there is a performance difference by getting them a few inches off the wall. Hope someone smarter than me answers you.



AFIK the only benefit stands give you is aesthetics. Mounts would also give you the option of turning/tilting the speakers slightly to point to your listening area, but overall, I think there is no aural benefit to mounting on stands or mounts versus just using the keyhole on flat against the wall. The system comes with little rubber "dots" to put on the back corners of the speakers to absorb any vibration the speaker would have touching the wall. I have some of my speakers hung with mounts and some with the keyhole and everything is perfect.


----------



## lexi73

Yup once again i contemplated too much and missed out....no big deal. it will be on sale again sometime in the near future. looking forward to your thoughts on the system.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WildAce* /forum/post/13152595
> 
> 
> its back upto 740 at amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> i orderd mine last night for 699.98 and 1 day shipping for 3.99 says "Item shipping soon"
> 
> 
> Est. Shipping Feb. 19th, Est. Delivery Feb. 20th
> 
> 
> new member to amazon gave me 1 month free amazon prime so any item gets 1 day shipping for 3.99 each. thats pretty crazy tho a 95lb box for 3.99 1 day shipping.
> 
> 
> ill post my impressions of it when i get a chance. this week ill be pretty busy tue, wed. and thurs. so expect some stuff to trickle in but ill probly make a little more indepth post when my sched is free over the weekend.


----------



## Anthony T

I'm thinking of getting this as part of my first home theater setup.


What brackets and stands can be used with the system? I don't wanna pay like $150 for a pair of stands.


How do you guys do it? Do you usually put 2 of them on stands and the rest mounted on the wall? The room this will go in is only around 10x10 so where should I put these speakers lol?


----------



## lexi73

There has been multiple questions asked about this just a few pages ago. below is a few options: start at page 15 or so where the discussion about the stands are.


here are some stands mentioned earlier: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...=2#description 

http://www.buy.com/retail/usersearch...y=col&dclksa=1 


here are another set: http://www.omnimount.com/consumer/pr...urrentId=7.2.1


----------



## Astrophsx

Sanus Hover Stands:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage....=1142293106833 


What's nice about these stands is that they will go up to 58", so they will be able to reach over a couch and give you a few feet above ear level. They also tilt the speakers down.


If you do buy speaker stands make sure that the speaker wire is not to thick to run up the inside of the stand. Sometimes anything thicker than 16 guage wire is too thick.


----------



## mgouki

I've read this whole thread at least 3 times in the last day gathering information, researching and deciding if I should get it. Well as of about 4 minutes ago, I bit the bullet and got it at Amazon. I currently have a 2-3 year old Sony receiver with Klipsch 5.1 speakers. It's decent but I think my room is too big (1200 sq ft-yes you heard me right, it's in my basement lol) and my screen is 120" viewing through a Infocus 4805. I currently use it to watch movies, and play my Wii and PS2 but now that it's certain that blu ray is on top I will invest in a PS3 and maybe even upgrade my projector. I'll post up some pics as well as my opinion whenever I get it and set it up properly. I'd also like to thank the people that've posted in the thread with all the useful information and opinions that've helped guide me to my decision!


----------



## Anthony T

Thanks for the links for the stands.


How do you guys have your 908's set up though? Do you have all of the speakers on stands or do you put half of them on stands and the rest mounted on the wall? I'm not sure if I should buy more than 2 stands because the room my TV will be in is small probably around 10x10 feet.


I guess I could mount 2 next to the TV (one on each side) and have 2 in the back on stands and another 2 in the back mounted on the wall? If anyone could help me with this so I know what to buy I would appreciate it.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony T* /forum/post/13164357
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links for the stands.
> 
> 
> How do you guys have your 908's set up though? Do you have all of the speakers on stands or do you put half of them on stands and the rest mounted on the wall? I'm not sure if I should buy more than 2 stands because the room my TV will be in is small probably around 10x10 feet.
> 
> 
> I guess I could mount 2 next to the TV (one on each side) and have 2 in the back on stands and another 2 in the back mounted on the wall? If anyone could help me with this so I know what to buy I would appreciate it.



If your setup can accomidate stands then I personally prefer that route, they give you more placement options, easier to hide the wires and don't have to worry about drilling or screwing in the wall, but that's up to you and your room situation.


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony T* /forum/post/13164357
> 
> 
> How do you guys have your 908's set up though? Do you have all of the speakers on stands or do you put half of them on stands and the rest mounted on the wall? I'm not sure if I should buy more than 2 stands because the room my TV will be in is small probably around 10x10 feet.
> 
> 
> I guess I could mount 2 next to the TV (one on each side) and have 2 in the back on stands and another 2 in the back mounted on the wall? If anyone could help me with this so I know what to buy I would appreciate it.



What you are planning sounds great. Don't sweat the speaker placements. The setup of the system will determine distances and things like that.


My room is small as well. My set up is the two fronts wall mounted on either side of the projector screen, the center right under the screen, the surrounds on the wall behind the couch using adjustable mounts (to be able to tilt the speakers to the listening area), and the rear surrounds up higher on the shelf that holds my projector. I wasn't going to even use the rear surrounds, but they work well up on that shelf even though it is higher.


It is an excellent system. You will be very happy with it.


----------



## Anthony T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claytonian* /forum/post/13167273
> 
> 
> What you are planning sounds great. Don't sweat the speaker placements. The setup of the system will determine distances and things like that.
> 
> 
> My room is small as well. My set up is the two fronts wall mounted on either side of the projector screen, the center right under the screen, the surrounds on the wall behind the couch using adjustable mounts (to be able to tilt the speakers to the listening area), and the rear surrounds up higher on the shelf that holds my projector. I wasn't going to even use the rear surrounds, but they work well up on that shelf even though it is higher.
> 
> 
> It is an excellent system. You will be very happy with it.



Thanks. What are some decent quality mounts I could purchase without having to spend a fortune? I want a pair of stands that will match too.


Also, is 100ft of 14 gauge speaker wire enough for a small room like mine?


----------



## WildAce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony T* /forum/post/13168385
> 
> 
> Thanks. What are some decent quality mounts I could purchase without having to spend a fortune? I want a pair of stands that will match too.
> 
> 
> Also, is 100ft of 14 gauge speaker wire enough for a small room like mine?



i measured out my room, 12x14 and where the speakers would go my rough estimate is id need 170ft of 14awg wire. i havnt bought any yet because i dont have ny money left lol. so my initial impressions of this system are going to be wit the wire it comes with. ill get new wire tho as soon as i get the extra money. my system should be arriving today. says out for delivery.


too bad im going to be gone from 12-9pm so i wont get to mess with anything till i get back.


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony T* /forum/post/13168385
> 
> 
> Thanks. What are some decent quality mounts I could purchase without having to spend a fortune? I want a pair of stands that will match too.
> 
> 
> Also, is 100ft of 14 gauge speaker wire enough for a small room like mine?



Well, the mounts I got were from Wal-mart for about $10 a pair. Not great quality, but not terrible (thought I did get one bad one in the two packs I got...they forgot to drill the threads in one of them, but you can always exchange for a new package if that happens to you). They tilt and swivel so they work well. Oh, and you might want to use different drywall anchors. The ones in the packs I bought were too small to fit the size hole they tell you to drill. So either different anchors or a smaller bit to drill the holes, just an FYI.


I don't know much about stands, but I think Wal-mart also had some stands that looked pretty much the same as the mounts (same brand I believe) so that would probably work for you.


100' of wire should cover you. I ran some in the loft space above my room and some in the baseboard moulding along the walls. I actually ran out at the end and used a length of the included wire for one of my rear surrounds. Less used speaker and short run made me feel fine about using the thin gauge for that run. But it sounds like your room is a bit smaller than mine, so you should be just fine with 100'.


Good luck with everything.


----------



## mighty006

I connected my Onkyo 908 to my panasonic plasma TV through HDMI everything looks fine, I disconnected the same HDMI cable from the TV and connected it to my Panasonic Projector 900U, half picture is cut and the remaining half is zoom to occupy the whole screen. Anyone knows whether I need to make any settings before connecting onkyo 908 to the projector, please let me know.


----------



## Anthony T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claytonian* /forum/post/13168724
> 
> 
> Well, the mounts I got were from Wal-mart for about $10 a pair. Not great quality, but not terrible (thought I did get one bad one in the two packs I got...they forgot to drill the threads in one of them, but you can always exchange for a new package if that happens to you). They tilt and swivel so they work well. Oh, and you might want to use different drywall anchors. The ones in the packs I bought were too small to fit the size hole they tell you to drill. So either different anchors or a smaller bit to drill the holes, just an FYI.
> 
> 
> I don't know much about stands, but I think Wal-mart also had some stands that looked pretty much the same as the mounts (same brand I believe) so that would probably work for you.
> 
> 
> 100' of wire should cover you. I ran some in the loft space above my room and some in the baseboard moulding along the walls. I actually ran out at the end and used a length of the included wire for one of my rear surrounds. Less used speaker and short run made me feel fine about using the thin gauge for that run. But it sounds like your room is a bit smaller than mine, so you should be just fine with 100'.
> 
> 
> Good luck with everything.



Ok thanks for the help.


----------



## WildAce

i just got home and OMG the box is huge. :O so far ive only gotten a chance to take it out of the box and they did a really nice job packing it in the box.


not sure how far ill get hooking it up tonight have to be up by 7:30, but after tomorrow im free for over a week to mess with it.


----------



## Anthony T

Ok so I decided on my setup.


I will be mounting the left and right speakers on the wall next to the TV.


For the rears and surrounds I will not have enough room to put all of them on stands, so I will most likely be mounting the rears and putting the surrounds on stands.


Does anyone know if these would be good to mount my left and right (fronts) next to the TV? Or should I look for something that will mount the fronts flat to the wall next to the TV?:

http://www.sanus.com/us/en/products/...layout/layout/ 


My only issue is that the rears that I will be mounting kinda need to be mounted in the corner of the wall on the ceiling. Would those be suitable for that as well?


----------



## Rattor

I am planning on buying the 908 in the near future, and I was wondering if someone with an Xbox 360 HD-DVD drive and this HTiB can tell me which does a better job of upconverting SD-DVDs, the Xbox 360 or the upconverting DVD player included in the 908.


----------



## andydumi

So can anyone take some pictures for us of their setups, and the speakers mainly and how they mounted them.


Heres a proposed layout for me, with the TV on top right and then the seating numbered. Would the speaker placement work the way I outlined it (the little red circles). Also, we have 13 foot ceilings, so I cant really mount speakers on the walls, so I was thinking of having the rear and side speakers on various tables that we have around the couches and up against the wall, roughly ear level. Would that work?


Experts, please give your advice.


----------



## JRT2006

Not really sure about these setup options. Is there any specific way to setup the options in categories 3.1-5, 5.4, and 7.5?


I'm running HDMI from PS3 in to the Onkyo reciever and out to a Sony KDS-50A2000


Thanks in advance


----------



## mholland14

I have the standard pieces to this HTiB (605 receiver and 405 DVD Player). HDMI in from the DVD player to the receiver and HDMI out to my TV (46" Sony Wega 3LCD). Everything works great except when I play CD's. When my TV is OFF, the CD pauses every 5 seconds. When my TV is ON, it plays beautifully. Any ideas? The system is brand new and tech support (after an hour of trying different things) told me to go to a service center (the closest one is an hour away).


thanks.


----------



## afrogt

Are you playing CD's on the 405 DVD player?


Just out of curiosity, try running digital coaxial from the DV-405 to your 605 receiver and assign it to the CD input. A standard RCA video cable will work for digital coaxial. Switch the receiver to CD input and then play the disc. See if it still pauses.


There might be some weird handshaking issue with HDMI and your TV when its off.


----------



## NorthStarHawk

What is the highest quality audio setup through the 405 into the 605? If everything is set to "auto" and connected through HDMI, will I really be getting the best sound quality through the seven speakers? Do I need to hook up the coax audio connection to get the most out of this setup? I've tried making adjustments here and there, but I'm not sure I can even tell what the best setup is at this point. There are a number of listening modes that use all 7 channels, and although I've read up on PCM, DTS, etc, I still haven't figured out what settings the DVD player should have and how to translate that into the best audio through the receiver. Any help is appreciated...thanks!


----------



## Anthony T

I need a pair of mounts that will be good for my left/right front speakers to mount next to the TV...any suggestions?


And would these be fine for the rears? (I want ones that I can tilt/swivel because they are going to be near a corner of the wall or in the corner):

http://www.sanus.com/us/en/products/...layout/layout/


----------



## NorthStarHawk

I went with the mounts available on monoprice...complaints from some people, but they work perfectly for my application. The speakers in this set are light enough that there's no weight issues and they come with all the required hardware.


----------



## Anthony T

One more question:


To those of you who are using this as a 5.1 system (not using 2 speakers, I don't have enough room) how is the HD sound?


----------



## mholland14

thanks, I'll give that a shot when I get home. The handshake issue is what the tech on the phone came up with after our conversation. If that is the case, is it fixable?


----------



## Anthony T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthStarHawk* /forum/post/13187010
> 
> 
> I went with the mounts available on monoprice...complaints from some people, but they work perfectly for my application. The speakers in this set are light enough that there's no weight issues and they come with all the required hardware.



Is it this one?:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


Or this one?:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


I'm looking to mount 2 of the speakers for my front left and rights flat against the wall next to the TV.


----------



## mighty006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mighty006* /forum/post/13169455
> 
> 
> I connected my Onkyo 908 to my panasonic plasma TV through HDMI everything looks fine, I disconnected the same HDMI cable from the TV and connected it to my Panasonic Projector 900U, half picture is cut and the remaining half is zoom to occupy the whole screen. Anyone knows whether I need to make any settings before connecting onkyo 908 to the projector, please let me know.



It was resolution problem. I changed receiver output from "AUTO" to "720p", it just worked perfectly.


----------



## mighty006




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony T* /forum/post/13189182
> 
> 
> monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082804&p_id=3012&seq=1&format=2



Onkyo speakers have only one screw slot in the center, where as the above mount shows two screw holes - one on the top and one on the bottom of the edge plate. Also, it can move sides, but cant swivel. I dont think this is the one to buy for onkyo speakers. If anyone bought these mounts, please clarify.


----------



## Geralt

I just picked up the 908 from Warehouse AV (via Amazon) for $679 + $54 shipping! The box was huge, everything was packed very well.


I spent about 5 hours running speaker wire and setting everything up. My one question is how to achieve the best sound from Blu-Ray via the PS3 with the 605 receiver. I'm sure the answer lies somewhere in the 20 pages of this thread or 150 on the receiver, but am a little too tired after hooking it up to search for it. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## afrogt

My one question is how to achieve the best sound from Blu-Ray via the PS3 with the 605 receiver.


Connect it via HDMI, that's pretty much it.


----------



## capcrunk

hello im having issuse when im playing a dvds which is a onkyo 405 player which is hooked up throught hdmi i get sound in and out a few clicking sound on the reciever like if its looking for the proper setting for a minute throughtout movies which are dolby dts


----------



## Geralt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/13193652
> 
> 
> My one question is how to achieve the best sound from Blu-Ray via the PS3 with the 605 receiver.
> 
> 
> Connect it via HDMI, that's pretty much it.



I have it connected via HDMI, my question was intended more towards the PS3's settings for Blu-Ray/DVD audio. I assume I want to output the sound via LPCM, but wasn't sure if that was the case or if I want to output a bitstream instead.


----------



## NorthStarHawk

The second one;

monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082804&p_id=3012&seq =1&format=2


Simple black plastic. Swivels, twists, and whatever else you need it to do. It comes with different mounting hardware for one or two hole applications. Heavier speakers may be an issue, since the metal allan screws squeeze the plastic tight, but as I said, I've had no problems. I have all four surrounds mounted horizontally from the ceiling, and they haven't twisted yet, even with the speakers being bottom-heavy.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geralt* /forum/post/13195516
> 
> 
> I have it connected via HDMI, my question was intended more towards the PS3's settings for Blu-Ray/DVD audio. I assume I want to output the sound via LPCM, but wasn't sure if that was the case or if I want to output a bitstream instead.



LPCM


The PS3 doesn't send a TrueHD signal via bitstream so there's nothing for your receiver to decode, so just set it to LPCM. The TrueHD light won't come on the receiver, but you're still getting full lossless audio via LPCM.


----------



## Geralt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/13196093
> 
> 
> LPCM
> 
> 
> The PS3 doesn't send a TrueHD signal via bitstream so there's nothing for your receiver to decode, so just set it to LPCM. The TrueHD light won't come on the receiver, but you're still getting full lossless audio via LPCM.



Thanks a lot, I appreciate your help!!!


Are there any Blu-Ray movies you use to really show off the system?


----------



## afrogt

I don't have a Blu Ray player, I bought into HD-DVD for $98. I'm waiting a while for the Blu Ray prices to drop before I jump in. Also there a new 2.0 standard and none of current players meet this except the PS3 I believe.


I'm not a gamer so I don't want a PS3.


I don't have a 605 receiver nor any HDMI receiver yet. But I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night so I know how all this stuff works!


----------



## kxlexus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthStarHawk* /forum/post/13195956
> 
> 
> The second one;
> 
> monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10828&cs_id=1082804&p_id=3012&seq =1&format=2
> 
> 
> Simple black plastic. Swivels, twists, and whatever else you need it to do. It comes with different mounting hardware for one or two hole applications. Heavier speakers may be an issue, since the metal allan screws squeeze the plastic tight, but as I said, I've had no problems. I have all four surrounds mounted horizontally from the ceiling, and they haven't twisted yet, even with the speakers being bottom-heavy.



How does it sound? I am thinking about mounting my surrounds the same way. Was told by some people in the speaker forum that it wouldn't sound right. Would like your opinion since you actually have the system. I am still waiting for another price drop. Football season is over so I am in no big hurry.


----------



## Geralt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sandworms* /forum/post/13199750
> 
> 
> hey geralt, how'd you get that price??? i've been shopping this unit for a month and had it in my amazon cart at that price, but when i went to check out it said n/a and the price is now $749. did you get that price on 2-22-08



Amazon had it last weekend for $699, when I went back to buy it, it was sold out on their site and the price raised to $738 with a shipping estimate of 1-2 months.


A retailer that sells through them, Wholesale AV, had it for $679 plus shipping, but they only had 3 in stock on 2/19/08, when I purchased it.


----------



## sandworms

hey geralt, how'd you get that price??? i've been shopping this unit for a month and had it in my amazon cart at that price, but when i went to check out it said n/a and the price is now $749. did you get that price on 2-22-08


----------



## Geralt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/13197677
> 
> 
> I don't have a Blu Ray player, I bought into HD-DVD for $98. I'm waiting a while for the Blu Ray prices to drop before I jump in. Also there a new 2.0 standard and none of current players meet this except the PS3 I believe.
> 
> 
> I'm not a gamer so I don't want a PS3.
> 
> 
> I don't have a 605 receiver nor any HDMI receiver yet. But I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night so I know how all this stuff works!



Haha!!! Thanks again for your help....now to find a showcase Blu-Ray!


----------



## Anthony T

Quick question: I need to use my 908 as a 5.1 setup. Does it sound ok if I were to mount the fronts on the wall next to the TV and put the surrounds on stands?


----------



## lexi73

honestly....anthony just buy it and set it up...its not going to blow up the system if the speakers are not set in the exact correct location. The only way you are going to know is if you get it and set it up. Only then will you figure out what works best for your room and your ears. There are suggested setups and placements for the speakers and they will be just fine if you put them in the same general area if your room does not allow the ideal placement. You can set it up with all the speakers in the front if you want, although this is not going to sound the best, all the speakers will still work. Get it, Set it up, Enjoy...


----------



## eshaheen

I have noticed that my receiver is making the clicking noise (the one it makes when switching between audio modes) for no reason. I will be watching a movie on the PS3 and it will do it... or a show on the AppleTV and it will do it. Does anyone have any idea what would be causing this?


----------



## afrogt

Its switching between Dolby Digital and two channel modes. My onkyo receiver used to do that when watching HD satellite. The commercials aren't in dolby digital so it clicks, and then changes back when the TV show starts up again.


Are you running 5.1 or 7.1?


There is a solution in the Top Ten Mistakes in Onkyo Receivers setup thread but I can't seem to find thread anymore. It used to be a sticky.


Here it is! It's #9.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...Onkyo+Mistakes


----------



## eshaheen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/13216848
> 
> 
> Its switching between Dolby Digital and two channel modes. My onkyo receiver used to do that when watching HD satellite. The commercials aren't in dolby digital so it clicks, and then changes back when the TV show starts up again.
> 
> 
> Are you running 5.1 or 7.1?
> 
> 
> There is a solution in the Top Ten Mistakes in Onkyo Receivers setup thread but I can't seem to find thread anymore. It used to be a sticky.
> 
> 
> Here it is! It's #9.
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...Onkyo+Mistakes



Well this is happening when the modes are not changing though (in the middle of a movie for example)...


----------



## Anthony T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexi73* /forum/post/13215691
> 
> 
> honestly....anthony just buy it and set it up...its not going to blow up the system if the speakers are not set in the exact correct location. The only way you are going to know is if you get it and set it up. Only then will you figure out what works best for your room and your ears. There are suggested setups and placements for the speakers and they will be just fine if you put them in the same general area if your room does not allow the ideal placement. You can set it up with all the speakers in the front if you want, although this is not going to sound the best, all the speakers will still work. Get it, Set it up, Enjoy...



I'm not too worried about the setup. I'm just concerned that I might buy the wrong wall mounts or something because I don't know if I need different ones for the front speakers that I need to mount next to the TV than the rear speakers that I wanna mount against the rear wall. I'd like to mount the rears in the corner of the wall if that's possible and the fronts just flat against the wall next to the TV....


----------



## kxlexus

Anthony,

If you are going to mount the front speakers on the wall you don't need mounts. The speakers have keyholes in the back. All you need is a screw.


----------



## Anthony T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kxlexus* /forum/post/13219850
> 
> 
> Anthony,
> 
> If you are going to mount the front speakers on the wall you don't need mounts. The speakers have keyholes in the back. All you need is a screw.



Oh ok. That's all I wanted to know. Thank you. Is it a specific kind of screw?


Yeah so I don't think I will be mounting the rears because I don't have enough room so I'll be using this as a 5.1 system when I get it. It looks like I'll just put my surrounds on stands and mount the fronts on the wall. Maybe I'll end up putting the fronts on stands too, but I'll have to see....


----------



## rayg5102

So people, what is the general consensus on the speakers SKS-HT750b that come with these systems. I am looking to buy just the speakers as I already have a Pioneer receiver and Panasonic Plasma? Sounds like they are good for the money.


----------



## crimson1566




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *crimson1566* /forum/post/13117449
> 
> 
> Lol, there must be a better way of fixing the volume. I went into intellivolume option and increased the ps3's(PS3 is under DVD in my receiver) volume level all the way. Now 35 is what 55 used to be. But is there a better way?



Does anyone have any problems like this?


----------



## crimson1566

whats the # for tech suppot? i don't see it.


----------



## Rattor

What do you guys think about mounting the surrounds and the rear surrounds on the same (rear) wall? Would that defeat the purpose of 7.1 vs 5.1? I'm still not sure how I'm going to mount the speakers, but I would rather wall mount than use stands. I was thinking that if I connected all 7 speakers, I would mount them something like the picture in the attachment (looking at the seating area from the TV), maybe turning the surrounds inward a little.


Is this a valid set-up, or should I just stick with 5.1?



PS: Please excuse the bad ASCII picture, but I was in a hurry.


----------



## Anthony T

One more question....will I need to buy an extra HDMI cable for the upconverting DVD player this system comes with?


----------



## mrhernke




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony T* /forum/post/13229011
> 
> 
> One more question....will I need to buy an extra HDMI cable for the upconverting DVD player this system comes with?



Yes.


----------



## Magooley

Hi, I'm new here and would appreciate any help. I have read the entire thread, and although some questions have been answered, I still am unsure about a few things.


First, here's what's involved:


Samsung LNT-4671F

Onkyo HT-SP908

DirectTV HD DVR

Samsung DVDVR357 (DVD-R/VCR combo)


I will be hooking up the included Onkyo DVD player and the DirectTV HD DVR through the AVR 605 via HDMI and then out to the Samsung via HDMI, so that's covered easy enough.


I'll hook up the DVD-R/VCR via component video and coaxial audio, so I'm okay there. My question is this: I would like to be able to hook the DirectTV HD DVR up so I have the option of watching TV (like the news, etc) without running through the AVR 605.


mtntech was kind enough to suggest running component video and red/white audio directly from the satellite box to the TV. This will work, but since the Samsung LCD has three HDMI inputs, couldn't I also run an HDMI cable from the DirectTV box directly to the TV? (The Saumsung has 3 HDMI inputs.) That would mean one cable as opposed to three.


However, will there be any sort of conflict since there will be TWO HDMI inputs from the same source (satellite box) when I choose to watch TV with my AVR 605 on? If it involves unplugging the direct HDMI cable from the satellite box each time I want to watch TV through the receiver, I'll just hook it up the way mntech suggested.


Thanks for you help!


----------



## lexi73

wouldn't you have to set them up on different inputs? meaning everything ran through the 605 to the TV could be called input1 and just the signal coming from the DirectTV box would be on imput2. This is how i had planned on doing it since:

a. it would be easiest to setup and manage.

b. my TV does not have multiple HDMI inputs for one specific input.

c. Even if they were connected with HDMI and Another cable to the same input, I cont think I can select the preferred cable to display for the specified input.


Even if you set them up under the same input, even if the 605 was sending a signal or not, the direct connection from the TV box to the TV would always be sending a signal. Could you set up the input to select one specific signal over the other, i don't know.



Like i said before i would set them up with different inputs.



p.s. let me know if I'm totally off on this.....












> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magooley* /forum/post/13238243
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new here and would appreciate any help. I have read the entire thread, and although some questions have been answered, I still am unsure about a few things.
> 
> 
> First, here's what's involved:
> 
> 
> Samsung LNT-4671F
> 
> Onkyo HT-SP908
> 
> DirectTV HD DVR
> 
> Samsung DVDVR357 (DVD-R/VCR combo)
> 
> 
> I will be hooking up the included Onkyo DVD player and the DirectTV HD DVR through the AVR 605 via HDMI and then out to the Samsung via HDMI, so that's covered easy enough.
> 
> 
> I'll hook up the DVD-R/VCR via component video and coaxial audio, so I'm okay there. My question is this: I would like to be able to hook the DirectTV HD DVR up so I have the option of watching TV (like the news, etc) without running through the AVR 605.
> 
> 
> mtntech was kind enough to suggest running component video and red/white audio directly from the satellite box to the TV. This will work, but since the Samsung LCD has three HDMI inputs, couldn't I also run an HDMI cable from the DirectTV box directly to the TV? (The Saumsung has 3 HDMI inputs.) That would mean one cable as opposed to three.
> 
> 
> However, will there be any sort of conflict since there will be TWO HDMI inputs from the same source (satellite box) when I choose to watch TV with my AVR 605 on? If it involves unplugging the direct HDMI cable from the satellite box each time I want to watch TV through the receiver, I'll just hook it up the way mntech suggested.
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help!


----------



## BeesKnees




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magooley* /forum/post/13238243
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm new here and would appreciate any help. I have read the entire thread, and although some questions have been answered, I still am unsure about a few things.
> 
> 
> First, here's what's involved:
> 
> 
> Samsung LNT-4671F
> 
> Onkyo HT-SP908
> 
> DirectTV HD DVR
> 
> Samsung DVDVR357 (DVD-R/VCR combo)
> 
> 
> I will be hooking up the included Onkyo DVD player and the DirectTV HD DVR through the AVR 605 via HDMI and then out to the Samsung via HDMI, so that's covered easy enough.
> 
> 
> I'll hook up the DVD-R/VCR via component video and coaxial audio, so I'm okay there. My question is this: I would like to be able to hook the DirectTV HD DVR up so I have the option of watching TV (like the news, etc) without running through the AVR 605.
> 
> 
> mtntech was kind enough to suggest running component video and red/white audio directly from the satellite box to the TV. This will work, but since the Samsung LCD has three HDMI inputs, couldn't I also run an HDMI cable from the DirectTV box directly to the TV? (The Saumsung has 3 HDMI inputs.) That would mean one cable as opposed to three.
> 
> 
> However, will there be any sort of conflict since there will be TWO HDMI inputs from the same source (satellite box) when I choose to watch TV with my AVR 605 on? If it involves unplugging the direct HDMI cable from the satellite box each time I want to watch TV through the receiver, I'll just hook it up the way mntech suggested.
> 
> 
> Thanks for you help!



I'm new, so please excuse any gaffes.


My DirectTV DVR has only one HDMI output. You would have to use a HDMI switch or replug.


Also, my DirectTV doesn't transmit standard channels via HDMI. Unless there is something about DirectTV I don't know, you need a non-HDMI connection to get these channels. I use composite to the game/TV input on the 908 so I can get the sound and HDMI upconvert, but you could use a direct connection instead.


The Samsung TV should have source settings for each HDMI input (also for composite if you use my suggestion). You switch between them using the source button.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Also, my DirectTV doesn’t transmit standard channels via HDMI. Unless there is something about DirectTV I don’t know, you need a non-HDMI connection to get these channels



What kind of DirecTV box do you have? I only use HDMI and get standard and hi def channels on it.


Is that a limitation of their DVR's? If so, that would suck.


----------



## BeesKnees




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/13239903
> 
> 
> What kind of DirecTV box do you have? I only use HDMI and get standard and hi def channels on it.
> 
> 
> Is that a limitation of their DVR's? If so, that would suck.



I have the DIRECTV Plus HD DVR (no model #). Their site also shows a non-HD DVR. When I select a non-HD channel using HDMI on the TV (Samsung), it displays the message Not supported mode - either directly connected or thru the 908. Curiously, I get the audio through the 908 but not directly connected. The component connection works fine either way and upconverts nicely thru the 908.


Yes, it sucks, but not too badly since you don't have to switch often and the 908 makes it easy.


----------



## Anthony T

So I know now that I need 4 HDMI cables- 1 for the receiver, 1 for my PS3, 1 for the DirecTV box, and 1 for the upconverting DVD player.


My friend said I would need a fiber-optic wire. What is that for and does it give better PQ/sound than HDMI?


----------



## wdaniel




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BeesKnees* /forum/post/13240492
> 
> 
> I have the DIRECTV Plus HD DVR (no model #). Their site also shows a non-HD DVR. When I select a non-HD channel using HDMI on the TV (Samsung), it displays the message Not supported mode - either directly connected or thru the 908. Curiously, I get the audio through the 908 but not directly connected. The component connection works fine either way and upconverts nicely thru the 908.
> 
> 
> Yes, it sucks, but not too badly since you don't have to switch often and the 908 makes it easy.



OK, staring at the unopened box. This has me quite concerned. I too have the black DirecTV HD-DVR box. Am I screwed via HDMI for watching standard def?


----------



## kxlexus

I have a Directv HD box. It only uses 1 output to the TV. It is a HDMI cable. I get standard and HD channels through this 1 cable.


----------



## wdaniel

Is it an HD-DVR Black Box though?


----------



## mtntech

Thank you for noticing my small contribution!

Regarding the HD DVR to find the model flip open the access card door (lower right hand corner of the face of the DVR) and the sticker in there tells you the model #.

Our HD DVR transmits sd and hd signals just fine.

Regarding the hook-up of the dvr to the tv and also to the tv via the 605 you will have to switch the hdmi as the hd dvr has but 1 hdmi out. Other than the extra cables required of a component run you lose nothing by running component to the tv (afaik).

Is there the chance there is some confusion re: the HR21-x does not have an off the air tuner vs. the HR20-x that does? I have never heard that the D* box cannot transmit both?!?


----------



## Magooley

You know, I never checked to see how many HDMI outputs my (silver) DirectTV HD DVR has! Duh...think I would have checked. Anyway, thanks for all the advice. If it does have only one output for HDMI, then I'll go the way of component like mtntech first suggested.


Thanks again everybody.


----------



## Daveyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wdaniel* /forum/post/13242531
> 
> 
> Is it an HD-DVR Black Box though?



I have the DTV HDDVR HR21...the newest one with the piano black finish. It has 1 HDMI port. I have it going to my Sammy 5884's HDMI1 port. The HR21 does both HD and SD. I also have an Onkyo 605 which I have not hooked up yet


----------



## wdaniel

Ok, that's the one that I've got. Let me know how the 605 handles the signals. The impression I was getting was that the receiver was causing an issue with the SD transmission via HDMI, but perhaps I am mistaken....


----------



## BeesKnees

The light dawns. With some help on the DirecTV forum, I found that my TV doesn’t support 480i via HDMI. The 908 upconverts everything else, but apparently not HDMI input. I used the HR20 Setup to exclude 480i output and it fixed the problem. Now to go unplug some cables.


BTW, the mysterious audio I mentioned in an earlier post was because I still had the audio link to the 908 hooked up, and it used that in the absence of other audio.


----------



## wdaniel

What kind of TV do you have?


Surely the XBR4 will support this.


----------



## BeesKnees

Samsung LN-S2652D


----------



## mgouki

Just got mine in today. I'm still at work so I haven't had time to mess with it, but tomorrow I'll get it all wired up and see how she sounds. Poor guy I work with that picked it up for me is only 5'4", 140lbs. lol "Man, this thing is heavy!"


----------



## avsbulb

Some of you guys out there might be still waiting for a good price - How is $698 with free shipping from 6av.com? I got the price from this week's name your price promotion. I put $650 in the form, then next day a sales person (his name is Roberto) called me offering $698. On website this is out of stock and he told me it will arrive in two weeks.


The promotion ends tomorrow, so hurry up if you think this is a good price!


----------



## avsbulb

This is my first post, this site only allow link after 3 post, one more to go. Sorry


----------



## avsbulb

This is the third one. Also need to wait another 20 seconds. My God!


----------



## avsbulb

Here is the link for name your price at 6av.com
http://www.6ave.com/shop/NameYourPrice.aspx


----------



## Anthony T

For those of you who have the Sanus Hover Stands, what type of screw do I need to buy to put the speakers on them? Is that the same type of screw I will need to use to mount the fronts on the wall?


----------



## kxlexus

Looks like the 908 has proved to be a good seller for Onkyo. The prices went back up and nobody has them in stock.


----------



## lexi73

ya I hear ya, hope prices drop back to what they were before...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kxlexus* /forum/post/13267428
> 
> 
> Looks like the 908 has proved to be a good seller for Onkyo. The prices went back up and nobody has them in stock.


----------



## sandworms

looks like vanns has it at $769 as of today


----------



## Anthony T




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sandworms* /forum/post/13300062
> 
> 
> looks like vanns has it at $769 as of today



They've had it at $769. I bought mine from them at that price 2 weeks ago.


----------



## lexi73

Amazon price update!!! $689.90 + shipping = $744ish

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...ctiveda8710-20 


GO BUY cuz i cant..


----------



## newmanp

Long time lurker, first time poster!


I received my 908 last week and have it all set up. Works like a dream! Had to take a little longer to get it as I live in Japan though!


My question is:


When I output the DVD player in "Initial Settings" to 1080p, the screen goes blank and does not recover. 1080i works fine, but not 1080p. I have a 1080p TV (JVC LT 46FN97).


Am I missing something in the settings? Thanks!


----------



## Daveyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newmanp* /forum/post/13322948
> 
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster!
> 
> 
> I received my 908 last week and have it all set up. Works like a dream! Had to take a little longer to get it as I live in Japan though!
> 
> 
> My question is:
> 
> 
> When I output the DVD player in "Initial Settings" to 1080p, the screen goes blank and does not recover. 1080i works fine, but not 1080p. I have a 1080p TV (JVC LT 46FN97).
> 
> 
> Am I missing something in the settings? Thanks!



Do you have it hooked up via HDMI cable? I think 1080p can only be output by HDMI.


----------



## newmanp

Yes I do. I have the DVD player hooked into the receiver via HDMI and then I have the received HDMI'd into the TV.


----------



## Rattor

I'm picking up this system some time in the next month, and one complaint I've read about in this thread is the speaker wire size. I was wondering if anyone could point out some better speaker wires to buy. I'll probably be running a total of 25-35 feet of wire for the back sourrounds.


Also, has anyone reported any problems with using digital coax audio or optical audio with the 605? I'm going to be running the video from my HD-DVR straight to my TV using component, and either optical or digital coax to the 605. I want to buy all wires and cables in advance, and I'm not sure which one would be better.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13359715
> 
> 
> I'm picking up this system some time in the next month, and one complaint I've read about in this thread is the speaker wire size. I was wondering if anyone could point out some better speaker wires to buy. I'll probably be running a total of 25-35 feet of wire for the back sourrounds.



14ga from Home Depot or Lowes will work fine if you want to buy locally. They have big spools and sell them by the foot. if you want to buy online, get it from monoprice.com
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 




> Quote:
> Also, has anyone reported any problems with using digital coax audio or optical audio with the 605? I'm going to be running the video from my HD-DVR straight to my TV using component, and either optical or digital coax to the 605. I want to buy all wires and cables in advance, and I'm not sure which one would be better.



optical or digital coax will sound the same. Use whichever is available.


buy your cables at monoprice.com if you want inexpensive high quality cables.


----------



## Rattor

Thanks for the quick reply!


Another question: I plan on using banana plugs to connect the wire to the receiver. However, I don't know how the wires connect to the speakers. Will there be banana connections like the receiver, or will I have to connect the bare wires to the back of the speaker? Basically I am asking if I need 2 banana connectors per speaker, or 4.


----------



## afrogt

its 2 per speaker, one positive and one negative. But I think the 908 speakers use spring clips anyway so your real answer is use bare wire


----------



## andydumi

In most pictures, I see the DVD player placed on top of the receiver. However, I have also heard some complainnig the receiver gets too hot.


In my entertainment center, I was thinking of doing it like the pictures, with receiver on the bottom and Dvd on top of it, and some 6-8 inches of clearance on top of both of those until the next shelf. Is that a reasonable approach?


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/13362099
> 
> 
> In most pictures, I see the DVD player placed on top of the receiver. However, I have also heard some complainnig the receiver gets too hot.
> 
> 
> In my entertainment center, I was thinking of doing it like the pictures, with receiver on the bottom and Dvd on top of it, and some 6-8 inches of clearance on top of both of those until the next shelf. Is that a reasonable approach?



It does get quite warm, but nothing that worries me yet. If I could avoid it, I'd not put any components on top of it (I don't), but if I had to, I'd probably be just fine putting the DVD player on top. If that's the only way it will work for you, it'll be fine. Enjoy!


----------



## Rattor

Thanks again, afrogt!


Another question. What is the clearance underneath the DVD player? I am considering stacking the DVD player on top of the receiver, but with some side-blowing case fans between the two. The ones I am looking at are 17 mm tall, and I wanted to know if I could put the DVD player on top of the receiver without resting it on top of the fans.


----------



## afrogt

Like the previous poster said, I don't put anything on top of my receivers. I let them get all the ventilation possible.


----------



## andydumi

I guess receiver on top of the DVD Player would work. THen I can put a couple fans on the receiver and make sure its cool. If only it had a switched outlet...


----------



## waywreth

Wanted to offer my thanks for the forums recommending this. I was looking for a new receiver and speakers, and decided on the Onkyo 908 mainly due to the reviews and feedback on AVS.


Hopefully this will be easy to setup... best I can tell all I need is HDMI cables - cable box to receiver in, DVD player to receiver in, and reciever out to TV.


Would you recommend I purchase banana clips for the wires that go into the reciever, or can I just use the screw on connections? It's pretty cramped behind my TV.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *waywreth* /forum/post/13368799
> 
> 
> Wanted to offer my thanks for the forums recommending this. I was looking for a new receiver and speakers, and decided on the Onkyo 908 mainly due to the reviews and feedback on AVS.
> 
> 
> Hopefully this will be easy to setup... best I can tell all I need is HDMI cables - cable box to receiver in, DVD player to receiver in, and reciever out to TV.
> 
> 
> Would you recommend I purchase banana clips for the wires that go into the reciever, or can I just use the screw on connections? It's pretty cramped behind my TV.



Check mono price for cables, good prices and reasonable shipping.


Banana Plugs are convenience and they look cool, but who's going to look back there







. Once you get the plugs attached to the wire it's plug and play so if you're working in a cramped area they could be helpful.


----------



## waywreth

Thanks for the tips! I'll probably pick up the plugs when I run to Home Depot for the cord hiding stuff.


As per the HDMI cables - I own a bunch from monoprice already. I initially went to buy them at a chain store and choked on the price, so shopped around and many sites recommended monoprice.


----------



## Anthony T

My system was hooked up yesterday with my PZ700U and it sounds great! Although we used it as a 5.1 system instead because 7.1 and even 6.1 would be overkill for the room the TV is in.


I'm pretty sure the guy who hooked it up used the speaker wire it came with, and they told me that 14ga is too thick.


The only thing I want to know is how to get the iPod dock working properly. We do get music from it, but I also believe in the manual it says you can play videos on your TV using your iPod (if you have a video iPod). Anyone know how?


----------



## yajiv

I am a new registrant to the site. Thanks everyone for posting such useful information on this model. I watched for a week for deals and placed order two days ago and now I can't wait to receive it.

I paid around $700. 6Ave (sorry I can't yet post URL) has a deal price and 5% discount, free shipping offer

Coupon AFL5 for 5% off.

I have only regular 27" CRT TV but I am starting my upgrades with sound first and then may buy a projector. Can anyone suggest a great projector below $2K.


----------



## affiatati7

I bought this system back in September. I love the audio. Very clear, bass is good.


I only have one concern: when I play a DVD movie and raise the volume to around 75-80, sometimes the center speaker will crackle if someone is yelling or has a loud voice on screen. Anyone else notice this problem? Any soulutions besides lowering the volume? I use the original wires. Should I upgrade?


----------



## rayg5102

Well Ive been following this thread since November. I have been interested in the speakers (SKS-HT750b) of this package. Since there are no real reviews, I have to rely on people in these type of sites. Seems the overall review is they are worth the price and put out great sound.

I will be buying these shortly....thanks for the feed back.


----------



## thunderbirdy02

Just finished reading all 20+ pages in this thread, and i'm leaning heavily toward this system to compliment my 50" Panny plasma, ps3, xbox360 and HD DVR. The only thing that is stopping me from pulling the trigger are the posts about the system not being loud enough. It will be in a room about 15x15 ft.


----------



## BigJ18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderbirdy02* /forum/post/13388041
> 
> 
> Just finished reading all 20+ pages in this thread, and i'm leaning heavily toward this system to compliment my 50" Panny plasma, ps3, xbox360 and HD DVR. The only thing that is stopping me from pulling the trigger are the posts about the system not being loud enough. It will be in a room about 15x15 ft.



I don't know what people are doing if they think the system isn't loud enough. I have a room bigger than yours in my basement, can crank the system up 80%, and hear it two floors up. 110 Watts per channel plus 230 Watts in the sub. If this system isn't loud enough I don't know what is.


----------



## BigJ18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Anthony T* /forum/post/13370644
> 
> 
> The only thing I want to know is how to get the iPod dock working properly. We do get music from it, but I also believe in the manual it says you can play videos on your TV using your iPod (if you have a video iPod). Anyone know how?



I have the same problem as you Anthony. I read the manual and it says to hook the iPod dock up to the game/tv input using S-Video. The included AS-1 doesn't have S-Video so I figured it would still work with composite. I switched the game/aux input to DOCK like the manual says. All I get is sound and a blue screen. I also tried hooking it up through the front AUX.


I would love to hear how people hooked their iPod docks up who have the video working on their TV.


----------



## thunderbirdy02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BigJ18* /forum/post/13394152
> 
> 
> I don't know what people are doing if they think the system isn't loud enough. I have a room bigger than yours in my basement, can crank the system up 80%, and hear it two floors up. 110 Watts per channel plus 230 Watts in the sub. If this system isn't loud enough I don't know what is.



good to hear. paid $705 shipped from 6ave today, along with speaker wire and an extra hdmi cable from monoprice.


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yajiv* /forum/post/13382687
> 
> 
> I am a new registrant to the site. Thanks everyone for posting such useful information on this model. I watched for a week for deals and placed order two days ago and now I can't wait to receive it.
> 
> I paid around $700. 6Ave (sorry I can't yet post URL) has a deal price and 5% discount, free shipping offer
> 
> Coupon AFL5 for 5% off.
> 
> I have only regular 27" CRT TV but I am starting my upgrades with sound first and then may buy a projector. Can anyone suggest a great projector below $2K.



The projector you get will depend greatly on your placement flexibility, budget, and specific needs. ProjectorCentral.com has a lot of info about most projectors and has calculators so you can see if a certain projector will work for your planned placement. Also, the "Digital Projectors - Under $3,000 USD MSRP" sub forum under "Display Devices" here in the AVS Forums in invaluable for someone researching projectors.


I bought my first projector in January and coupled it with this home theater and a HD-A3 DVD player and I am experiencing movies now like I never thought I would (or at least not for another 10 years!). I went with the 1080p Mitsubishi HC4900. Amazing price (after the $500 rebate - which only took about a month and half to arrive in the mail) and the picture is incredible. And with this home theater receiver, I only need to run ONE HDMI cable to the projector. All my components on my rack hook into the receiver with various kinds of cables and the 605 converts them all to HDMI. Pretty sweet set up.


Anyway, check out the site and forum I mentioned above and after a little research, you'll be able to decide on something that will work for you. Good luck!


----------



## BigJ18

705 shipped? I paid about 850 shipped from 6 ave. I guess I just got unlucky, or impatient. Good call on the speaker wire- the included wires are pretty wimpy.


----------



## Rattor

OK...I'm slightly peeved at monoprice now.


Yesterday, I put together a large order of cables and such for when I receive my 908, and it was shipped yesterday. I ordered all together to save shipping. Today, I received an email from them saying the speaker wire I ordered was out of stock and was not included in my shipment, with an ETA of none to very long (their words). So now I have HDMI cables, component cables, and digital coax cables coming, with no speaker wire. And the kicker: in order to place an order for new speaker wire, the shipping will be an additional $8, whereas they only refunded me ~$1 shipping cost (on top of the cost of the speaker wire) for not including the speaker wire in my original order










Wish they would have told me before shipping so I could pick another item to include instead.


Anyone think I will have any luck calling them up and asking for a discount on re-shipping costs?


Real Question:


The speaker wire I ordered:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


Does anyone know if this will be the same thing?
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 



I liked how the one I ordered looked, but I guess I can deal with the white jacket on the in-wall wire, as long as there is no difference in audio quality. Does the fact that they are in-wall mean anything real in terms of audio quality? Also, does the "oxygen-free" thing of my original order mean anything, or is that a marketing gimmick?


Just to clarify, I will not be running my speaker wires in any walls.



PS. Does anyone knows of another place to buy cheap speaker wire?


EDIT: Might just go and buy 2 50ft spools of 16AWG instead of the 100ft spool of 14AWG I originally planned to.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


Comments or suggestions?


----------



## andydumi

Anyone know if there will be a new HTIB with the 606 receiver? In other words, I like the speakers in this package a lot, but I would like a couple more HDMI inputs.


Also, how does the receiver come packaged in this bundle? I am thinking of getting the whole thing and reselling the receiver and getting a 606 or a 705 separately.


----------



## afrogt

I'm sure a 606 HTIB package will be available sooner or later, but what's the point in buying the whole package, selling the receiver and then buying another 606 receiver?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/13411128
> 
> 
> I'm sure a 606 HTIB package will be available sooner or later, but what's the point in buying the whole package, selling the receiver and then buying another 606 receiver?



2 more HDMIs if nothing else. But perhaps Ill just buy the speaker set separately.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/13411128
> 
> 
> I'm sure a 606 HTIB package will be available sooner or later, but what's the point in buying the whole package, selling the receiver and then buying another 606 receiver?



I think he was gonna buy a 908 HTiB (with the 605), sell the 605, and buy the 606 when it came out.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13411570
> 
> 
> I think he was gonna buy a 908 HTiB (with the 605), sell the 605, and buy the 606 when it came out.




Got it, that didn't seem clear from his first message. He should know that the warranty is not vaild for the person he would sell his 605 to.


From the Onkyousa web site.
_To be covered by this warranty the Onkyo product concerned must have been purchased directly from Onkyo or an Onkyo Authorized Dealer and the person seeking warranty service must reside in one of the states of the United States of America or in the District of Columbia. *This warranty extends only to the original purchaser and cannot be transferred to anyone.*_


----------



## Jakeman02

You're probably going to take a major hit on the 605 if you do it that way. Once the 606s hit the market the resale value of the 605 is going to bottom and it's already at a great price new if you catch a sale.


Personally I would get a cheap $150ish receiver to tide you over like the Panasonic XR55 and spend the rest $550ish on speakers and sub, you'll put together a much better system that way and sound quality on the xr55 is excellent in comparison to the onk although it doesn't have HDMI or the other features.


Then when the 606 comes out you can either sell the Panny with not as much lost and get the 606 or move the panny into a smaller bedroom system.


Or if you have to have HDMI now get the 908 package and get a HDMI splitter and forget about it.


----------



## Rattor

So is the only difference between the 605 and the 606 the extra HDMI ports? Is there any difference in the audio processing capabilities or the video capabilities? The way I plan to set up my system, I will only need 2 HDMI ins. Everything else will be digital coax and optical with the video running straight to my TV.


----------



## waywreth

So... got it all hooked up yesterday. I used the included DVD player, and I have a DVR/Cable box that has an HDMI input. My TV is the Sharp Aquos 46".


I connected the DVD player and cable box to the receiver via HDMI (no other cords) and the HDMI output from receiver to TV (no other cords) and after a few moments of configuration, it works perfectly!


Listening volume is low 70s for DVD and mid to upper 60s for TV. Is this normal for everyone else? Any other suggested settings I should look into? Everything is at 1080p that can be, and uses the 7 speakers as they should.


Oh - and the wire it comes with is 18ga junk. Buy other wire. I used 14ga and it fit without any issues.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13414888
> 
> 
> So is the only difference between the 605 and the 606 the extra HDMI ports? Is there any difference in the audio processing capabilities or the video capabilities? The way I plan to set up my system, I will only need 2 HDMI ins. Everything else will be digital coax and optical with the video running straight to my TV.



Features look to be the same other than the 4 HDMI inputs. It's still to early to tell for sure but I wouldn't expect anything else other than a minor tweak. Here's the link for the 606.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...3#post13394773


----------



## waywreth

Hmmm I've run into one problem... Trying to connect my Wii to the system.

I connect the Wii to the back ports marked "Game/TV" with the Red/White/Yellow cables.

I then select "game/tv" as the device on the remote, but I can only hear the Wii, and don't get a picture. I tried to set "game/tv" to IN1, IN2, and IN3, but none of them make a difference. Any ideas?


Edit - Fixed it! Saw another post that gave me a clue what was going on... The default setup in the digital input had that port already assigned to something else. Removed it and it works now!


----------



## Rattor

Just placed an order for the Onkyo 908 HTiB. Just wanted to thank all the people here for the awesome info and advice, and just wanted to let you know to shortly expect many many more questions from me when it actually arrives next week










EDIT: Placed my order first thing this morning, and later today I noticed that the website at 6ave.com now said that it ships in 7-10 business days, whereas when I ordered, it said ships in 1-3 business days. Called up to ask about the difference, and apparently I was one of last ones to buy it before the warehouse stock was wiped out. Mine will still be shipped in 1-3 days. Awesome







Can't wait...


----------



## thunderbirdy02

should have mine today if anyone wants pics/specs/measurements.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderbirdy02* /forum/post/13458136
> 
> 
> should have mine today if anyone wants pics/specs/measurements.



SOme pics and measurements of the center speaker and one of the others would be great. I am trying to figure out how it will fit...


----------



## thunderbirdy02

exact measurements of the center speaker : 13 7/8 in X 3 1/2 in X 5 1/2 in (LxWxH)


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/13458348
> 
> 
> SOme pics and measurements of the center speaker and one of the others would be great. I am trying to figure out how it will fit...



Crutchfield has an easy to read interface with some decent pictures of the components.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-H1CQZO9...P908&s=0&cc=01


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderbirdy02* /forum/post/13459012
> 
> 
> exact measurements of the center speaker : 13 7/8 in X 3 1/2 in X 5 1/2 in (LxWxH)



Where did you order the system from and how long did it take to arrive?


----------



## thunderbirdy02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13460220
> 
> 
> Where did you order the system from and how long did it take to arrive?



scroll up ^ i ordered from 6ave on the 16th and got it today, $705 shipped.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thunderbirdy02* /forum/post/13461608
> 
> 
> scroll up ^ i ordered from 6ave on the 16th and got it today, $705 shipped.



Sort of what I was afraid of..ordered from 6ave on Friday, said it would ship in 1-3 business days, now mysteriously upped to 7-10. Wanted to play with my new toy this coming weekend, but that is looking very unlikely. Ah well...


----------



## Rattor

OK...now I'm really pissed. I ordered on Friday when the site said "In stock, ships in 1-3 business days". On Monday, that changed to "In stock, ships in 7-10 business days", and today changed to "Out of Stock - On Order". Went to the live chat to see if mine would still be shipped, and apparently, they expect the item to come in "some time in the next few weeks", and there are none in any warehouse or any store. So after waiting so long to actually order one, I am now stuck waiting for it to ship










I checked all of the authorized Onkyo dealers' websites, and apparently, all of them except the ones selling at near MSRP (~$1000) are sold out, backordered, oversold, waiting for shipment, etc etc...


Can't even cancel my order and get it from somewhere else...


----------



## Rattor

For anyone else waiting to buy this system and can't locate it at an authorized Onkyo dealer: I called Onkyo Technical Assistance, and asked them about the dearth of Onkyo HT-SP908 Systems, and he said that a large shipment was slated to go out to all dealers at the end of the month (March). There should be plenty to go around after that shipment goes out.


----------



## fireman325

I would like to thank everyone who posted regarding the HT-SP908. Your posts are part of the reason I decided to go with this system. Another reason is that it will decode Dolby TureHD and DTS-HD Master Audio, as I will be buying a blu-ray player soon. I got it from vanns.com for $769.99 with free shipping. It was the best deal I could find from an authorized dealer when I placed my order, and I wasn't willing to wait for a better deal to save $20. I've had it about a week now and so far I am very impressed. The rest of my home theater consists of a Samsung FP-T5084 50" plasma, a pre-HDMI Xbox 360, Nintendo Wii, Comcast HD-DVR cable box, and Logitech Harmony 550 remote control. I have the system set up using only 5 speakers, as I just don't have the room for the other 2. I may eventually run them somewhere else in the house using zone 2. The receiver accounted for this with no problem. The sound quality is amazing. For those of you saying you're not getting sound until the receiver is turned up to 50 or 60, I'm getting sound at 25. At 80 on Saving Private Ryan I can hardly stand to stay in the room. With the volume on 55-60 I can listen to the system from almost anywhere in the house. For subwoofer cables I used RG6 with F to male RCA adaptors from monoprice.com. This cable costs about $8 to make and is higher quality than anything you'll ever find with the word "Monster" on the package. Just remember to wrench tighten your adaptors onto the cable.

The system wasn't that difficult to set up. In fact, I've probably had to do more tweaking on my Logitech remote than anything else in the system. I ran the Audyssey set up but ended up making some changes. I set the crossover for all the speakers at 100Hz. This way the subwoofer handles ALL the bass and the receiver doesn't have to work as hard pushing bass to the satellite speakers. All my components run into the receiver via HDMI or component video, and a single HDMI cable (again from monoprice.com for about $6) runs to the TV. The DVD player is pretty good and will get me by until the new Panasonic DMP-BD50 comes out in a month or so. The Ipod dock works great and it's nice being able to control it with my universal remote. Again the sound is amazing, whether from a DVD, the cable box, Ipod dock or a video game system. I had a small Panasonic HTiB before, but this system blows it out of the water so bad I can hardly describe it. I can't believe what I've been missing out on all this time. Again, thanks to everyone who posted here; your information was a tremendous help.


----------



## grapaslingo

Hi guys,


I have a quick question: I'm going to have a hard sell with my wife as it is with this system.







I was wondering what would happen if I only put one central surround speaker flanked by the other two on our back wall. Is there a setting that will allow it to handle 6.1, or is it automatic?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mikeynavy1

You can tell the receiver that you only have 6 speakers hooked up. Otherwise, if you decide to use the Audyssey function it will find only 6 and configure it that way.


----------



## sorahl

Thanks for your post. It was very helpful.

My concern, as many folks are with buying these systems I'm sure, is being able to connect all my devices with the best connection and audio as well.


I have a HR20-700 (HDMI), Phillips Upconvert DVD Player (HDMI), XBOX 360 (component/optical), XBOX (component/optical) Wii (component/rca) Vsmile (rca) Sandisk V-mate (rca), Little Leap (rca), XM radio SkiFi2 tuner (can be wireless, rca)


The tv to connect the receiver to has 2 HDMI, 2 Component, 2 RCA

Of course....I would prefer to use the fewest connections on the tv possible so that the receiver is truly switching between all devices.


My question is, is the 908 going to work for me?







is any receiver going to...


John


----------



## Rattor

Finally got my 908 yesterday. Took a few hours to set it up, mainly because I had to measure and cut my own speaker wire. Works like a charm. Will probably have more questions as I use it more.


----------



## bulls

i tried to pick up the sr800 box and i broke my back,

i bet the 908 is even heavier...


----------



## affiatati7

When you are watching a DVD and have the system cranked to 80% does your center speaker crackle when someone is yelling or an extra loud noise comes out of center speaker? What are your settings?


----------



## memphis87

the only time i have had crackling was when the speaker wire was loose from the back of the receiver


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bulls* /forum/post/13540589
> 
> 
> i tried to pick up the sr800 box and i broke my back,
> 
> i bet the 908 is even heavier...



94 pounds, according to the DHL shipping weight.


----------



## ragtop69gs

Well I jumped on the bandwagon here and bought the

HT-SP908 over the weekend from Vann's. Tracking say's I'll have it friday according to fed-ex. I'm sure I'll enjoy this system.


I'm sure I'll have more questions later, but for now I only have this one. I have not stepped up to a hdtv yet (next on the list), I currently have a 40" Mitsu. crt tv from 1993 (no hdmi) how would I feed it from the 605 ? I really like the crt's picture, yes even at 480 but I know I need to come out of the electronic stone age SOON


----------



## fireman325

Just use a component video cable.


----------



## maley

Just so I don't have to make another topic for this.


I want to get this HTiB however I have a question on buying over the internet. I've never purchased anything this large over the internet and I like to have warranties and stuff on my expensive electronics (bought extended ones on my PS3 and a lifetime on my HDTV, usually a waste but I think they're worth it when I pay $500 and $1,200+).


No electronics stores near me sell this HTiB and I can't find the receiver either if i wanted to buy the receiver and speakers separately. Are these generally safe to buy over the internet, I was thinking of getting it from Amazon.


----------



## fireman325

Circuit City does carry the receiver in their stores. However if you want to buy online go to this link for the list of authorized Onkyo internet dealers, which Amazon is by the way.
http://www.onkyousa.com/locations_intdealer.cfm 

Personally I bought mine from vanns.com and it was fine. Just check to see who's got the best price. Several of the dealers may be offering free shipping.


----------



## Jakeman02

shoponkyo.com has the best pricing on the receiver right now if you don't mind gong refurb and if you get it today they have a 10% off sale going. Free shipping and $10 credit after signing up with the website = < $300 shipped.


----------



## Jakeman02




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maley* /forum/post/13611320
> 
> 
> Just so I don't have to make another topic for this.
> 
> 
> I want to get this HTiB however I have a question on buying over the internet. I've never purchased anything this large over the internet and I like to have warranties and stuff on my expensive electronics (bought extended ones on my PS3 and a lifetime on my HDTV, usually a waste but I think they're worth it when I pay $500 and $1,200+).
> 
> 
> No electronics stores near me sell this HTiB and I can't find the receiver either if i wanted to buy the receiver and speakers separately. Are these generally safe to buy over the internet, I was thinking of getting it from Amazon.



As long as they are an authorized dealer you're fine. If they aren't authorized the factory warranty is void. Their are lots of good dealers out there that are authorized J&R, Crutchfield, B&H Photo, Amazon, ABT, 6ave among many others. Go to the manufacturers website and you can find a list of authorized internet dealers.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maley* /forum/post/13611320
> 
> 
> Just so I don't have to make another topic for this.
> 
> 
> I want to get this HTiB however I have a question on buying over the internet. I've never purchased anything this large over the internet and I like to have warranties and stuff on my expensive electronics (bought extended ones on my PS3 and a lifetime on my HDTV, usually a waste but I think they're worth it when I pay $500 and $1,200+).
> 
> 
> No electronics stores near me sell this HTiB and I can't find the receiver either if i wanted to buy the receiver and speakers separately. Are these generally safe to buy over the internet, I was thinking of getting it from Amazon.



You can buy the HTiB from 6ave...seems to be the cheapest right now, but they are out of stock. Also, you can use the code AFL5 for 5% off, and no tax (except in NY and NJ) as well as free shipping.

http://www.6ave.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=ONKHTSP908


----------



## andydumi

Is it worth picking this up refurbished on accessories4less? Its a good deal, and it comes with warranty, but are refurbs worth it?


----------



## newmanp

Anyone having problems with this system and compatability to a Playstation 2? I've got mine plugged into the Onkyo via RCA cables, and in the middle of a game, the screen will become all jumbled up, for lack of better words.


Mirror images of different parts of the screen appear over other parts of the screen. It have troubleshot it, and it does not happen if I have the PS2 plugged directly into the TV.


Anyone else had this problem? Suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/13637857
> 
> 
> Is it worth picking this up refurbished on accessories4less? Its a good deal, and it comes with warranty, but are refurbs worth it?



Its $650 on that site plus you pay for shipping. Might as well buy new since it seems people are getting them in the low to mid $700 range.


----------



## Rattor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/13637857
> 
> 
> Is it worth picking this up refurbished on accessories4less? Its a good deal, and it comes with warranty, but are refurbs worth it?



After shipping, you end up paying more than $700. If you can wait, you can buy it from 6ave . It's out of stock right now, but after adding it to cart and applying the coupon AFL5, you can probably get it cheaper new than refurbished from accessories4less, since there is no tax and free shipping from 6ave for people out of NY and NJ.


----------



## andydumi

Thanks. Ill wait for 6ave to get it then.


----------



## gunstarx

Hey guys, just found this out from slickdeals... seems like a very good deal


----------



## gunstarx

Darn it won't let me post it until after 3 posts


----------



## gunstarx

Hey guys, just found this out... seems like a very good deal

http://forums.slickdeals.net/showthr...uid=0&t=799516 


Price - $299.96

if you add in the 5% code - you'll save like $15

I did a checkout on this and there's no tax also... a greate buy i think


just a thought


Forgot to mention - 605 receiver only which is still a good deal i think.


----------



## grapaslingo

Hi guys,


Apologies if this has been asked before--I've looked through the threads, but I can't seem to find a definitive answer to this. Does the receiver upconvert *all* video sources to HDMI?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Revenent




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grapaslingo* /forum/post/13673009
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Apologies if this has been asked before--I've looked through the threads, but I can't seem to find a definitive answer to this. Does the receiver upconvert *all* video sources to HDMI?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike



According to the manual (page 24), with "HDMI Monitor" set to "Yes", it will upconvert all other input types (component, S-video, composite) up to the HDMI output, as well as passing it through to the original type's output.


----------



## grapaslingo

Thanks--I should have just downloaded the pdf of the manual. Sorry!


----------



## shawnpatt

6ave offers a 12% off coupon for my company... (Sorry, I can't share the code)


It is on backorder for 2 weeks, but worth the wait.










Got the HT-SP908 for $653.82 out the door!!


ONKYO HTSP908 7.1-CHANNEL HOME THEATER SYSTEM WITH IPOD DOCK

Quantity: 1

Price: $742.98

----------------------------------------

12 PERCENT COUPON FROM ORDER TOTAL FOR EMPLOYE

Quantity: 1

Price: ($89.16)

----------------------------------------

Subtotal: $653.82

Shipping: $0.00

TAX($0.00): $0.00

Grand Total: $653.82


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shawnpatt* /forum/post/13800524
> 
> 
> 6ave offers a 12% off coupon for my company... (Sorry, I can't share the code)
> 
> 
> It is on backorder for 2 weeks, but worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the HT-SP908 for $653.82 out the door!!
> 
> 
> ONKYO HTSP908 7.1-CHANNEL HOME THEATER SYSTEM WITH IPOD DOCK
> 
> Quantity: 1
> 
> Price: $742.98
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> 12 PERCENT COUPON FROM ORDER TOTAL FOR EMPLOYE
> 
> Quantity: 1
> 
> Price: ($89.16)
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Subtotal: $653.82
> 
> Shipping: $0.00
> 
> TAX($0.00): $0.00
> 
> Grand Total: $653.82



That is amazing. I would love to have a code like that...


----------



## mamamikey

just bought the "Onkyo HT-SP908" and will be receiving it friday.


what i mostly bought it for is my gaming and blu-ray watching via PS3


i just want to make sure I will be prepared for when it comes.


bought 2 more extra 1.3a hdmi cables


to get the full experience on my ps3 system what options would i need to change considering ps3 now supports dts-hd


and have a 32" HDTV LCD if thats of any concern.


hope this makes sense since i know very little about this stuff


thank you


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mamamikey* /forum/post/13843474
> 
> 
> just bought the "Onkyo HT-SP908" and will be receiving it friday.
> 
> 
> what i mostly bought it for is my gaming and blu-ray watching via PS3
> 
> 
> i just want to make sure I will be prepared for when it comes.
> 
> 
> bought 2 more extra 1.3a hdmi cables
> 
> 
> to get the full experience on my ps3 system what options would i need to change considering ps3 now supports dts-hd
> 
> 
> and have a 32" HDTV LCD if thats of any concern.
> 
> 
> hope this makes sense since i know very little about this stuff
> 
> 
> thank you



Where did you find it? All the online spots seem to be out of stock.


----------



## lexi73

^^^^I would also like to know....I think i'm going to buy in the next few weeks...after I move.


----------



## mamamikey

crutchfield.com


----------



## Sakino

I was wondering if the reason this item has been out of stock everywhere might be because they are going to replace the current receiver(TX-SR605) with the receiver(TX-SR606) that states "Coming Soon" on Onkyo's website?


The reason I am asking is because most places are out of stock and I have till the end of the week to return my Samsung HT-AS720. The reason I am returning that unit is because I refuse to put up with the issues it has with the PS3, and was hoping there might be some light at the end of the tunnel since most places are out of the receiver and THE HTIB right now.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sakino* /forum/post/13854803
> 
> 
> I was wondering if the reason this item has been out of stock everywhere might be because they are going to replace the current receiver(TX-SR605) with the receiver(TX-SR606) that states "Coming Soon" on Onkyo's website?
> 
> 
> The reason I am asking is because most places are out of stock and I have till the end of the week to return my Samsung HT-AS720. The reason I am returning that unit is because I refuse to put up with the issues it has with the PS3, and was hoping there might be some light at the end of the tunnel since most places are out of the receiver and THE HTIB right now.



It would be nice. Increase the price some 100 dollars but keep it the same otherwise. I spoke with Onkyo on the phone and they said the 908 is not discontinued at this time, its just on backorder and that they will definitely come back in stock at some point. They would not say whether there would be a better bundle of some sort.


----------



## Rattor

It's strange, but I'm noticing that most places that sold this now have it listed back at MSRP ($999). Even Amazon is actually selling an item for MSRP









http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-SP908...0712199&sr=1-2


----------



## Sakino




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/13859098
> 
> 
> It would be nice. Increase the price some 100 dollars but keep it the same otherwise. I spoke with Onkyo on the phone and they said the 908 is not discontinued at this time, its just on backorder and that they will definitely come back in stock at some point. They would not say whether there would be a better bundle of some sort.





Most places I called said they would no longer be carrying the TX-SR605 receiver, which was boxed with this HTIB. Most stated that Onkyo had stopped production on that model number and wanted to make way for the new model(TX-SR606). My concern is I have till this weekend to decide if I want to keep my current Samsung or hope that Onkyo plans on updating the stock so the prices drop a bit again.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rattor* /forum/post/13859572
> 
> 
> It's strange, but I'm noticing that most places that sold this now have it listed back at MSRP ($999). Even Amazon is actually selling an item for MSRP



I noticed that too. I wonder if they are changing the MSRP if they swap in the 606 receiver.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sakino* /forum/post/13863213
> 
> 
> Most places I called said they would no longer be carrying the TX-SR605 receiver, which was boxed with this HTIB. Most stated that Onkyo had stopped production on that model number and wanted to make way for the new model(TX-SR606). My concern is I have till this weekend to decide if I want to keep my current Samsung or hope that Onkyo plans on updating the stock so the prices drop a bit again.



You could always return it and wait a few weeks til mid june and we see what happens with this bundle. Worse comes worse, you would rebuy the Samsung and maybe get it at a better price by then.


----------



## Revenent

I wonder if that's a good move... The 606 doesn't have component up-convert, only HDMI.


The only real upgrade seems to be the number of HDMI ports.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Revenent* /forum/post/13870077
> 
> 
> I wonder if that's a good move... The 606 doesn't have component up-convert, only HDMI.
> 
> 
> The only real upgrade seems to be the number of HDMI ports.




Number of HDMI ports is really the only compliant many people have with the receiver. That and the better Audyssey, and 1080i scaling is enough of an upgrade.


That said, its back in stock at Vanns, its 769 shipped I think.


----------



## sunsfan1991




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/13873161
> 
> 
> That said, its back in stock at Vanns, its 769 shipped I think.



Yes, it was anyway. I bought one yesterday, I hope to get it in next week and try it out over the long weekend


----------



## lexi73

I'm selling my current setup to bring this one in. Does anyone have any current deals on this? Only decent price i see is Vanns for $769.


Also all of you 908 current users...are you still happy with your purchase?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexi73* /forum/post/14041616
> 
> 
> I'm selling my current setup to bring this one in. Does anyone have any current deals on this? Only decent price i see is Vanns for $769.
> 
> 
> Also all of you 908 current users...are you still happy with your purchase?



Thsts pretty much the only place that has it. SOme stores have pulled it out of inventory altogether. Even calling Onkyo they say they are backordered.


Some speculate its because they want to update all the 605 receivers with the new firmware, some say it may get replaced with the 606 receiver and sold as a new item.


I am actually looking to see if I can find just the speaker package and then get the 606 separately. If anyone on here has upgraded the speakers and is no longer using them, would you be interested in selling them?


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexi73* /forum/post/14041616
> 
> 
> Also all of you 908 current users...are you still happy with your purchase?



I'm still really happy with mine. I'm currently using both of the HDMI ports and wish I had one or two more just in case, but I don't actually need any more right now. That is about the only little gripe I can muster against the system. If I ever add more HDMI components I could always add in an HDMI source selector, and that would be pretty simple.


----------



## mikeynavy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/14042048
> 
> 
> I'm still really happy with mine. I'm currently using both of the HDMI ports and wish I had one or two more just in case, but I don't actually need any more right now. That is about the only little gripe I can muster against the system. If I ever add more HDMI components I could always add in an HDMI source selector, and that would be pretty simple.



That's my plan too. I read somewhere in the 605 thread that the Oppo HDMI switch works pretty good with this receiver and some other switches don't work as well.


----------



## lexi73

well since my last post it seems as is vanns has sold out and they are on back order now....I'm not going to pay $1000 of the system that was once $700.


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeynavy1* /forum/post/14042907
> 
> 
> That's my plan too. I read somewhere in the 605 thread that the Oppo HDMI switch works pretty good with this receiver and some other switches don't work as well.



Thanks for the tip. I'll keep that in mind if I need to get one.


----------



## shogun042

i'm still happy with my purchase.


for some reason my receiver is only encoding Dolby Digital as opposed to Dolby Digital EX. i might have pressed some button by accident on the receiver or the remote but i don't know how to switch it back.


thanks in advance.


----------



## sunsfan1991




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shogun042* /forum/post/14048420
> 
> 
> i'm still happy with my purchase.
> 
> 
> for some reason my receiver is only encoding Dolby Digital as opposed to Dolby Digital EX. i might have pressed some button by accident on the receiver or the remote but i don't know how to switch it back.
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.



Did you press the button on the reciever (I think it says multichannel) if so I did the same thing, pressing it again put it back. If not the only thing I can tell you is to either reset to default or go thru every menu and try to find what you changed and change it back.


Where are you getting the DD EX signal from? The movie has to have that for you to get it, and if you are wathing it via PS3 as far as I know you just let the PS3 do the encoding and put the reciever is Multichannel.


----------



## lexi73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeynavy1* /forum/post/14042907
> 
> 
> That's my plan too. I read somewhere in the 605 thread that the Oppo HDMI switch works pretty good with this receiver and some other switches don't work as well.



See i thought about this also....but this is an additional $100 for a switch. It might be better to buy this 908 and try and sell the 605 to upgrade to a 606 for about the same price. You could probably sell the new 605 for $420 and get the 606 for $450. worth the hassle for the new 606 with an additional HDMI in and the new features if the 606.


----------



## mikeynavy1

Lexi...I agree to some extent, except that I don't think I'm going to need an extra HDMI port now. Initially my plan was to have my BD30 in one port and buy a switch to allow hookup of cable TV and an Oppo 983. Then the 983 came out and I wasn't going to pay Blu-Ray player price for a DVD player. I also found the upconvert of the BD30 to be better than I expected...actually on par with a previous Oppo 980H I had. I also found that for the my SA8300HDC box, component looks as good or better than HDMI, so I have that audio hooked up via digital coax. In the future I'll probably get an Oppo Blu-ray player when they come out, especially if the processing is as good as the 983, and then use the second port for the SA8300. No need for more ports. If I do need more ports by then hte 606 will be much cheaper or they'll have newer models out anyways. Others will want the ports for game consoles and what not.


----------



## andydumi

I just ordered the 908 on accessories4less and its shipped. 710 shipped is a good deal. Will be here Thursday.


Since I only have 3 devices, the DVD player it comes with, a PS3 and a cable box, I will probably connect the cable box via component and the other two via HDMI.


I may or may not upgrade to a 606 at some point down the line if I can snag one at a great deal, but otherwise, this should be fantastic for now.


----------



## lexi73

andydumi, I just looked and there were none available....its also a referb correct?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexi73* /forum/post/14053304
> 
> 
> andydumi, I just looked and there were none available....its also a referb correct?



Correct. But its an authorized dealer, and the warranty works fine if there are issues. And theres a return warranty if a new model pops up or the price drops.


With it being so scarce, I dont think we will see a flood of these anymore, if anything, a new model may be out in the fall sometime. Called Onkyo and they said while these are still technically "available" they are no longer being made so the odds of seeing new ones out there are only if there is some leftover stock in someone's warehouse somewhere. She did not know however if there was a replacement model coming, or what.


I like the speaker design, its wife approved, and this is a great package.


----------



## andydumi

It came on Friday, refurbed from accessories4less.


Perfect condition, looked new to me. Only thing missing out of the whole package was the little rubber feet for the speakers. Or maybe I missed it in the multitude of bags of manuals, cables, remotes and every other accessory known to man.


Set it up and watched a Bluray via PS3 and 7.1 is fantastic.


----------



## lexi73

Purchased mine also from Accessories4less.com


I'm going to try and sell the 605 off and try to spend less than $100 on an upgrade to the 606. there should be someone unaware on craigslist to buy the 605 for around $400 or a little less....


----------



## smitty25

Those still looking for the 908, Frys has them on sale for $300 off MSRP.


----------



## slowlemur

Anyone need stands? I have one pair that I was going to use for the front set of speakers, but decided (or rather, the wife decided) that with the size of the room, it makes more sense to wall mount them. These are the Onkyo AS240B (Black) ones that go with the set.


Shoot me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## [email protected]

"Since I only have 3 devices, the DVD player it comes with, a PS3 and a cable box, I will probably connect the cable box via component and the other two via HDMI."


Long-time reader, first-time poster

Just wanted to comment on andydumi and ask a question about Wall mounts. I'm pretty sure the PS3 has all of the upscaling capabilities of the Onkyo DVD player. I'm actually selling my DVD player to make some money back and conserve an HDMI port.

Anyways, my HT-SP908 just came in after I was able to pick up the HTIB for $670 shipped from Amazon wharehouse (incredible deal. only one available this time. you guys should keep your eyes open). Because my living room is smaller and my LCD is mounted, I was wanting to also mount the speakers. Do you have any ideas (is Monoprice the best option)? I'm looking at the Premier Mounts PSPK-5B Universal Speaker Mounts.


Thanks guys


----------



## lexi73

I purchased the cheap plastic wall mounts from monoprice and they work great....at @ $2 a piece i thought I'd give them a try and they work just fine...


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Lexi. I will check them out


----------



## sorahl

I just got my 908b and I'm really excited about it.

It looks good and sounds great

One SMALL issue ( i hope).

The HDMI connection from my MC pc. works great when connected to my Maxent but is VIDEO ONLY when connected through my Onkyo 605. don't know why, pretty sure there is nothing I can do about it.

what I am looking for is a device that will split out the audio from the hdmi cable so I can have the video come in from HDMI and audio over optical or EVEN RCA. i don't care


does something like this exist? not having much luck so far in finding this kind of thing


John


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexi73* /forum/post/14267851
> 
> 
> I purchased the cheap plastic wall mounts from monoprice and they work great....at @ $2 a piece i thought I'd give them a try and they work just fine...



I'm having trouble finding these brackets. Can you post the link please? Thanks.


----------



## Dr_Romulus

Can anyone confirm if the only difference between the 605 (in this HTIB) & the new 606 is the additional HDMI?


From the spec it looks like the 606 does not do component upconversion via HDMI so does that mean that I need to run HDMI & component cables if I want any component connections to get sent to the TV from the receiver?


What about any older stuff that I would connect (xbox [original], PS2, VCR, etc) that uses composite video? Does that require it own connection to the TV as well or does composite get upconverted??


Very confusing.


Right now I can either get the 908B for ~700 flat or get the 606 & HT750 speakers as seperates and it would cost me about ~800 and I lose the DVD player & the ipod dock (no loss there IMO) but get more HDMI connections.


I do NOT have a PS3 or XB360 at this point and my DVD player is old (no HDMI).


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dr_Romulus* /forum/post/14317872
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the only difference between the 605 (in this HTIB) & the new 606 is the additional HDMI?
> 
> 
> From the spec it looks like the 606 does not do component upconversion via HDMI so does that mean that I need to run HDMI & component cables if I want any component connections to get sent to the TV from the receiver?
> 
> 
> What about any older stuff that I would connect (xbox [original], PS2, VCR, etc) that uses composite video? Does that require it own connection to the TV as well or does composite get upconverted??
> 
> 
> Very confusing.
> 
> 
> Right now I can either get the 908B for ~700 flat or get the 606 & HT750 speakers as seperates and it would cost me about ~800 and I lose the DVD player & the ipod dock (no loss there IMO) but get more HDMI connections.
> 
> 
> I do NOT have a PS3 or XB360 at this point and my DVD player is old (no HDMI).



Other than the Additional 2 HDMI ports, I know the 606 lost one of the subscription radio ports. Not sure if it was Sirius or XM. I think there was also some kind of upgrade to the Audyssey, but again not sure. I have the 908 system and I have 2 components hooked up via HDMI (PS3 and HD Cable Box). Everything else is hooked up via component video (Wii, Xbox 360). The only cable I have going from the receiver to my TV is a single HDMI.


As for composite video connections, I'm not sure what would happen. I know you can get a component video cable set for your original Xbox, and that a lot of VCR's could take them also. I would assume you could do the same for a PS2?


Anyway, having said all that, if the ipod dock and DVD player are unimportant to you, why not just go with the 606 setup? My only complaint against the 605 receiver is that it only has the 2 HDMI inputs. Luckily (I suppose) my Xbox 360 is a pre-HDMI model, so I only need 2 (for now), but who knows how long it'll be before I add something else and have to put an HDMI switch in the system?


----------



## afrogt

For those looking for the 908 system, local Fry's stores are advertising it for $699 this weekend.

http://newspaperads.mercurynews.com/...22538370&type=


----------



## lostcase

Good deal for that unit, let me know if you get it.


----------



## blackskimmer

Just picked up mine for 720 shipped from Amazon.com. Looking forward to this combined with my PS3 and my Sharp Aquos SE94U. I cant wait. Considering this is my first surround sound system in like 10 years and my wife let upgrade my purchase from a 7200DH SONY to this I should be happy.


----------



## h_zee13

hey do you guys know any place in canada or any sites who would ship from canada.....cuz if i buy from the american sites, i gotta pay lot for the shipping and its not worth it anymore cuz it comes to about 1000$


please anyone help me out cuz i want that HTIB


thanks in advance


----------



## blackskimmer

h_zee13. Im in Canada. I am lucky enough to have family in the U.S. a mere 1 1/2 hours away. The difference in shipping cost was well stupid. $2.80 to my sisters and 454 dollars to my place in Canada.


If you dont have a access to a similar setup there are people who operate a service that will actually allow you to ship to their place of biz that is at the border or very close to it. Here in Manitoba this one guy did this as a favour for people it basically ended up overwhelming his biz so he ditched the old biz in favour of simply doing this.


I would check for something simliar in your area.


----------



## h_zee13

hey thanks blackskimmer

I'm actually in Montreal, Quebec


I will take a look at that, the only family i have in states is in Florida..lol


----------



## lexi73




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/14311111
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble finding these brackets. Can you post the link please? Thanks.



Sure here is the link:


Black:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


White:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## metrofire99

Thank you everyone for the excellent recommendation of this home theater system. I just watched the latest Die Hard movie live free or die hard and WOW WOW WOW. Sounds amazing. I am still not sure what setting it sounds better in. I guess it comes to personal preference.


What setting does everyone use for watching a movie? Sports ? tv show? etc? .


Thanks in advance. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Daveyd

I use either PLxII Movie or Music for Blu Ray movies. I use All Channel for MP3s or CDs


----------



## vrundmc

quick question...

do I have to use the dvd player supplied? I have my samsung blu ray so I would just use that to save an hdmi slot.


also....$500 shipped for me!
http://shop3.frys.com/product/538899...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## Claytonian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vrundmc* /forum/post/14663312
> 
> 
> quick question...
> 
> do I have to use the dvd player supplied? I have my samsung blu ray so I would just use that to save an hdmi slot.



No, the included DVD player is not integrated or anything. I don't use mine either.


----------



## vrundmc

I don't understand though...I may be stupid...I thought the 605 couldn't do DTS-HD or anything else related to HD audio but how is this capable of doing it?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vrundmc* /forum/post/14665409
> 
> 
> I don't understand though...I may be stupid...I thought the 605 couldn't do DTS-HD or anything else related to HD audio but how is this capable of doing it?



It can do everything. It can both decode it and also receive it as LPCM. You were misinformed.


----------



## Daveyd

I have the SP908 system and also have the Samsung 1400 and can verify that the 605 can indeed decode TrueHD and DTS-HD 5.1/7.1 bitstreamed from the 1400


----------



## Dr_Romulus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vrundmc* /forum/post/14663312
> 
> 
> quick question...
> 
> do I have to use the dvd player supplied? I have my samsung blu ray so I would just use that to save an hdmi slot.
> 
> 
> also....$500 shipped for me!
> http://shop3.frys.com/product/538899...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Claytonian* /forum/post/14665337
> 
> 
> No, the included DVD player is not integrated or anything. I don't use mine either.



I have the DVD Player going to HDMI #2 on my Sammy 61A750 and a TOSLink to the receiver. I play most DVDs through my PS3 but the DVD player included does a great job with upconverting DIVX to 1080P. I find this works great for some of the older TV shows that have never made it onto DVD (currently watching Brisco County Jr.) that you can find out on the BT sites.


----------



## ChuckC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/13196093
> 
> 
> LPCM
> 
> 
> The PS3 doesn't send a TrueHD signal via bitstream so there's nothing for your receiver to decode, so just set it to LPCM. The TrueHD light won't come on the receiver, but you're still getting full lossless audio via LPCM.



Is this true? We tried this with Transformers-TrueDD HD, but the display on the 605 shows PCM, Dolby Dig 5.1, 48Khz. That's definitely not the full lossless PCM stream.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChuckC* /forum/post/14838006
> 
> 
> Is this true? We tried this with Transformers-TrueDD HD, but the display on the 605 shows PCM, Dolby Dig 5.1, 48Khz. That's definitely not the full lossless PCM stream.



Yes. The PS3 will decode the TrueHD or DTS-MA tracks into LPCM uncompressed. Imagine that it unzips the data before sending it, rather than sending the zip file.

It works over HDMI only and also make sure the right track is selected in the Bluray menu.


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChuckC* /forum/post/14838006
> 
> 
> Is this true? We tried this with Transformers-TrueDD HD, but the display on the 605 shows PCM, Dolby Dig 5.1, 48Khz. That's definitely not the full lossless PCM stream.



I'm running the same system and the PS3 does decode all the lossless tracks internally and then send it as Multichannel LCPM to your 605 over HDMI. It won't work for lossless audio if you're using an optical cable. When set up properly, your 605 should read multichannel. I don't think the whole word fits on the display, but you get the idea.


You also have to make sure you have the right audio track selected on the disc menu. A lot of blu-rays default to a lossy track so you have to change it.


----------



## ChuckC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/14838713
> 
> 
> I'm running the same system and the PS3 does decode all the lossless tracks internally and then send it as Multichannel LCPM to your 605 over HDMI. It won't work for lossless audio if you're using an optical cable. When set up properly, your 605 should read multichannel. I don't think the whole word fits on the display, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> You also have to make sure you have the right audio track selected on the disc menu. A lot of blu-rays default to a lossy track so you have to change it.



Thanks for the quick replies, fireman and andy. The PS3 is set to LPCM, connected via HDMI, and the PCM light displays on the receiver. We also made sure to select True-HD in the Transformers menu and allowed the BD to play. I was just confused by the further readings on the receiver which when pressing the "DISPLAY" button will read the following :


1)"DVD..........XX Vol"

2) "Dolby Dig 5.1"

3) "48Khz"


Wouldn't you expect Dolby Dig 7.1, 192Khz?


----------



## fireman325

I just put in my copy and started playing at the beginning and when I push "display" on the PS3 it's showing Dolby TrueHD 5.1ch. at 48 kHz. Note that Transformers doesn't have a 7.1 track.


My receiver displays MULTICH. That's where it runs out of room, but if I look close it's showing "MULTICH HDMI" in small letters above the main display.


Just for clarification, is it the PS3 or your receiver showing you're getting Dolby Digital?


----------



## ChuckC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/14839489
> 
> 
> I just put in my copy and started playing at the beginning and when I push "display" on the PS3 it's showing Dolby TrueHD 5.1ch. at 48 kHz. Note that Transformers doesn't have a 7.1 track.
> 
> 
> My receiver displays MULTICH. That's where it runs out of room, but if I look close it's showing "MULTICH HDMI" in small letters above the main display.
> 
> 
> Just for clarification, is it the PS3 or your receiver showing you're getting Dolby Digital?



It's the Receiver. Is the "MULTICH" a light next to the "PCM" in tiny letters on the receiver?


----------



## fireman325

Here is a picture of the display of my receiver while my Transformers blu-ray is playing in my PS3.


This is actually how the display shows on my receiver when I watch any blu-ray or DVD in my PS3.


----------



## ChuckC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/14839760
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the display of my receiver while my Transformers blu-ray is playing in my PS3.
> 
> 
> This is actually how the display shows on my receiver when I watch any blu-ray or DVD in my PS3.



Yep that's exactly what we saw. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## fireman325

No problem. So then are you getting Dolby TrueHD now?


----------



## ChuckC




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fireman325* /forum/post/14839934
> 
> 
> No problem. So then are you getting Dolby TrueHD now?



I'm not at my buddy's system now, but I'd like to experiment with switching between the regular DD5.1 track and the True-HD track to test the differences in sound quality. This is my second venture into home theater. My first venture took place in 2000, and I still love and enjoy my Onkyo 575x with JBL speakers and SVS sub!


----------



## fireman325




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lexi73* /forum/post/14343346
> 
> 
> Sure here is the link:
> 
> 
> Black:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> White:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2



Thanks.


----------



## 257Tony

Amazon now has this system for $464 shipped. Great deal!


----------



## mtntech

It's time to upgrade my speakers for this htib.

I read someplace (cannot recall where) that the speakers supplied with this system are inefficient and one can get much better sound by integrating a new, matched speaker system.

What are others here doing?


----------



## Dr_Romulus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mtntech* /forum/post/16587756
> 
> 
> It's time to upgrade my speakers for this htib.
> 
> I read someplace (cannot recall where) that the speakers supplied with this system are inefficient and one can get much better sound by integrating a new, matched speaker system.
> 
> What are others here doing?



I'm curious about this as well.


I've had the system hooked up for 

I don't have the green to purchase most of the speaker systems that people on this board use, I'm just looking for something reasonably priced that don't suck.


----------

